# knitting tea party 30 october '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 30 October 15

Dont forget to set your clocks back when you go to bed tomorrow night  we will get back the hour of sleep we lost this spring. Yeah. I must remember to flip my calendar  it is still on august. See what an exciting life I lead.

Here it is the beginning of the week  a lovely day  bright sunshine in a cloudless sky  slow breeze  a good day to be out. I may be enjoying the weather but my sinuses are telling me different  even the soothing effects of Motrin is not settling them down. A low grade sinus headache to go along with it. Once the leaves are down and we have a few frosts to kill whatever mold is out there  I will feel much better. With all the moisture in Seattle my sinuses never bothered me the whole time I lived there. My first year back in Ohio and they are saying miss us? lol

Ayden decided to play hooky today  I kept my mouth shut. Almost. I did tell him the truant officer was going to stop by again if he wasnt careful. It didnt seem to bother him. He and Bentley sat out in the driveway all afternoon playing with sidewalk chalk. Maybe it will be Heidi ending up in jail (which could happen  after all it is her job to see that he is in school) to get everyone on the same page. Maybe it would not be a bad thing. Garys parents would come unglued  shame on the Moser name. lol

Yesterday I was running around in my email and happened upon this site  what fun. I am just going to list them in the order that I copied them  I think you will want to try all of them.

Lazy Day Coconut Macaroons

SERVES 30

Ingredients

1 (14 ounce) bag sweetened coconut flakes

7 ounces sweetened condensed milk (about 1/2 of a 14 ounce can)

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a Silpat Mat.

2) In a medium bowl combine add coconut. Then pour condensed milk over top. Mix with a spoon until the coconut and milk are completely mixed and all of the milk combines with the coconut.

3) Use a 1 tablespoon scooper. Scoop and then press the mixture into the scooper to make sure you get a well packed scoop. Place them on the baking pan about a finger apart. They will not spread so you can place them pretty close together.

4) Bake until the tops are golden brown, about 14-16 minutes. If the tops are not perfectly browned but the bottoms are, you can turn the broiler on and broil until the tops are perfectly browned, about 1-3 minutes.

*Do not walk away when broiling, you can go from golden brown to crispy in a flash.

5) Remove from oven and allow to cool for 5 minutes, if you can wait that long.

EQUIPMENT NEEDED: Baking Pan - Silpat Baking Mat or Parchment Paper - 1 tablespoon scoop

DONNA'S NOTES: This recipe can be doubled. Simply use double the ingredients and 2 sheet pans. I bake one while I scoop the other, so the cooking time remains the same for each pan.

If your macaroons will not stay together check to see if you used sweetened condensed milk. Evaporated milk can NOT be used in this recipe.

Store in a resealable plastic bag or container, in the refrigerator

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2015/09/lazy-day-coconut-macaroons

Crockpot Candy

MAKES 144 (1 Tbsp) Candies 
Ingredients

34.5 ounces honey roasted dry roasted peanuts (I used planters)
32 ounces almond bark (vanilla flavored)
12 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
4 ounces German chocolate bar (by Baker's)
optional garnish: sprinkles or crushed candy canes

Directions

1) Layer ingredients into crock pot (I used a 5 quart), cover.

2) Cook for 1 hour on low temperature. Do not stir.

3) After 1 hour stir mixture and continue to cook, stirring every 15-20 minutes for another hour (a total of 2 hours).

4) Meanwhile line counter top or table with a long piece of parchment paper.

5) Turn off crock pot. Use a 1 tablespoon scooper to scoop out candy from crock pot and onto parchment paper. Make sure candy is not touching. Top with favorite garnish.

6) Allow to cool completely.

Recipe adapted by Donna Elick - The Slow Roasted Italian 
Copyright ©2014 The Slow Roasted Italian  All rights reserved.

EQUIPMENT NEEDED: 4-6 Quart Slow Cooker - 1 Tablespoon Scooper - Parchment paper

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2014/12/crockpot-candy-recipe

Best Ever Pecan Pie Bars

CHOOSE YOUR PAN SIZE- SCROLL DOWN FOR SMALLER PANS

makes a 12x18 pan (serves 24-36)

Crust

1¼ pounds (5 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
¾ cup granulated sugar
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
4½ cups all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon kosher salt

Topping

1 pound (4 sticks) unsalted butter
1 cup Karo light corn syrup
3 cups light brown sugar, packed
¼ cup heavy cream
2 pounds pecans, chopped

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

For the crust, beat the butter and granulated sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, until light, approximately 3 minutes.

2) Add the eggs and the vanilla and mix well.

3) Sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt.

4) Mix the dry ingredients into the batter with the mixer on low speed until just combined.

5) Press the dough evenly into an ungreased 18 by 12 by 1-inch baking sheet, making an edge around the outside. It will be very sticky; sprinkle the dough and your hands lightly with flour. Bake for 15 minutes, until the crust is set but not browned. Allow to cool.

For the topping, combine the butter, corn syrup, and brown sugar in a large, heavy-bottomed saucepan.

2) Cook over low heat until the butter is melted, using a wooden spoon to stir.

3) Raise the heat and boil for 3 minutes. Remove from the heat.

4) Stir in the heavy cream and pecans.

5) Pour over the crust, trying not to get the filling between the crust and the pan.

6) Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, until the filling is set. Remove from the oven and allow to cool. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate until cold. Cut into bars and serve.

makes a 9x13 pan (serves 18)

Crust

1 1/4 cups (2 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
6 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt

Topping:

1/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter
1/2 cup Karo light corn syrup
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar, packed
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1 pound pecans, chopped

Follow directions above. Watch your cooking time. Time will be decreased for smaller pan sizes.

makes an 8x8 pan (serves 9)

Crust

1 1/4 sticks (10 tablespoons) unsalted butter, room temperature
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 large egg
3/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cups + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon kosher salt

Topping:

1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter
1/4 cup Karo light corn syrup
3/4 cups light brown sugar, packed
1 tablespoon heavy cream
1/2 pounds pecans, chopped

Follow directions above. Watch your cooking time. Time will be decreased for smaller pan sizes.

Recipe adapted from Ina Garten.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/01/the-best-ever-pecan-bars

Best Ever Easy Lemon Bars

serves 16

Ingredients

1 cup plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour, divided
½ cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar, divided
½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
2 eggs
1 cup granulated sugar
¼ cup fresh lemon juice
1 lemon finely zested

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 350°F. Prepare a 9x9-inch pan with baking spray, then line the pan with parchment paper (this will make it easier to remove the lemon bars in one piece so you can cut them properly on a cutting board).

2) In a medium bowl, combine 1 cup flour, ½ cup powdered sugar, butter, and salt with a fork until a crumbly dough forms. Press the dough into the prepared pan so it covers the bottom and goes about 1/2 inch up the sides. Bake about 10 minutes or until it is a light golden brown.

3) While the crust is baking, whisk together the remaining 2 tablespoons flour, eggs, sugar, lemon juice and fine lemon zest.

4) Remove crust from oven; pour the lemon mixture over the crust.

5) Bake 20-25 minutes, or until the center is set (doesnt jiggle when you shake the pan). Allow lemon bars to cool for 30 minutes in pan. Using parchment, remove lemon bars and set on cutting board. Allow to cool completely or refrigerate until completely cooled.

6) Cut into 16 squares. Sprinkle the remaining powdered sugar over the cooled lemon bars before serving.

*RECIPE PERFECTLY DOUBLES

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/02/easy-lemon-bars

The Best Ever Lemon Burst Pound Cake By Donna Elick @Slow_Roasted

Lemon Burst Pound Cake is perfect with fresh berry sauce. Try it with our favorites: Simple Blueberry Blast Sauce or 3 Ingredient Simple Strawberry Syrup both are scrumptious and ready in a snap.

Serves 12

Ingredients

½ cup fresh lemon juice, (about 2 lemons)
½ cup whole milk
1½ cups all-purpose flour
¼ tsp baking soda
½ tsp kosher salt
2 Tbsp lemon zest, (about 2 lemons)
1½ cups granulated sugar
1 stick (½ cup) unsalted butter, room temperature
3 large eggs
1 tsp almond extract
1 Tbsp unsalted butter, (to prepare pan)
2 Tbsp powdered sugar, (to prepare pan)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 325°F.

2. Prepare a 9x5 loaf pan by brushing with butter. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and spin pan to coat. Shake excess into sink. Set aside.

3. Combine lemon and milk in a small bowl. I like to use a 1 cup measuring cup; pour in lemon juice and then add milk. Set aside.

4. Combine flour, baking soda and salt in a medium bowl and whisk to combine. Set aside.

5. In a medium bowl, combine lemon zest and sugar. Smash lemon zest with a fork until all sugar is coated in the oils from the lemon zest. Add butter and beat with an electric mixer until well combined, about 3 minutes. Add eggs and almond extract. Beat with mixer until well mixed. Add milk mixture and beat until you have a smooth mixture.

6. With the electric mixer on low, add flour and mix until combined. Do not overmix.

7. Pour batter into prepared pan and bake for 50-60 minutes until a toothpick comes out clean. Allow to cool in baking pan for 10 minutes, then turn out to a cooling rack and allow to cool completely (or serve immediately).

http://communitytable.parade.com/50389/donnaelick/the-best-ever-lemon-burst-pound-cake/

Simple Blueberry Blast Sauce Ready in 10 Minutes

makes approximately 4 cups

Ingredients

4 cups fresh or frozen blueberries (unsweetened)
1 cup orange juice
1 ½ cup granulated sugar
1 ½ teaspoon almond extract

Directions

1) Combine berries, juice and sugar in a medium saucepan over medium high heat. Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally. Boil until all berries are soft enough that they burst under light pressure. About 3-5 minutes.

2) If you like your mixture smooth, transfer to a blender and puree on high until all blueberries are pureed, about 15-30 seconds.

Serve and enjoy!

Cooks note: This sauce is EVEN better the next day!

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/06/simple-blueberry-blast-sauce-ready-in

3 Ingredient Homemade Strawberry Syrup

MAKES 1 Pint

Ingredients

1/2 pound ripe strawberries, washed and hulled
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla bean paste (or vanilla extract)

Directions

1) In a medium saucepan combine strawberries and sugar.

2) Smash strawberries and turn heat to medium. Bring to a boil, reduce to simmer for 10 minutes without a cover.

3) Remove from heat, add vanilla and stir. Enjoy warm on pancakes. Allow to cool to room temperature before using for ice cream and cocktails.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/05/3-ingredient-homemade-strawberry-syrup.html

Outrageous Orange Amaretto Syrup

makes approximately 1 cup

Ingredients

1½ cups orange juice
¼ cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon orange zest
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1 teaspoon amaretto liqueur (or almond extract)
Pinch kosher salt
½ tablespoon corn starch
1 tablespoon cool water

Directions

1) Combine juice, zest and sugar in a medium saucepan over medium high heat. Stir to combine ingredients. Cook until reduced by half (about 15-20 minutes). Add butter, amaretto and salt. Stir to combine.

2) Combine corn starch and water in a jar. Cover and shake the living tar out of it. Pour slurry into orange syrup and stir.

3) Allow to cool (or not). Serve and enjoy!

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/04/outrageous-orange-amaretto-syrup.html

Raspberry Lemonade Pound Cake

SERVES 10-12

Ingredients

3 cups granulated sugar
1½ cups (3 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
¼ cup fresh grated lemon zest (about 3-4 large lemons)
5 large eggs, room temperature
¾ cup fresh lemon juice (about 3-4 large lemons)
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
12 ounces fresh raspberries, washed and drained

GLAZE

2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh grated lemon zest
12 ounces fresh raspberries, washed and drained

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 325°F. Butter and flour a 12-cup Bundt pan.

2) In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to combine lemon zest and sugar. The sugar will become yellow and the mixture will smell aromatic when it is ready.

3) Add butter, mix until mixed.

4) Add eggs beat until well combined.

5) Sprinkle salt and baking powder into batter and beat until combined.

6) Add flour 1 cup at a time, alternating with ½ of lemon juice. Add ½ of the raspberries (about 6 ounces), stir to combine.

7) Pour batter into prepared Bundt pan. Sprinkle the reserved raspberries over top and gently press into the batter with a spatula (this will help keep the raspberries from all ending up on the top). Tap pan on the counter several times to release air bubbles.

8) Bake 1 hour 15 minutes or until a thin sharp knife comes out of the center clean. Place on a wire rack to cool for 20 minutes. Place a plate over the pan and flip cake onto plate to continue cooling completely. You may have to tap pan a few times with a knife to release from pan.

9) While cake is cooling prepare the glaze. Combine sugar, lemon juice and zest. Beat with an electric mixer until well combined. Glaze should be the consistency of corn syrup, add more powdered sugar (a tablespoon at a time) if necessary to thicken glaze. I added about 10 raspberries to the icing to make it pink, reserved the rest for garnish.

10) Drizzle the glaze over the cooled cake. Garnish with reserved raspberries. Serve and enjoy!

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2014/04/raspberry-lemonade-pound-cake-recipe

Cherry Limeade Pound Cake

SERVES 10-12

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt
3 cups granulated sugar
1 ½ cups (3 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 tablespoon fresh grated lime zest
5 large eggs, room temperature
¾ cup Cherry 7-Up *See Cooks Note for substitutions
2 (10 ounce) jars Maraschino cherries, drained

GLAZE

1 ½ cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons Cherry 7-Up
1 tablespoon fresh grated lime zest

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 325°F. Butter and flour a 12-cup Bundt pan. Reserve 10 Maraschino cherries (to be used in glaze).

2) In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to combine butter and sugar. Add lime zest.

3) Beat in eggs one at a time until well combined.

4) Add flour mixture 1/3 at a time, alternating with 7-Up. Add remaining cherries, stir to combine.

5) Pour batter into prepared Bundt pan. Tap pan on the counter several times to release air bubbles.

6) Bake 1 hour 15 minutes or until a thin sharp knife comes out of the center clean. Place on a wire rack to cool for 20 minutes. Place a plate over the pan and flip cake onto plate to continue cooling completely. You may have to tap pan a few times with a knife to release from pan.

7) While cake is cooling chop reserved Maraschino cherries.

8) In a medium bowl combine cherries and glaze ingredients. Beat with an electric mixer until well combined. Glaze should be the consistency of corn syrup, add more powdered sugar (a tablespoon at a time) if necessary to thicken glaze.

9) Drizzle the glaze over the cooled cake. Serve and enjoy!

COOKS NOTE: If you only have regular 7-Up just add a splash of maraschino cherry juice and make sure the liquid still measures ¾ cup in the cake. For the glaze use 1 ½ tablespoons soda and ½ tablespoon maraschino cherry juice.

Recipe developed by Donna Elick - The Slow Roasted Italian

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2014/04/cherry-limeade-pound-cake-recipe

Canoli Ice Cream Cones

Happy National Ice Cream Day technically falls on the third Sunday in July.

Ingredients

Ice Cream

1 (15-ounce) container whole milk ricotta cheese
1 cup whole milk
1 cup simple syrup, cooled - recipe follows
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup mini semisweet chocolate chips

Sugar Cones

12 sugar cones
2/3 cup chocolate-hazelnut spread (Nutella)
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

Special Equipment: a 1 1/2-quart capacity ice cream maker, 4 glass tumblers to hold sugar cones, a 2-ounce ice cream scoop

Directions

1) For the Ice Cream: In a medium bowl, whisk together ricotta cheese and milk until smooth.

2) Add the simple syrup and vanilla extract. Stir to combine.

3) Pour the ricotta mixture into an ice cream maker and freeze according to the manufacturer's directions. Add the chocolate chips 10 minutes before the end of freezing.

1) For the Sugar Cones: Stand 4 sugar cones in each of the 3 glass tumblers.

2) Mix the chocolate-hazelnut spread and chocolate chips together in a small bowl. Place the bowl over a pan of simmering water, making sure the bottom of the pan does not touch the water. Stir until the chocolate chips have melted and the mixture is smooth.

3) Spoon 2 teaspoons of chocolate mixture into each sugar cone.

4) Place the glasses in the freezer for 10 to15 minutes until the chocolate becomes firm.

5) To serve: Using a 2-ounce ice cream scoop, place 1 scoop of ice cream on top of each sugar cone. Serve immediately.

Simple Syrup

Ingredients

1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar

Directions

1) In a small saucepan, combine water and sugar over medium heat.

2) Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the sugar has dissolved.

3) Take the pan off the heat and allow the syrup to cool.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=chocolate+syrup

Ricotta Pancakes with Banana-Pecan Syrup

Ingredients

For the Banana-Pecan Syrup:

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 cup chopped pecans
2 small bananas, thinly sliced (3/4 cup)
1 cup cane or maple syrup

For the Ricotta Pancakes:

2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, separated
2 cups milk
4 ounces ricotta, well drained (1/2 cup)
Butter or vegetable oil

Directions

For the Banana-Pecan Syrup:

1) Melt the butter in a medium skillet over medium heat. Add the nuts and saute for about 1 minute, or until fragrant.

2) Add the bananas and cook, stirring, for about 2 minutes. Add the syrup and cook for about 1 to 2 minutes, or until the syrup is hot and slightly thickened. Remove from the heat and set aside in a warm place.

For the Ricotta Pancakes:

1) Sift the flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, and salt together in a sieve over a medium bowl. Beat the egg whites in a medium bowl with an electric mixer or whisk until stiff but not dry.

2) Beat the egg yolks, milk, and ricotta together in a large bowl until well blended and smooth. Add the dry ingredients and mix gently with a large spoon. Stir a spoonful of the egg whites into the batter to lighten it, then fold in the remaining egg whites with a rubber spatula.

3) Warm a serving platter in a 200 degree F oven.

4) Heat a nonstick flat griddle or large nonstick skillet over medium high heat until hot. Grease with butter or vegetable oil.

5) Pour 1/4 to 1/3 cup batter per pancake onto the pan and cook for about 2 minutes, or until bubbles form on the surface, then flip the pancakes over using a large wide spatula.

6) Cook on the other side for 2 minutes, or until golden brown. Transfer the pancakes to the warm platter.

7) Serve immediately or hold in the oven while you cook the rest of the pancakes.

8) Serve the pancakes on heated plates topped with the syrup.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=chocolate+syrup

Copycat Homemade Magic Shell - Only 2 Ingredients

makes 2 cups (16 ounces)

Ingredients

2 cups Milk Chocolate Chips (or your favorite flavor)
1/4 cup coconut oil

Directions

1) Combine ingredients in a wide microwave safe bowl, heat at 30 second intervals until chips are almost completely melted. Stir to combine and allow to cool.

2) Transfer to a tall mason jar. Dip into jar or pour topping over frozen treats.

Enjoy!

COOK'S NOTE: Once the chocolate cools completely it does become firm. You can either put it in a hot water bath to re-liquify or put it in the microwave for about 15 seconds at a time (stirring in between).

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/07/homemade-magic-shell-recipe

No Fail Caramel Sauce

MAKES 1 PINT

Ingredients

2 cups light brown sugar, packed
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 cups heavy cream
2 tablespoons vanilla

Directions

1) Combine ingredients in a medium saucepan over medium heat whisking occasionally.

2) Cook for about 5 minutes, remove from heat and add vanilla.

3) Whisk to combine and return to heat for another minute until thickened.

4) Serve and enjoy! You can also store in the refrigerator in a resealable container.

Recipe developed by Donna Elick - The Slow Roasted Italian

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2012/09/no-fail-caramel-sauce

Perfect Peach Cobbler Dump Cake

serves 12

Ingredients

1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter
1 ½ cups sugar (divided)
2 cups flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
1 (29 ounce) can sliced peaches in juice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter a 9x13 baking dish (or 2-8x8 baking dishes). Set aside.

2) Place butter in a medium size microwave safe mixing bowl. Heat butter in microwave until melted.

3) Add 1 cup sugar, flour, baking powder, salt and whisk to combine.

4) Add milk and vanilla, whisk until combined.

5) Pour batter into prepared baking dish. Spoon peaches over top of batter, placing them even around the pan.

Reserve the juice from the can:

6) Add ½ cup sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg to the juice. Whisk to combine. Pour juice over peaches.

7) Bake 55-60 minutes until golden brown.

Recipe developed by Donna Elick - The Slow Roasted Italian

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2013/10/perfect-peach-cobbler-dump-cake

Chocolate and Peanut Butter Stovetop Cookies by carrie pyle

Depending on how large you decide to make your cookies, you can make 18-25 servings and will cost $5-$10. When preparing the cookies, be careful with the hot saucepan!

You Will Need:

A medium saucepan
A wooden spoon
1 cup and 1/2 cup measuring cups
A large spoon or ice cream scoop
Wax paper (or aluminum foil if you don't have wax paper)

Ingredients:

2 cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa
1/2 cup milk
1 stick of butter
3 cups quick-cooking oats
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter

Directions

Step 1: Measure out 2 cups of sugar, ½ cup of cocoa and ½ cup of milk.

Step 2: Cut a stick of butter into smaller pieces to allow the butter to melt faster.

Step 3: On medium heat, combine the sugar, cocoa, milk and butter in the medium saucepan.

Step 3: On medium heat, combine the sugar, cocoa, milk and butter in the medium saucepan.

Step 5: Prepare your ingredients for the next step. First set out about 2-3 ft. of wax paper on a clean, flat surface. Then measure out 3 cups of oats and ½ cup of peanut butter and set aside the vanilla.

Step 6: After the mixture has boiled for one minute, remove the pan from heat.

Step 7: First add the peanut butter to the mixture. Stir until the peanut butter has been completely mixed in.

Step 8: Add 1 tsp. of vanilla to the mixture and stir.

Step 9: Add the oats gradually, in ½ to 1 cup increments, stirring while adding them. Once all of the oats have been added, stir the mixture until it is evenly mixed.

Step 10: Using an ice cream scooper or a large spoon, drop by spoonful onto the wax paper. Generally a full scoop from an ice cream scooper is a good size cookie.

Step 11: Once all of the cookies have been placed on the wax paper, allow them to cool for at least 30 minutes before moving them.

Step 12: After 30 minutes to an hour, check the cookies and make sure they have solidified then remove them from the wax paper and serve. Enjoy!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Chocolate-and-Peanut-Butter-No-Bake-Cookies/step12/null/

And these two I found today.

Slow-Cooker Pulled Pork Chili With Cornbread Dumplings Morgan Eisenberg

Forget traditional chili. If it's wrong for chili to include pulled pork, cornbread, and beans, then I don't want to be right.

Serves 10 to 16

Ingredients

For the Chili:
3 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless pork shoulder, cut into 8 large pieces
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 dried ancho chilies, stemmed and seeded
2 dried New Mexico chilies, stemmed and seeded
1 1/2 cups homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock
3 tablespoons tomato paste
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 large Spanish onion, diced
1 jalapeño, stemmed, seeded, and minced
8 medium cloves garlic, minced
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 (12-ounce) bottle light beer, such as lager
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 (15-ounce) cans dark kidney beans, drained
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Hot sauce, such as Frank's RedHot, to taste

For the Cornbread and Garnish:

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup yellow cornmeal
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 large eggs, beaten
1/2 cup whole milk
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Jalapeño slices, for garnish
Cilantro leaves, for garnish

Directions

1. For the Chili: Blot pork dry with paper towels. Heat oil in a large pot or Dutch oven over high heat until shimmering. Add pork and cook until browned on the bottom, about 4 minutes. Turn pork and brown opposite side. Transfer pork to slow cooker.

2. In a clean pot, add dried ancho and New Mexico chilies and toast over high heat until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Add chicken stock and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook until chilies are softened and almost falling apart, about 15 minutes. Transfer to blender and add tomato paste, light brown sugar, cocoa powder, cumin, and Worcestershire sauce. Blend to a smooth paste. Scrape paste into slow cooker with pork.

3. Add onion, jalapeño, and garlic to slow cooker, arranging them on and around the pork. Pour crushed tomatoes on top.

4. In a medium bowl, whisk together beer and cornstarch. Pour into slow cooker. Gently stir in kidney beans. Cover and cook on low until pork is fall-apart tender, about 6 hours.

5. Remove pork from sauce and shred using 2 forks. Return pulled pork to slow cooker, stir well, and season with salt and pepper. Add hot sauce for additional heat, if desired.

6. For the Cornbread: In a large bowl, whisk together flour, cornmeal, baking powder, and salt. Set aside. In a small pan, brown the butter. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add browned butter, light brown sugar, eggs, and milk. Mix until no dry streaks remain, being careful not to over-mix. Fold in cheddar cheese.

7. Spoon the batter gently onto the chili. Cover and increase heat to high. Cook until dumplings are fully cooked through, about 1 hour. Top with jalapeño slices and cilantro leaves and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/slow-cooker-pulled-pork-cornbread-chili-recipe.html

Pork Tenderloin Roll with Cream Sauce

Ingredients:

1 1/2 - 2 pound pork tenderloin
4 tablespoons herb and garlic spreadable cream cheese
fresh spinach, enough to put a thin layer over cream cheese
4 large slices provolone cheese, or enough to cover meat
4 thin slices prosciutto 
6 thin slices Genoa salami (hot or regular)
1 large garlic cloves, sliced very thing
1/3 cup sun dried tomatoes in olive oil, use a slotted spoon to take out of the oil
2 long green onions
2-3 thick slices applewood smoked bacon (optional)
kitchen twine

Ingredients for cream sauce:

1 tbsp olive oil
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 cup cream
2 tbsp sun dried tomatoes, again, use a slotted spoon to take out of the oil

Method for sauce:

1) Heat oil over medium heat and add garlic. Saute for one minute.

2) Add cream and sun dried tomatoes.

3) Allow to come to a slow boil and then turn down to simmer and thicken. This will take about 10 minutes on simmer.

4) Keep warm and then heat too hot to serve over meat.

Method:

1) Cut pork tenderloin open as if you were unrolling a jelly roll. The meat will again be rolled up like a jelly roll once the filling are on.

2) Spread with cream cheese.

3) Top with fresh spinach.

4) Lay cheese on top of the spinach, making sure you have enough cheese to cover the whole area of meat.

5) Lay prosciutto and Genoa salami over cheese.

6) Place thinly sliced garlic over the meat.

7) Top with sun dried tomatoes

8) Top with sliced green onions.

9) Roll meat and wrap in bacon. (optional)

10) Cut a long piece of kitchen twine. It's good to have a pair of extra hands to roll up the meat in jelly roll fashion. Once rolled, wrap the twine tightly around meat, starting at one end and wrapping every 1" to hold it all together. Secure end.

11) Place meat onto grill that is pre heated to 350º. Remembering to place it over indirect heat.

12) Every 10 minutes turn the meat to insure even cooking. We have found that the best and safest way to check for doneness it to use a thermometer. The internal temperature should be at 145º F. This will take approximately 40 minutes on the grill. I have not cooked this recipe in the oven but you easily could. Bake it in a 350º oven, uncovered for 40 minutes and then again check the temperature. I would also turn the meat.

13) Once meat is done, remove to a cutting board and lightly tent with foil. Allow to rest for 5-10 minutes.

14) Slice and serve with sauce.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/10/pork-tenderloin-roll-with-cream-sauce29

Cloudy blue sky but it is warm enough to have the door open - yeah. Heidi must have left blanco out when she left to go to Katies this morning  just heard him bark at the mailman as she dropped off our mail  he is laying in the sun on the driveway. I wonder how long it will be before he gets too lonely and will want to come in here. He is definitely a people dog.

Hickory is sound asleep on my side of the bed  her head on my pillow  wonder what she is dreaming about. She is a little stiff this morning  her legs are hurting her  a motrin in a piece of banana hopefully will give her some relief. Think we both are wearing out.

I even have a load of wash in the dryer  a regular mary homemaker this morning. Not! As late as I was up last night it was almost noon before I got up  the wash was already done  just waiting to be put in the dryer. How does the laundry pile up so when there is just one of me?

The children went trick or treating last night and when they got home both Avery and Ayden came over to bring grandpa a Reece peanut butter cup  they know how to treat their grandpa sam  lol.

I dont know how these weeks roll around so quickly  usually I am done with my opening before Friday  I best show you what I have found in the way of yummies.

I dont know how many of you like salmon  I love salmon  especially fresh salmon done on the grill. But sometimes we have to be satisfied with salmon in a can.

Tammie's Salmon Patties - regular and gluten free

Ingredients

2 (7 oz) cans Salmon, drained
1 green onion, chopped (I had no green onions so I used 1/4 cup minced white onions)
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup milk 
1 tbs lemon juice 
1 cup self-rising flour
1/8 tsp salt (or to taste)
1/4 tsp garlic, minced
1 tbs. Worchestershire sauce 
1/2 - 3/4 cup blend of Parmesan and Mozzarella cheeses

Directions

1. Blend together all liquids and salmon

2. Stir in grated cheese

3. Mix together dry ingredients

4. Add dry ingredients to liquids.

5. Form into patties

6. Add oil to skillet and fry patties on medium heat until well browned.

For gluten free replace flour with

1 cup Julie's Flour Mix (minus 2 rounded tsp)
1/2 tsp salt 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder (slightly rounded)
1/4 tsp guar or xanthan gum 
Note- make sure your Worchestershire sauce is gluten free

note - These freeze well. I have frozen the un-fried patties and after a week or two cooked them, finding them to be as good as the ones made and fried fresh.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/10/tammies-salmon-patties

but if you are lucky enough to have fresh salmon around ------

Cider Bite - Salmon takes on the flavors of fall

Makes 4 main-course servings

Ingredients

½ cup unsweetened apple cider
¼ cup pomegranate juice
2 tablespoons honey
¼ cup whole-grain mustard
¼ cup finely chopped fresh dill
1½ teaspoons freshly grated horseradish
Kosher salt
Four 6-ounce salmon fillets, with skin, pin bones removed
2 bunches watercress, trimmed (about 4 cups)
1 head Belgian endive, leaves trimmed and separated
1 small carrot, peeled and finely grated
¼ daikon radish, peeled and finely grated
½ cup halved red grapes
Juice from 1 medium lemon (about 3 tablespoons)
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 450˚. In a medium saucepan set over medium-high heat, combine the cider with the pomegranate juice and cook until reduced by half, about 10 minutes. Add the honey and let cool slightly. Mix in the mustard, dill, horseradish and a pinch of salt. Set aside.

2. Coat a large rimmed baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray. Arrange the salmon on the baking sheet, skin side down, and season with a pinch of salt. Using a pastry brush, coat the salmon with the glaze. Roast until just opaque in the center, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove the salmon from the oven and let cool slightly.

3. While the salmon cools, combine the watercress with the endive leaves, carrot, daikon radish and grapes in a medium bowl. Toss the salad with the lemon juice and olive oil, and season with salt and pepper.

4. Divide the salad among 4 plates. Cut the salmon into 4 pieces and place on top of the salad. Serve immediately

http://www.purewow.com/

and an old favorite -----

Creamy Spinach Tuna Casserole

Ingredients

5 cups uncooked wide egg noodles (8 oz) 
1 can (18 oz) Progresso Vegetable Classics creamy mushroom soup 
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese (8 oz) 
1 can (12 oz) solid white tuna in water, drained 
1 box (9 oz) Green Giant frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed to drain 
1/2 cup milk 
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel 
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls (8 rolls)

Directions

1) Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 11x7-inch (2-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. Cook and drain noodles as directed on package.

2) In 12-inch skillet, heat soup and 1 1/2 cups of the cheese over medium heat until cheese is melted. Stir in cooked noodles, tuna, spinach, milk and lemon peel; heat until bubbly. Spoon mixture into casserole.

3) Unroll dough; firmly press perforations to seal. Sprinkle dough with remaining 1/2 cup cheese. Starting at short side, roll up dough; pinch seam to seal. Using serrated knife, cut roll into 8 slices. Place slices, cut side up, on top of tuna mixture.

4) Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until filling is bubbly and dough is deep golden brown.

Expert Tips: In place of tuna, you can use 2 cups of shredded deli rotisserie chicken. Use sharp Cheddar cheese for more cheese flavor.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 400 - Calories from Fat 170

% Daily Value: Total Fat 19g; 30% - Saturated Fat 10g; 48% -Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 65mg; 22% - Sodium 830mg; 34% - Total Carbohydrate 35g; 12% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 5% - Sugars 4g; 4% - Protein 21g; 21%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; 20% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 20%; 20% - Iron 10%; 10%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/creamy-spinach-tuna-casserole

Slow Cooker Garlic Chicken

4 servings

Ingredients

1 large onion, halved, cut into thin slices 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried thyme leaves 
1 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 cut-up whole chicken (3 1/2 to 4 lb

Steps

1) Spray 5- to 6-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Place onion and garlic in slow cooker.

2) In small bowl, mix thyme, basil, oregano, salt and pepper. Rub each piece of chicken with herb mixture. Arrange chicken pieces over onion, in single layer if possible.

3) Cover; cook on High heat setting 3 hours 30 minutes (or Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours) or until juice of chicken is clear when thickest pieces are cut to bone (at least 165°F).

4) Set oven control to broil. Line broiler pan or cookie sheet with foil. Using slotted spoon, remove chicken from slow cooker and place, skin side up, on pan. Broil with tops 6 inches from heat 4 to 6 minutes or until golden brown.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-garlic-chicken

Bacon Bean and Potato Soup

Because of that, this soup makes a HUGE batch, so you can rest assured at least half of it is going in my freezer. Make sure you have a large stock pot for this one. Mine was a 5 quart pot and it filled it really close to the top!

Make some No-Knead Ciabatta to dip into this thick delicious soup. I highly suggest you do the same.

Author: Adapted from Taste and Tell
Total Cost: $7.76
Cost Per Serving: $0.78
Serves: 10 (1.5 cups each)

Ingredients

1 lb. dry navy beans $1.79
6oz. bacon $2.00
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 yellow onion $0.37
3 carrots $0.32
3 stalks celery $0.53
1.5 to 2 lbs. potatoes $1.44
6 cups chicken broth $0.76
8oz. tomato sauce $0.34
salt and pepper to taste $0.05

Instructions

1) The night before, place the beans in a large bowl and add enough cool water to cover the beans by 2-3 inches. Let the beans soak in the refrigerator overnight.

2) The next day, cut the bacon into one-inch pieces. Cook the bacon in a large pot over medium heat until brown and crispy. Remove the bacon to a paper towel lined plate and pour off most of the grease, leaving a tablespoon or two in the pot.

3) While the bacon is cooking, dice the onion and mince the garlic. Peel and slice the carrots, and slice the celery. Sauté the onion, garlic, carrots, and celery in the leftover bacon grease over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (about five minutes). Use the moisture from the vegetables to help dissolve the browned bits of bacon from the bottom of the pot.

4) While the vegetables are sautéing, peel the potatoes then cut them into ½-inch cubes. Drain the soaked beans in a colander and rinse them briefly.

5) Add the cubed potatoes, rinsed beans, and chicken broth to the pot. Cover the pot and bring it up to a boil. Reduce the heat slightly and let the pot boil gently for one hour, or until the beans and potatoes are very soft.

6) Use an immersion blender to purée about half of the soup, leaving some beans and vegetables whole. If you don't have an immersion blender remove half of the soup from the pot, let it cool slightly, then use a blender or food processor to carefully purée the warm soup. Return the puréed soup to the pot and stir to combine with the rest.

7) Add the tomato sauce and reserved bacon to the soup. Stir and heat until warm. Taste the soup and add salt and pepper if needed. Serve hot. www.budgetbytes.com

No Knead Ciabatta

Author: Adapted from Food Wishes
Total Cost: $0.42
Cost Per Serving: $0.11
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour (plus some for dusting) $0.26
⅛ tsp instant or "bread machine" yeast $0.02
¾ tsp salt $0.03
1 cup water $0.00
½ Tbsp olive oil $0.08
2 Tbsp corn meal $0.03

Instructions

1. In a large bowl combine the flour, salt, and yeast. Stir the dry ingredients well until they are evenly combined. Add the water and stir it until a wet, sticky ball of dough forms and no flour remains on the bottom of the bowl. Loosely cover and let sit at room temperature for 14-18 hours to ferment.

2. After fermentation, the dough should be wet, sticky, very bubbly, and fluffy. Dust the top of the dough and your hands with flour. Carefully scrape the sticky dough from the bowl, adding a small amount of flour if needed to keep your hands from sticking.

3. Turn the dough out onto a floured work surface and stretch it into a long, 12-16 inch loaf. It's okay if the loaf is lumpy and uneven. The dough will be very soft and sticky, so don't worry too much about the shape.

4. Prepare a baking sheet by smearing olive oil over the surface and then sprinkling with cornmeal. Carefully pick up the loaf and transfer it to the prepared baking sheet, reshaping it as needed. Let the dough rise for 2 hours.

5. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees and bake the loaf for 25 minutes, or until it is golden brown. Let the bread cool on a wire rack before slicing.

www.budgetbytes.com

Miso Squash Soup With Sesame Ginger Apples

Serves 4
Soaking the diced apple briefly in salt water prevents browning, meaning you can make the garnish ahead of time.

Special equipment:
Fine-mesh strainer, blender

Notes: Kombu and bonito flakes (katsuobushi) can be found in any Japanese market or in the international section of most well-stocked supermarkets. For best results, use real kombu and bonito flakes. Alternatively, you can use powdered dashi mix; follow the instructions on the package. Shichimi togarashi is a Japanese spice blend made with chili powder, dried orange peel, ginger, and black sesame seeds.

Ingredients

1 1/2 quarts plus 2 cups water, divided, plus more as needed
1/2 ounce kombu (approximately a 4- by 6-inch piece; see note above)
1/2 ounce grated bonito flakes (about 3 cups; see note above)
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon vegetable oil, divided
1 leek, white and light green parts only, diced (about 1 1/2 cups)
2 medium carrots, diced (about 1 cup)
2 medium cloves garlic, sliced
2 (1 1/2-inch) knobs ginger, 1 knob peeled and thinly sliced, 1 knob peeled and finely grated, divided
1 (2-pound) squash, such as kuri, kabocha, or butternut, peeled, seeded, and diced
2 tablespoons white or red miso paste
1 tablespoon fresh juice from 1 lemon
1 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more as needed
Pinch sugar, if needed
1 large crisp apple, such as Fuji, peeled, cored, and diced
1 large or 2 medium scallions, white and light green parts only, thinly sliced on the bias
1 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds
1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon rice vinegar
Shichimi togarashi, optional (see note above)

Directions

1) Combine 1 1/2 quarts water, kombu, and bonito flakes in a large saucepan and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce to a bare simmer and cook for 5 minutes. Remove from heat, let cool for 5 minutes, then strain through a fine-mesh strainer. Discard solids and set dashi aside.

2) In a large Dutch oven or soup pot, heat 1 tablespoon oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add leek, carrot, garlic, and sliced ginger. Cook, stirring, until vegetables are glistening and just starting to turn tender, about 4 minutes.

3) Add squash and pour just enough dashi on top to cover vegetables. Bring to a simmer and cook until vegetables are fully tender, about 30 minutes. Using a standing blender or immersion blender, and working in batches if necessary, blend soup until very smooth. Blend in miso and lemon juice.

4) Return soup to pot and thin with enough water to reach a pourable, silky-smooth consistency. Season with salt, add sugar to taste, and keep warm.

5) Meanwhile, fill a medium bowl with 2 cups water and 1 teaspoon kosher salt. Add diced apple and let soak for 10 minutes. Drain apple well, then return to bowl. Toss with grated ginger, scallions, toasted sesame seeds, sesame oil, rice vinegar, and remaining 1 teaspoon vegetable oil. Season with salt, if needed.

6) To serve, ladle hot soup into bowls and top with the apple-scallion salad. Garnish with shichimi togarashi, if desired.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/miso-squash-soup-recipe.html

One-Pot Chicken Alfredo Penne

8 servings

Ingredients

1 can (12 oz) evaporated milk 
1 lb uncooked penne pasta 
1 box (9 oz) Green Giant frozen sweet peas 
2 cups shredded or pulled deli rotisserie chicken 
1 jar (15 oz) Alfredo pasta sauce 
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

1) In nonstick 5-quart Dutch oven, heat evaporated milk, 4 cups hot water and the pasta to boiling over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-high; cook 7 minutes, stirring frequently; do not drain.

Meanwhile, microwave peas as directed on box; drain peas.

2) Reduce heat to medium. Stir in chicken and Alfredo sauce. Cook 3 minutes longer, stirring frequently.

3) Remove from heat; stir in peas and cheese.

Expert Tips: Tired of chicken? Substitute chopped ham or cooked shrimp for a delicious twist. A 5-oz bag of baby spinach makes a nice substitution for the peas. Just stir it in with the cheese. Keep stirring until the heat from the pasta wilts the greens.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 490 - Calories from Fat 130
% Daily Value: Total Fat 15g; 23% - Saturated Fat 8g; 40% - rans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 85mg; 28% - Sodium 750mg; 31% - Total Carbohydrate 60g; 20% - Dietary Fiber 4g; 15% - Sugars 7g; 7% - Protein 28g; 28%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; 15% - Vitamin C 2%; 2% - Calcium 35%; 35% - Iron 15%; 15%

Exchanges: 3 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 1/2 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 2 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 4

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/one-pot-chicken-alfredo-penne

Creamy Chicken Vegetable Chowder

6 servings

Ingredients

Chowder

1 1/2 cups milk or half-and-half 
1 cup Progresso Chicken Broth (from 32-oz. carton) 
1 (10 3/4-oz.) can condensed cream of potato soup 
1 (10 3/4-oz.) can condensed cream of chicken soup 
2 cups cubed cooked chicken or turkey 
1/3 cup chopped green onions 
1 (11-oz.) can Green Giant SteamCrisp® Mexicorn® Whole Kernel Corn, Red and Green Peppers, drained 
1 (4.5-oz.) jar Green Giant Sliced Mushrooms, drained 
1 (4.5-oz.) can Old El Paso Chopped Green Chiles 
6 oz. (1 1/2 cups) shredded Cheddar cheese

Crescents

1 (8-oz.) can Pillsbury Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls 
1/4 cup crushed nacho-flavored tortilla chips

Directions

1) In 4-quart saucepan or Dutch oven, combine milk, broth, potato soup and chicken soup; blend well. Add all remaining chowder ingredients except cheese; mix well. Cook over medium heat for 5 to 8 minutes or until onions are tender, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat. Add cheese; stir until melted.

2) While chowder is heating, bake crescents. Heat oven to 375°F. Shape dough as directed on can. Gently press top of each roll in crushed chips. Place on ungreased cookie sheet.

3) Bake at 375°F. for 11 to 13 minutes or until golden brown. Serve chowder with crescents.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1/6 of Recipe  Calories 530 - Calories from Fat 240

% Daily Value: Total Fat 27g; 42% - Saturated Fat 11g; 55% - Cholesterol 85mg; 28% - Sodium 1770mg; 74% - Total Carbohydrate 41g; 14% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 12% - Sugars 12g; 12% - Protein 30g; 30%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; 20% - Vitamin C 8%; 8% - Calcium 35%; 35% - Iron 15%; 15%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 3 1/2 Lean Meat; 3 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/creamy-chicken-vegetable-chowder

Enchilada Pasta Soup

6 servings

Bake-Off® Contest 40, 2002 
Barbara Craven 
Kerrville, Texas

Ingredients

Soup

5 1/4 cups Progresso Chicken Broth (from two 32-oz. cartons) 
2 (14.75-oz.) cans Green Giant Cream Style Sweet Corn 
2 (10-oz.) cans Old El Paso Red Enchilada Sauce 
1 (4.5-oz.) can Old El Paso Chopped Green Chiles 
1 (10-oz.) can chunk white and dark chicken in water, undrained 
1 (5-oz.) pkg. uncooked vermicelli, broken into pieces 
1 1/2 teaspoons cumin 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves, crushed

Garnish, if desired

1 medium onion, chopped 
12 oz. (3 cups) shredded colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend

Directions

1) In Dutch oven or large saucepan, combine broth, corn, enchilada sauce and chiles; mix well. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Add all remaining soup ingredients; mix well.

2) Reduce heat to low; simmer 8 minutes or until vermicelli is tender, stirring occasionally. Ladle soup into individual bowls. Garnish each serving with onion and cheese.

Nutrition: 1/6 of Recipe  Calories 560 - Calories from Fat 220

% Daily Value: Total Fat 24g; 37% - Saturated Fat 13g; 65% - Cholesterol 80mg; 27% - Sodium 2250mg; 94% - Total Carbohydrate 52g; 17% - Dietary Fiber 4g; 16% - Sugars 16g; 16% - Protein 34g; 34%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 25%; 25% - Vitamin C 15%; 15% - Calcium 45%; 45% - Iron 15%; 15%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 1 Fruit; 4 Lean Meat; 2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/enchilada-pasta-soup

Chicken Empanada Cones

8 servings

Ingredients

1/3 cup water 
2 teaspoons golden raisins 
3 tablespoons butter 
4 teaspoons agave sweetener or honey 
1/3 cup fresh cilantro 
3/4 cup chopped onions 
1 tablespoon Pillsbury BEST® Unbleached Flour 
1 can (18.5 oz) Progresso World Recipes frijoles ****** y jalapeño soup, drained, reserving liquid 
2 cups diced cooked chicken breast 
1/2 cup frozen corn, thawed 
1/2 cup chopped roasted red bell peppers (from a jar) 
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon red pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons cornmeal 
1 box Pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts, softened as directed on box 
1 cup salsa 
1/2 cup sour cream

Directions

1) In 1-cup microwavable measuring cup, microwave water on High 1 minute. Add raisins; set aside. In small microwavable bowl, microwave 1 tablespoon of the butter on High 10 to 20 seconds or until melted. Stir in agave sweetener; set aside. Chop enough cilantro to measure 1 tablespoon; set aside.

2) In 10-inch skillet over medium heat, melt remaining 2 tablespoons butter. Add onions; cook 2 to 3 minutes, stirring frequently or until onions are softened. Sprinkle with flour; cook and stir 3 minutes.

3) Stir in reserved liquid from can of frijoles ******. Reduce heat to medium-low; cook until thickened, about 4 minutes.

4) Stir in the frijoles ******, chicken, corn, roasted peppers, 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro, garlic salt, cumin and pepper sauce. Bring to a boil; reduce heat to medium-low. Simmer 10 to 15 minutes, stirring frequently or until most of the liquid is absorbed.

5) Drain raisins; chop raisins and stir into chicken mixture. Cool slightly.

6) Heat oven to 450°F.

7) Line 2 large cookie sheets with cooking parchment paper or spray with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray.

8) Sprinkle cookie sheets with cornmeal.

9) Unroll pie crusts.

10) Roll each into 13-inch round; cut each round into quarters.

11) To make each empanada, place piece of pie crust on cookie sheet, pressing into cornmeal. Brush center with agave mixture.

12) Spoon rounded 1/3 cup of the chicken mixture in center.

13) Bring long sides of dough together, forming a cone shape. Press to seal, leaving rounded end open. Repeat with remaining pie crust, agave mixture and chicken mixture.

14) Bake 13 to 18 minutes or until golden brown.

15) Serve empanadas with salsa, sour cream and remaining cilantro.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 430 - Calories from Fat 190

% Daily Value: Total Fat 21g; 33% - Saturated Fat 10g; 49% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 55mg; 18% - Sodium 800mg; 33% - Total Carbohydrate 44g; 15% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 13% - Sugars 7g; 7% - Protein 15g; 15%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; 15% - Vitamin C 15%; 15% - Calcium 4%; 4% - Iron 8%;8%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 4 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Bake-Off is a registered trademark of General Mills ©2012

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chicken-empanada-cones

Chicken Pot Pie Crescent Ring

6 servings

Ingredients

1 bag (10 oz) frozen microwavable mixed vegetables 
2 cups shredded cooked chicken 
1 can (10.75 oz) condensed cream of chicken soup 
1 tablespoon milk 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls

Steps

1) Place oven rack in center position. Heat oven to 375°F.

2) Cook frozen vegetables in microwave as directed on bag. Cool 1 to 2 minutes. Pour into medium bowl. Add chicken, soup, milk, salt and pepper; stir to combine. Set aside.

3) Separate 1 can of dough into 4 rectangles. On ungreased large cookie sheet, arrange rectangles perpendicular to each other to form a cross. Corners of one side should touch while leaving a square space in the center.

4) Separate dough from second can into 4 more rectangles. Arrange rectangles into an X that overlaps the cross, leaving an open circle in the center.

5) Carefully spoon chicken mixture around center of dough; shape into a ring leaving about 1/2 inch of dough in the center.

6) Pull overhanging dough from outer edge towards center and over filling. Tuck and pinch dough under middle.

7) Bake 20 to 22 minutes or until golden brown and thoroughly heated. Remove from cookie sheet to serving platter or cutting board. Cool 10 minutes before slicing.

Expert Tips: It's much easier to work with chilled dough. Keep the refrigerated crescent dough in the refrigerator until ready to open and arrange on the baking sheet. I love adding celery salt to my chicken pot pie as an extra seasoning. Try adding some of your favorite seasonings, herbs or other vegetables to make it your own!

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chicken-pot-pie-crescent-ring

Spicy Italian Crescent Ring

6 servings

Ingredients

2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
1/2 cup well drained roasted red bell peppers (from a jar) 
8 slices provolone cheese, halved 
1/3 lb deli sliced hot salami 
1/4 lb deli sliced ham 
1/4 lb deli sliced capocollo 
1/2 cup well drained hot pepper rings (from a jar)

Steps

1) Heat oven to 375°F (350°F for dark or nonstick cooking sheet).

2) Unroll both cans of dough; separate into 8 rectangles. On ungreased 12-inch pizza pan, arrange rectangles in ring so short sides of rectangles form a circle in center. (Dough will overlap; half of each rectangle will hang over edge of pan. Dough ring should look like a sun.)

3) Spread roasted red bell peppers toward center of ring on bottom halves of rectangles. Top with half of the cheese. Layer salami, ham and capocollo slices over cheese. Arrange pepper rings over top. Cover with remaining half of cheese.

4) Bring each dough rectangle hanging over side of pan up over stacked filling, tucking dough under bottom layer of dough to secure it. Repeat around sandwich until entire filling is enclosed (some filling might show a little). Sprinkle with black pepper.

5) Bake 18 to 22 minutes or until dough is golden brown and thoroughly baked. Cool 5 to 10 minutes before cutting into serving slices. 
Expert Tips: To drain the roasted red bell peppers thoroughly, use a fine mesh strainer and then place on a few paper towels to absorb any extra moisture. If you dont like it spicy, switch out the deli meats for a milder flavor, and swap in some ripe olives instead of the hot pepper rings.

Nutrition: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 550 - Calories from Fat 300

% Daily Value: Total Fat 34g; 52% - Saturated Fat 15g; 77% 0 Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 75mg; 24% - Sodium 2010mg; 84% - Total Carbohydrate 35g; 12% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 10g; 10% - Protein 28g; 28%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 30%; 30% - Vitamin C 15%; 15% - Calcium 30%; 30% - Iron 10%; 10%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 Lean Meat; 2 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/spicy-italian-crescent-ring

Thai Chicken Crescent Pot Sticker Sandwiches

I think this is more of a fork and knife kind of sandwich.

4 servings

"Thai" a chicken sandwich up with easy crescent rolls! Heated chutney finishes off the sandwiches.

Bake-Off® Contest 39, 2000 
Carol Krumbach 
Petoskey, Michigan

Ingredients

2 tablespoons plain yogurt or sour cream 
1 tablespoon peanut butter 
2 teaspoons curry powder 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce 
1 cup frozen chopped cooked chicken breast, thawed 
1 1/2 cups shredded carrots (from 10-oz bag) 
1 cup shredded hot pepper Monterey Jack cheese (4 oz) 
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls or 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated Crescent Dough Sheet 
1/2 cup mango chutney

Directions

1) Heat oven to 375°F. Spray cookie sheet with cooking spray. In large bowl, mix yogurt, peanut butter, curry powder, ginger, garlic powder and soy sauce. Add chicken, carrots and cheese; mix well.

2) If using crescent rolls: Unroll dough; separate into 4 rectangles. Place on cookie sheet. Firmly press perforations to seal. If using dough sheet: Unroll dough; cut into 4 rectangles. Place on cookie sheet.

3) Press each rectangle to form 5-inch square. Spoon chicken mixture onto squares. Bring 4 corners of each dough square up over filling; press edges to seal.

4) Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown.

5) Meanwhile, in 1-quart saucepan, heat chutney over low heat until hot, stirring occasionally. Serve chutney with sandwiches.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/thai-chicken-crescent-pot-sticker-sandwiches

Speaking of chutney  wonder if this would work as well as the mango chutney above ----

Apple Chutney

Makes about 6 cups

Ingredients

6 pounds apples--peeled, cored and roughly chopped (about 12 cups)
2 large yellow onions, peeled and finely chopped (about 3 cups)
2 cups sugar
1½ cups Thompson raisins
2 teaspoons Chinese five-spice powder
2 teaspoons ground ginger
2 teaspoons red-pepper flakes
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cinnamon stick
2 cups apple cider vinegar
Juice of 2 oranges (about 1 cup)

Directions

1) In a large saucepan or Dutch oven, combine the apples with the onions, sugar, raisins, five-spice powder, ginger, red-pepper flakes, salt and cinnamon stick. Add the vinegar and orange juice, then stir until combined.

2) Bring the mixture to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer, stirring frequently, until the fruit has reduced and the chutney has thickened, about 1 hour.

3) Remove the cinnamon stick from the chutney and discard. Ladle the chutney into airtight containers and cool completely before refrigerating. The chutney will keep, refrigerated, for up to two weeks.

http://www.purewow.com

Im usually a homemade soup kind of guy  but in a pinch the next recipe works well.

5 Ingredient Chicken Pot Pie Soup with Herb Crackers

serves 4

Ingredients

3/4 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
1 Pillsbury refrigerated pie crust, softened as directed on box 
1 tablespoon butter, melted 
2 cans (18.5 oz each) Progresso Rich & Hearty chicken pot pie style soup

Steps

1) Heat oven to 450°F. In small bowl, mix 1/4 teaspoon of the Italian seasoning and the Parmesan cheese until well blended. Set aside.

2) Unroll pie crust on large ungreased cookie sheet; brush with butter. Sprinkle evenly with herb mixture. With pizza cutter or knife, cut pie crust into 3/4x4-inch strips. Bake 6 to 8 minutes or until golden brown.

3) Meanwhile, in 3-quart saucepan, mix soup and remaining 1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning. Cook over medium heat 6 to 8 minutes, stirring occasionally, until thoroughly heated. Serve with herb crackers.

Expert Tips: To make scalloped-edged crackers, cut pie crust with scalloped-edged pie crust cutter. Stir 1/2 cup frozen sweet peas into soup mixture. Cook as directed.

Serving Size: 1 Serving: Calories 400 - Calories from Fat 190

% Daily Value: Total Fat 21g; 32% - Saturated Fat 9g; 45% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 30mg; 10% - Sodium 1100mg; 46% - Total Carbohydrate 43g; 14% - Dietary Fiber - 2g; 8% - Sugars 1g; 1% - Protein 10g; 10%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; 20% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 4%; 4% - Iron 2%; 2%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 4 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/5-ingredient-chicken-pot-pie-soup-with-herb-crackers

Easy Crescent Chili Bake

4 servings

Ingredients

1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
1/2 lb ground beef 
1 can (28 oz) chili with beans 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz) 
1 cup corn chips

Steps

1) Heat oven to 375°F.

2) Separate 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls into 8 triangles. Arrange in ungreased 9-inch pie plate to form a crust.

3) In 10-inch skillet, heat 1/2 lb ground beef over medium-high heat, stirring frequently, until cooked; drain if necessary. Stir in chili. Pour beef mixture into pie plate. Sprinkle evenly with 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz).

4) Bake 14 to 18 minutes or until cheese is melted and crust is golden brown.

5) Sprinkle with 1 cup corn chips. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting.

Expert Tips: Garnish with sour cream, green onions, more corn chips or any of your other favorite chili toppings. Instead of ground beef, try ground turkey, ground chicken or even more beans.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easy-crescent-chili-bake

Bacon Bean and Potato Soup

Because of that, this soup makes a HUGE batch, so you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 23rd October, 2015* (by Darowil)

HEALTH ISSUES

*Sugarsugar's* mother is very sleepy and not eating much - but seems bright enough when awake.

*Swedenmes* DS1 is feeling so good currently that he has been able to go out without his oxygen.

*Pearlone* is continuing to have back problems resulting in another trip to rehab and she has been found to have a compression fracture of L3. Seeing a neurosurgeon on Wednesday. Flying to Florida next week, while husband drives up with their Goddaughter.

*Jheiens* had a colonoscopy Wednesday - looks likely that the problem is interior haemorrhoids. Her phone came out the worst from the experience as it didnt appreciate being washed.

*Puplover* and [/b]Gagesmom[/b] have both had nasty sore throats this week.. *Gwen* and *Bonnie* have both had upset stomachs.

*Darowil* had an uneventful first stage of a root canal done.

*Nannyof3s* mother who lives with them had a fall. Uninjured but did need to call her husband to come and get her up off the floor.

*Grandmapaula* had eye surgery Tuesday which the doctor says was very successful. However as she still has a bubble (which should go by the weekend) she has not noticed an improvement yet.

OTHER ISSUES
*Kehinkle* has not been able to get on to post though has been managing to read most of the time.

*Stellak* forced to move with very little warning. The stress proved too much and she had to leave it all to her DD. Her new place is much smaller but she feels that once she has managed to settle in the place will suit her very well, but unpacking is going to be a very slow process. Family members have since helped her again so she is feeling more organised.

Hickory is trying to outdo all Sydneys effort at causing chaos- she was trying to get the last little bit of cherry pie off *thewren's* bottom plate and broke it in two - so a visit to the dentist is required at some point. Sam however is in no rush to get it fixed.

The rest of *Martinas* furniture has arrived - so she has a mess in the house and adjustments needed in the kitchen for the fridge and dishwasher.

*Caren* only has about a week to go before her move to England.

This weeks reports from others have *Marianne* still very sore and getting depressed - likely partly as a result of the constant pain. *Nicho* is still going well - seeing Gwen on Sunday. And *cmaliza* is having computer and internet issues. They are renovating a cottage which has involved moving into another one with limited facilities. DH is still not well and getting conflicting test results so still dont know what is going on. They are going to Florida for DDs birthday and once they return will again begin further rounds of tests.

PHOTOS
2 - *Budasha* - Pet blankets
2 - *Flyty1n* - Pastoral scene
3 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
4 - *Kate* - Luke and Harry
6 - *Gagesmom* - Beef stew
7 - *Swedenme* - Snowman hat & booties
7 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Pacer
8 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the baby blanket
8 - *Bonnie* - Christmas card with Sydney in mind!
10 - *Nannyof3* - Big bad wolf & 3 little pigs!
12 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
18 - *Gwen* - Sydney taking a snooze
20 - *Gwen* - Recovered chair
27 - *Gwen* - Sample of trim for chair
28 - *Gwen* - Putting on Sydney's harness (download)
30 - *Kate* - Luke as Little Frankenstein
34 - *Lurker* - Ireland from the Scottish mainland
35 - *Bonnie* - GD's sweater + Indian feathers scarf
37 - *Gwen* - Homemade vegetable soup
40 - *Swedenme* - Steam train
44 - *Swedenme* - Little Knight baby hat & mitts (link)
44 - *Caren* - Coffee + DD & family last Hallowe'en
45 - *Caren* - Crotchet slippers
46 - *Puplover* - The moon
47 - *Gwen* - Headband for GD
58 - *Caren* - Coffee + Funny
63 - *Cashmeregma* - Hedgehog mitten begun
65 - *Puplover* - Scarves & cowl
66 - *Budasha* - Fingerless gloves
68 - *Bonnie* - Minnions slippers
71 - *Rookie* - DGS in Hallowe'en costume
74 - *Cashmeregma* - Glorious fall colours
77 - *Cashmeregma* - Cancer awareness stickers
79 - *Tami* - Arrianna & mum working the loom
82 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
83 - *Nicho* - Watkins Glen/Ancient trees
85 - *Swedenme* - Chocolate Christmas baubles
85 - *Rookie* - DGDs in costume
90 - *Caren* - Orange cake/Hidden Forest Corn muffins
90 - *Caren* - Sister's travelling vine scarf
91 - *Kate* - Little pumpkin + Both GKs
91 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey

RECIPES
61 - *Darowil* - Flourless orange cake (link)
69 - *Sam* - Flourless Chocolate Torte + Broiled grapefruit
92 - *Kate* - Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels

CRAFTS
3 - *Budasha* - Woodland-Dwarf-Hat (link)
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Yarn that changes colour (link)
18 - *Puplover* - Winter brunch shawl (link)
30 - *Darowil* - Feather & Fan versus Old shale (link)
41 - *Sorlenna* - Crochet Christmas slippers (link)
45 - *Cashmeregma* - Hedgehog mitts (link)
48 - *Sam* - Ancient stitch mittens (link)
49 - *Sam* - Christmas decorations (link)
50 - *Gwen* - Braided headband (link)
52 - *Gwen* - 3 strand cable braid tutorial (link)
60 - *Cashmeregma* - Knitting patterns & free E book (link)
62 - *Bonnie* - Indian feathers shawl pattern (link)
72 - *Puplover* - Breast cancer ribbin' scarf (link)
84 - *Sam* - Baby banana beanie/Cowl (links)

OTHERS[/b]
19 - *Rookie* - "Leaving on a jet plane... " (link)
55 - *Tami* - Steam train (link)
62 - *Cashmeregma* - June's sister's blog (link)
73 - *Siouxann* - Fly through 17th century London (link)
77 - *Cashmeregma* - Cancer awareness (link)
77 - *TNS* - Texting codes for seniors (link)
78 - *Cashmeregma* - More cancer awareness (link)
90 - *Caren* - Episode of Paw Patrol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking my spot...have a few more emails to send out today before work is done. 

I am set for Halloween, laid in the candy and have managed (mostly, LOL) to stay out of it so far.

Be back later--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Goodness oh my! I never dreamed the Tea Party would be already on, but here it is. You just never know what might show up on Mischief 'Eve. Well, it is only 4:11 pm here, but to me, it is evening. What a nice surprise. We are having more rain here, which we have needed so badly. Had lots last Friday and Saturday and again today. My closet doors, etc., are no longer sticking. Yippee. It's a shock when I give a hearty pull and it's shut! I almost fly to the other side of the room. Sam, my cholesterol rises even higher just reading some of the high fat/sugar recipes. You certainly know how to whet ones appetite. Thanks for all the recipes and to the faithful ladies who always give us a good summary of the Tea Party. It's a good evening for tea and fatty/sugary goodies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam . Just wondering when is Halloween celebrated in America I just took it as granted that it was the same day as here as Halloween was most likely started in Ireland and spread when they all started migrating to other countries 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - just once have i failed to open close to five and luckily you started it for me. i was up by noon today. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think today is halloween - 30 october - think toledo's trick or treat is tonight - not sure about defiance's. the children have gone twice - that is enough. lexi may come home tomorrow - hopefully i can get her over here to put the children in their costumes on here. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam . Just wondering when is Halloween celebrated in America I just took it as granted that it was the same day as here as Halloween was most likely started in Ireland and spread when they all started migrating to other countries
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think today is halloween - 30 october - think toledo's trick or treat is tonight - not sure about defiance's. the children have gone twice - that is enough. lexi may come home tomorrow - hopefully i can get her over here to put the children in their costumes on here. --- sam


Here in the uk it's tomorrow October 31


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably here also. i'll have to ask heidi. you are right - tomorrow is the day. shows what i know - i do need to change the calender - will do that sunday - it is still on august. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here in the uk it's tomorrow October 31


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tomorrow Oct 31st is Halloween here.

The sound of The creamy chicken vegetable chowder makes my stomach rumble. Yum yum. 

Curled up on the couch with Gages superhero blanket watching It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown.

Didn't even pick up the needles today.&#128533; First time in forever I made first page&#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - just once have i failed to open close to five and luckily you started it for me. i was up by noon today. --- sam


Ah but you see you're going back, and we've gone forward, Kate has gone back, and I was in a time muddle! Besides the day you couldn't start you had a power cut- so it was none of your doing!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, so many great recipes. Thanks Sam for these. I am trying to decide exactly what Sunday lunch will be and now I have lots of choices. Thanks for the summaries as I had some catching up to do. Another chilly, but beautiful fall day here, many reds and golds on the trees as I drove home this afternoon. Sorry for you Sam with your sinus infection. That can't be any fun.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you as always Sam and ladies for the tea party and summary. I particularly like the salmon recipes, and I'm sure the recipes for large numbers will be useful for my sons when they have groups over. 
Chris came this evening and we did a fair bit of sorting, had dinner and now I am shattered. While sorting I got rid of some knitted squares I had, then got an e mail from a charity wanting them, so managed to rescue them. Strange coincidence. Prayers for all in need, best wishes to all.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I think it is very nice of you to be so helpful to Phyllis. Sometimes people enjoy each other better when they aren't together day and night and that seems to be the case with you two. Just a thought.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. Got all the stuff done for work just under the wire! Now if I'm not too tired, I can enjoy the weekend (well, tomorrow, at least--think Sunday will be a resting up day). 

Now it's supper time already, again. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we don't go back until this sunday morning - 1 november. maybe i'll find the hour of sleep i've been looking for. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but you see you're going back, and we've gone forward, Kate has gone back, and I was in a time muddle! Besides the day you couldn't start you had a power cut- so it was none of your doing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on page 2. Will now go back and read from the beginning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we don't go back until this sunday morning - 1 november. maybe i'll find the hour of sleep i've been looking for. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, hope you are on antibiotics and feeling better.
Kate, Luke and Caitlin are darling.
Julie, love your gansey.
Sam, thank you for opening. Ladies thank you for summary.
Lazy day. Didn't get to sleep til Sam's bedtime. Did take Maya for walk, showered, shampooed, changed linens on bed and did wash. But other than that played on computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't Heidi know that Ayden was playing hooky? I thought he was behaving himself. Such a variety of recipes and all fattening. Love the pecan bars but 2 lbs. of pecans! wow! How can we not put on mega pounds! But lots of good sweets for Christmas.

Thank you, ladies, for the summaries. They are always so helpful. Off to knit the rest of my glove.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, Sam, lots of great recipes, you've outdone yourself.
Thanks Kate & Margaret for all your work to make the summaries


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

It's been rainy, blustery, cold days for the last couple of days. Looking forward to no grands or great-grands at silly dark thirty tomorrow. Hope I can sleep better than I have for the last several nights.

My GE doctor called mid-afternoon to report that the biopsy report was back already and everything is clear/positive for me--as I expected, given I had had no symptoms of anything abnormal going on inside the abdomen. Thank God, it has been confirmed to everyone's satisfaction. Now to get on with our ''normal''. lol

Paula is coming over ''early'' to visit and prepare chicken and rolled dumplings (as her grandmother made them) for dinner tomorrow night. It is likely that she and her DH and Don and I may be the only ones here but ''Oh well''! 

I think that my cell phone may recover eventually. Most of the moisture seems to be gone or going from the interior and battery and other innards are functional. We are waiting to see if it will hold a charge and then function properly. 

Have a good evening/day/weekend, everyone. I'm getting sleepy and it's been a long, long day.

Good night! 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam for the opening and to the Summary Ladies for keeping me up on what I missed at the end of this week. I have been super busy with my Mom. She wasn't feeling that well. Now today she is eating and drinking better and a little more awake.

All the little Halloween trick or treaters on here are so adorable!

I hope all that are feeling under the weather will be feeling better soon. (Melody Im hoping you went to the ER for some relief)

May I ask a question to whomever wants to answer?: What is you favorite join?

xo Joanne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, hope you are on antibiotics and feeling better.
> Kate, Luke and Caitlin are darling.
> Julie, love your gansey.
> Sam, thank you for opening. Ladies thank you for summary.
> Lazy day. Didn't get to sleep til Sam's bedtime. Did take Maya for walk, showered, shampooed, changed linens on bed and did wash. But other than that played on computer.


That does not seem exceptionally lazy to me.
And thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam for the opening and to the Summary Ladies for keeping me up on what I missed at the end of this week. I have been super busy with my Mom. She wasn't feeling that well. Now today she is eating and drinking better and a little more awake.
> 
> All the little Halloween trick or treaters on here are so adorable!
> 
> ...


I've been quite taken by the Russian join, although I have just chosen simply to weave the ends in when I hit a knot in the cone I am working from. I've used Magic Knot but I am not really thrilled with it. Otherwise splice for a distance and again weave ends in. I find if I choose the right mood I quite enjoy working in the ends. Guernseys are great- they have no seams.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I use a weavers knot at the end of the row then weave in the ends as I go along or when seaming.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I use a weavers knot at the end of the row then weave in the ends as I go along or when seaming.


I have not heard of a weavers knot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great that you got good results from the doctor.
Good that you finally get a chance to sleep in, if you're like me, you will probably wake up after being used to getting up.
What are rolled dumplings? I've not heard of that before.



jheiens said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> It's been rainy, blustery, cold days for the last couple of days. Looking forward to no grands or great-grands at silly dark thirty tomorrow. Hope I can sleep better than I have for the last several nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she knew - this year i am staying out of it - what happens - happens - he is not mine. so if someone ends up in jail - so be it. --- sam



budasha said:


> Didn't Heidi know that Ayden was playing hooky? I thought he was behaving himself. Such a variety of recipes and all fattening. Love the pecan bars but 2 lbs. of pecans! wow! How can we not put on mega pounds! But lots of good sweets for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for the summaries. They are always so helpful. Off to knit the rest of my glove.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i use magic knot but would like to learn how to do the russian join. but i think that only works on wool yarn. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam for the opening and to the Summary Ladies for keeping me up on what I missed at the end of this week. I have been super busy with my Mom. She wasn't feeling that well. Now today she is eating and drinking better and a little more awake.
> 
> All the little Halloween trick or treaters on here are so adorable!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news about the "innards".

you four have a great dinner together - what fun.

sleep in tomorrow to celebrate no grands.

healing energy being sent to your cell phone. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> It's been rainy, blustery, cold days for the last couple of days. Looking forward to no grands or great-grands at silly dark thirty tomorrow. Hope I can sleep better than I have for the last several nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

missed putting this one in. --- sma

Chorizo Shrimp Flatbread

Ingredients:

3 oz. raw shrimp, peeled, tails removed, deveined, chopped
1 oz. (about 2 1/2 tbsp.) soy chorizo (like the kind by El Burrito)
2 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese
2 tsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1 high-fiber flatbread (or medium-large tortilla) with 110 calories or less (like the kind by Flatout Light)
2 tsp. sriracha hot chili sauce
1 tbsp. chopped scallions

Directions:

1)Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2)Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Add chopped shrimp and soy chorizo. Cook, stir, and crumble until shrimp are cooked through and chorizo has browned, about 4 minutes.

3)In a small bowl, combine cheese wedges, Parmesan cheese, and garlic powder. Mix until uniform.

4)Lay flatbread on the baking sheet, and spread with cheese mixture, leaving a 1/2-inch border. Top with cooked shrimp and chorizo.

5)Bake until hot and lightly browned, 8 - 10 minutes.

6)Drizzle with sriracha, and sprinkle with scallions. Slice into 8 pieces.

www.hungrygirl.com


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i use magic knot but would like to learn how to do the russian join. but i think that only works on wool yarn. --- sam


I've done it quite successfully on a cotton/bamboo mix.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Indeed, a happy time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for another new week Sam and ladies. Sorry to hear that Ayden played hooky again. 

Happy Halloween to those who celebrate.  

We have finally had some MUCH needed rain. Yay. Thunder and lightening early hours this morning and good heavy steady rain, then raining on and off till lunch time.  

I think I have the start of a cold (or maybe hayfever). Not too bad and I hope it stays that way. LOL 

I need to catch up the end of last week.... back later


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i use magic knot but would like to learn how to do the russian join. but i think that only works on wool yarn. --- sam


It works with most natural fibers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> It's been rainy, blustery, cold days for the last couple of days. Looking forward to no grands or great-grands at silly dark thirty tomorrow. Hope I can sleep better than I have for the last several nights.
> 
> ...


Joy to dry out your phone after you have taken the battery out put it in a bowl of uncooked rice and leave it there for at least 12 hours as rice sucks up all the moisture you can also add some of them little bags you find in parcels or shoe boxes can't think what they are called
Great news about your results 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Wow that's a lot of people with the same birthdate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for another new week Sam and ladies. Sorry to hear that Ayden played hooky again.
> 
> Happy Halloween to those who celebrate.
> 
> ...


 Hope it is just a slight cold or a touch of hay fever and goes as quick as it came 
sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sugar I hope you are not coming down with what Dawn and I have. It is nasty. I fell asleep on the couch earlier. I woke up to ice cream and orange juice. My friend Ellen got it for me. I love that girl.

Off to bed. Night all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sugar I hope you are not coming down with what Dawn and I have. It is nasty. I fell asleep on the couch earlier. I woke up to ice cream and orange juice. My friend Ellen got it for me. I love that girl.
> 
> Off to bed. Night all


Oh no I dont think so.... just a head cold.

Did you go to the ER?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

We here in MA celebrate it today Oct.31st..the little ones (and big ones) will be out tonight looking for treats. We get alot around here 70+ trick or treaters...I enjoyed your post Sam..It's that season for aches and pains..Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> We here in MA celebrate it today Oct.31st..the little ones (and big ones) will be out tonight looking for treats. We get alot around here 70+ trick or treaters...I enjoyed your post Sam..It's that season for aches and pains..Hope your feeling better.


That is a lot of trick or treaters , last year I think we had 2 . Sometimes we get a few little ones and other times no one at all . I always have something ready because you just never know . 
Sonja


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This year it's bags of potato chips/pretzels/ tootsie pops and some other type of candy. I opted for the chips and my adult daughter bought the rest so we're ready. Thankfully she will be answering the door along with my other adult daughter ..I do enjoy looking at the costumes but the getting up and down to answer the door is starting to be too much for me. I have two cartons of chips I just keep refilling the bucket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just went outside to check and the sky is clear and Venus, Mars, and Jupiter are in alignment. Think I missed the best alignment because of the cloud cover and light rain every morning but today it is an incredible view. If you're up early with me and the sky is clear, enjoy. I know it is a different time in other parts of the world, but perhaps tomorrow before sunrise you can see it too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> This year it's bags of potato chips/pretzels/ tootsie pops and some other type of candy. I opted for the chips and my adult daughter bought the rest so we're ready. Thankfully she will be answering the door along with my other adult daughter ..I do enjoy looking at the costumes but the getting up and down to answer the door is starting to be too much for me. I have two cartons of chips I just keep refilling the bucket.


I like your spoon faces , and definitely let someone else do the up and down business , with that many you would be worn out


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like your spoon faces , and definitely let someone else do the up and down business , with that many you would be worn out


It starts about 5pm and ends around 8pm...I know I could just do away with it but I have always enjoyed it in the past and know eventually it will cease.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits, I wanted to thank you for sharing with us on the last KTP and to let you know I felt your post deeply, knowing of the loss of your daughter to Hodgkins Lymphoma in 2007 . I lost my MIL to the same cancer as your daughter and my father to liver cancer. Big Hugs to you and come here any time you need a hug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> It starts about 5pm and ends around 8pm...I know I could just do away with it but I have always enjoyed it in the past and know eventually it will cease.


Enjoy it while you can , here it's a lovely autumn day and I'm hoping it stays that way tonight for any little ones out and about . Hope it reasonable weather where you are 🎃


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You all put a smile on my face with the adorable DGC photos. What fun to see them growing and enjoying the Halloween costumes too. Just makes me warm all over to see the precious wee ones.

Caren, love all the cooking photos. My but you are a wonderful baker/cook. Someone in England is going to be a very happy man. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

GrandmaPaula, so sorry you ended up with a bubble in your eye after the surgery. Hope it won't take too long to get rid of but I'm sure while it is there it is quite strange. Hugs to you.

Mel & PupLover, so sorry you two are suffering so with these colds. Hope you both recover soon.

Ohio Joy, wonderful that your results came back good!!!! Just what I/we wanted to hear.

Julie, that Gansey is so gorgeous. I notice that you use the word rounds and now it is clicking since Tami said that knitting in the round the rows are called rounds and in the flat rows. I never knew that. :shock: :shock: :shock: Funny all the knitting you can do and not know things like that. I've learned so much on here.
Tami, and others who joined in, thanks.
Gwen, glad I'm not alone. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope this post about this saves someone else having to froggit. Right now I'm not doing anything with it and last night accidentally broke the yarn between the mitten and the skein. :roll: There certainly are worse things in life, but just leaving it alone for a little so I can come back with a fresh mind and just take it up knowing I love knitting and leave the other emotions behind. Need to follow Sorlenna's lead.

Sugarsugar, hope mom will eat better to keep her strength up.

Thinking of Marianne and sending her hugs. Wish she could meet up with Nicho. It might pick up her spirits but it doesn't sound like she is up to the trip. She has been in pain for so many, many years and caring for her mother. Amazing lady.
I'm sure Nicho will love Georgia and hope the weather improves for her.

Sam, do hope Heidi realizes about the importance of teaching children commitment and that sometimes we do things we don't want to do. I know this is stressful for you and even harder when you are trying to stay out of it. Thank you for all the recipes. Will be checking them out.

TNS, hopefully you are safely where you were heading out to. Glad you and DH err on the side of caution. We want you safe.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all the hard work. Lot of great recipes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Joy to dry out your phone after you have taken the battery out put it in a bowl of uncooked rice and leave it there for at least 12 hours as rice sucks up all the moisture you can also add some of them little bags you find in parcels or shoe boxes can't think what they are called
> Great news about your results
> Sonja


Silica Gel. Pink when wet, Blue when dry or it could be the other way round- you can dry them in a slow oven


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a lot of trick or treaters , last year I think we had 2 . Sometimes we get a few little ones and other times no one at all . I always have something ready because you just never know .
> Sonja


I had two children and their Aunt call by early, one was a werewolf, the other a zombie- they had two pieces of my shortbread that I had made for Lisa (my niece) who called by, and helped me cut Ringo's toe nails, and did a good job on his molting coat. Alastair may be getting a Corgi/Pekinese cross- saw some rather nice photos


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had two children and their Aunt call by early, one was a werewolf, the other a zombie- they had two pieces of my shortbread that I had made for Lisa (my niece) who called by, and helped me cut Ringo's toe nails, and did a good job on his molting coat. Alastair may be getting a Corgi/Pekinese cross- saw some rather nice photos


How lucky they were to have some of your shortbread. I'm sure you have a wonderful recipe. Lovely that Lisa is coming over and helping you. It must be wonderful to see her and of course, Ringo benefited too. Alastair must be excited about getting a dog. Will it be a puppy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You all put a smile on my face with the adorable DGC photos. What fun to see them growing and enjoying the Halloween costumes too. Just makes me warm all over to see the precious wee ones.
> 
> Caren, love all the cooking photos. My but you are a wonderful baker/cook. Someone in England is going to be a very happy man. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Daralene, had never occurred to me that it might cause a problem, the row and round difference seems so obvious, I do have different coloured moving stitch markers at the seam stitches, so I know where I am, like I am at the transition row 115 to row 116, right now, and I have the pink marker, the white marker is the half way point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lucky they were to have some of your shortbread. I'm sure you have a wonderful recipe. Lovely that Lisa is coming over and helping you. It must be wonderful to see her and of course, Ringo benefited too. Alastair must be excited about getting a dog. Will it be a puppy?


I believe they are looking for a puppy. The shortbread is simple- 2oz sugar, 4oz butter, 8oz flour, rubbed together, this fits perfectly the little pottery mold I have, to bake it in, at about 320*F for about one hour- it should not turn colour.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This designer is making all her patterns for free to us. This link takes you to her KP post and then she gives a link that takes you to her Ravelry page. Lovely designs.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364253-1.html
Checked them again and they are for children, so if you still have wee ones to knit for, enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe they are looking for a puppy. The shortbread is simple- 2oz sugar, 4oz butter, 8oz flour, rubbed together, this fits perfectly the little pottery mold I have, to bake it in, at about 320*F for about one hour- it should not turn colour.


Might do this for Christmas. How Special!!! Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Might do this for Christmas. How Special!!! Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> My GE doctor called mid-afternoon to report that the biopsy report was back already and everything is clear/positive for me--as I expected, given I had had no symptoms of anything abnormal going on inside the abdomen. Thank God, it has been confirmed to everyone's satisfaction. Now to get on with our ''normal''. lol
> 
> ...


Good news, Joy. It's always a worry until you get confirmation.

I bought chicken yesterday and planned to make it with dumplings too. It's a dreary day and very cold, the coldest it's been yet. Brrrr.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Thank you Sam for the opening and to the Summary Ladies for keeping me up on what I missed at the end of this week. I have been super busy with my Mom. She wasn't feeling that well. Now today she is eating and drinking better and a little more awake.
> 
> All the little Halloween trick or treaters on here are so adorable!
> 
> ...


Good that your mom is feeling better. I am using the Russian join and find it works well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Happy family birthday to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just listening to the news. Another plane crash. Russians who were vacationing at the Red Sea. Seems all have been lost. There isn't any good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, that is a lovely picture of Deuce in last week's KTP. Gwen, love the photo of Sydney too. Looks like he's claimed that couch. :wink: :lol: Love that trim for the chair. So pretty. What a talented lady you are.

Sam, oh no, just read about Hickory and your bottom plate. You love them to pieces, but OH MY! That's an expensive one!

Stella, what a shame about the sudden move. Seems so many of our members have had this happen. Quite upsetting to one's life and I know from experience about downsizing from when we moved to a 2 room apartment in Germany. That's 2 rooms not 2 bedrooms. Almost an efficiency apartment. Not an easy thing to do at all. Physically, a real knock for your health. Just continue to take your time and hope gradually it will be home.

Kehinkle, if you are reading, Hello!!:-D 

Wanted to be sure and give Julie the credit for mentioning June's sister's Blog. I went to it, thanks to the information she posted and then just copied the link, but wouldn't have seen it but for Julie's post. Thanks Julie.

Trying to download some photos. Not sure if I will go to Canada today or not. At least the weather is good now, so that won't keep me from going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just listening to the news. Another plane crash. Russians who were vacationing at the Red Sea. Seems all have been lost. There isn't any good news.


So sad to hear that Budasha. Such a sad end for them and the loved ones that are left behind. Well, at least according to the news there isn't any good news. Wish they would make sure and report one good thing each news cast. They used to do that here on the evening news and it inspired people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, what a lot of Halloween Birthdays in one family. Happy Birthday to the 23 yr. old from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good that your mom is feeling better. I am using the Russian join and find it works well.


I have received knitting gifts that have come apart. Wish I knew what that join was so I didn't use it. Now I need to rethink about what join I want to use since I accidentally broke the yarn on my mitten I'm knitting. Think I want something where the yarn wraps around the opposite string and just looked on YouTube and found what I was thinking of:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MXT2mrR894
The Russian Join.
If the yarn is too think you could cut off 1/2 of the strand that is going into the center of the other strand of yarn. This looks secure to me and like it would hold up to wear and washing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Must all be in the same mood. Made a huge pot of chicken soup a few days ago. Had some and froze the rest. Think I will take it out and drive over to give some to my sick DIL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is another join that is supposedly even stronger. The braided join:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was about to write "Morning all" when I realised it was actually after 1pm! I've had quite a productive morning so far - stripped & remade our bed, washed & hung up the old bedding, cleaned out and sorted my two freezers...my friend got a new freezer so asked me to cram her stuff into mine until the new freezer was at the right temperature. That was a bit of a squash and made me realise that mine was not organised at all! It is now (even labelled the drawers :shock: ) but I'm not guarenteeing how long it will stay like that! :roll:  :lol: I ordered myself a Soup Maker from Amazon and it has arrived so I'll be giving that a go today too. I find that when I make soup (which never ever tastes as good as my mum's used to :-( ) I always make far too much and I'm never very adventurous with my ingredients, so hopefully this thing will make a difference. It only makes enough for about 4 bowls of soup at a time and it seems to be throw in the ingredients, shut the lid and it's ready in less than half an hour....my kind of cooking!
Thanks as usual to *Sam* for starting us off so well (again, as usual!) and I well know that 'Keep out of it' feeling when it comes to the GKs!
Healing thoughts to all those suffering with sore throats and colds.
So glad to hear that everything was clear for you *OhioJoy* after your colonoscopy.
Welcome to *Windbeam* I don't think we've seen you here before? I hope you will come back and join in often.
Right, onwards and upwards, while I've got a working mood going on (it doesn't happen often so I'd better take advantage!) I'm off to tackle the ironing basket. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.

DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, another busy day - lots of errands and Bob gets to drive me around because that darn bubble still isn't gone, although it's getting smaller. I think I could drive, but not taking any chances. 

Gotta get a small bag of candy - the only trick or treaters I'll get are Lili, Katie and one of Katie's friends - they always go out together. Then I'll shut off the porch light and turn the inside lights down. We used to get a lot of kids, but very few now. Most parents take their children to the local mall - the stores give out candy and it's all indoors, so no bulky snowsuits or jackets - much easier for kids and parents.

Well, we're off! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This morning I decided to walk to the shops as I didn't want much . Along the way saw a young woman with twin boys in a buggy , not unusual but when I looked at them they both had dummies/ pacifiers in their mouths still not unusual but they both had moustaches black ones that turned upwards and yes I know the moustaches were fake ones attached to the dummy but I nearly got the giggles thinking they would take the dummy out and the moustaches would be real &#128514;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just went outside to check and the sky is clear and Venus, Mars, and Jupiter are in alignment. Think I missed the best alignment because of the cloud cover and light rain every morning but today it is an incredible view. If you're up early with me and the sky is clear, enjoy. I know it is a different time in other parts of the world, but perhaps tomorrow before sunrise you can see it too.


Will take a look as hopefully sky will stay as clear as it is now
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silica Gel. Pink when wet, Blue when dry or it could be the other way round- you can dry them in a slow oven


Thank you Julie I kept thinking silicon and knew that wasn't right 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe they are looking for a puppy. The shortbread is simple- 2oz sugar, 4oz butter, 8oz flour, rubbed together, this fits perfectly the little pottery mold I have, to bake it in, at about 320*F for about one hour- it should not turn colour.


Thank you again Julie that sounds simple enough that even I could make it and I do like shortbread 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Wow!, that's alot of birthdays at one time. Happy birthday to all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad everything was clear.

I enjoy dumplings but have to admit I've never made them myself. How do you make rolled dumplings?



jheiens said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> It's been rainy, blustery, cold days for the last couple of days. Looking forward to no grands or great-grands at silly dark thirty tomorrow. Hope I can sleep better than I have for the last several nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use the magic knot but like Julie said not always pleased with it. I try to do joins at the end of a row/round.


Lurker 2 said:


> I've been quite taken by the Russian join, although I have just chosen simply to weave the ends in when I hit a knot in the cone I am working from. I've used Magic Knot but I am not really thrilled with it. Otherwise splice for a distance and again weave ends in. I find if I choose the right mood I quite enjoy working in the ends. Guernseys are great- they have no seams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a happy birthday to your family member from me.


Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Joy to dry out your phone after you have taken the battery out put it in a bowl of uncooked rice and leave it there for at least 12 hours as rice sucks up all the moisture you can also add some of them little bags you find in parcels or shoe boxes can't think what they are called
> Great news about your results
> Sonja


They are called desiccants. I saved 100's of them when I was working, we got them in the drug sensivity panels(to test what drug would kill a particular bacteria) my DH has a layer of them in the bottom of his gun cabinet so no moisture gets in there & rusts his guns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does look as if it would be strong. Bookmarked it. Thanks!


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is another join that is supposedly even stronger. The braided join:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures and poem/letter.


Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jonibee said:


> We here in MA celebrate it today Oct.31st..the little ones (and big ones) will be out tonight looking for treats. We get alot around here 70+ trick or treaters...I enjoyed your post Sam..It's that season for aches and pains..Hope your feeling better.


The kids will be going around here tonight as well. We never get anyone, we used to get the neighbour kids but they are long since grown. My son doesn't even bring the GKs :-( but I always buy some chocolate bars just in case. 
Sometimes there are adult parties on a different date if it falls on a Sunday or during the week, the local bar always has a party although I've never gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The red leaves are so vibrant! Beautiful. Most of our trees have lost or are losing their leaves.


Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


Lots of beautiful pictures Daralene , love your scarecrow 
Beautiful letters from your grandchildren momentos to treasure 
One of the things I miss about working is the funny stories the little ones used to tell you , even the embarrassing stories were funny no secrets were little children are 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Enjoy it while you can , here it's a lovely autumn day and I'm hoping it stays that way tonight for any little ones out and about . Hope it reasonable weather where you are 🎃


Yes, for the first time in years the kids won't have to do it in the snow. It's actually bright & sunny this morning. It was nice yesterday too, I was out& helped DH fill holes in the driveway with gravel. He loaded gravel into the bucket on the tractor & I used a rake to pull enough out into each hole. We were done in no time & now won't have to bounce through frozen holes all winter. We have a small gravel pit on our farm so he keeps the driveway gravelled


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are called desiccants. I saved 100's of them when I was working, we got them in the drug sensivity panels(to test what drug would kill a particular bacteria) my DH has a layer of them in the bottom of his gun cabinet so no moisture gets in there & rusts his guns.


Think I have heard that word before but I would never have remembered it 
I know you are farmers and need guns but does Canada have gun laws like America were people can just carry them about or are you more like Britain only certain people can have guns . Ive never saw a gun in my life in fact I think if someone threatened me with a gun I would think it was a joke and the gun was fake


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks so much, Sam, for the terrific recipes this time. I saved the majority of them. They sound like great fall recipes...of course I'm hoping for a chilly winter down here, you know, like when the temperature dips below 70. LOL!

Happy Halloween to everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, for the first time in years the kids won't have to do it in the snow. It's actually bright & sunny this morning. It was nice yesterday too, I was out& helped DH fill holes in the driveway with gravel. He loaded gravel into the bucket on the tractor & I used a rake to pull enough out into each hole. We were done in no time & now won't have to bounce through frozen holes all winter. We have a small gravel pit on our farm so he keeps the driveway gravelled


Another question Bonnie just call me nosy . I know you have finally got all your crops in but when will it be time to re seed every where ready for next years crops ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This designer is making all her patterns for free to us. This link takes you to her KP post and then she gives a link that takes you to her Ravelry page. Lovely designs.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364253-1.html
> Checked them again and they are for children, so if you still have wee ones to knit for, enjoy.


Thanks for sharing that post, some cute ones. I downloaded the grandad & penguin ones. Now added to my "someday" list that never ends😀


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to thank Sam for the recipes this week. I copied quite a few of them . Can feel the pounds piling on now....LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


Wow! That red tree is gorgeous. Will it stay like that for a while? Here the leaves turn & then are gone within days. 
Thank you for sharing such lovely pictures.
Love the Halloween decorations. Your GDs message is great, so glad you got to go to grandparents day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This morning I decided to walk to the shops as I didn't want much . Along the way saw a young woman with twin boys in a buggy , not unusual but when I looked at them they both had dummies/ pacifiers in their mouths still not unusual but they both had moustaches black ones that turned upwards and yes I know the moustaches were fake ones attached to the dummy but I nearly got the giggles thinking they would take the dummy out and the moustaches would be real 😂


 :lol: cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I use the magic knot but like Julie said not always pleased with it. I try to do joins at the end of a row/round.


Me too.
I recently tried one, no idea what it's called but took a darning needle & threaded one end, just a running stitch about 4 inches into the other, tied a tiny knot at each end & cut the tails flat. Seems to hold very well & not noticeable on the yarn I was using. Might not work for bulky yarn


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are rolled dumplings? I've not heard of that before.


*Bonnie*, Rolled dumplings are essentially drop dumplings but the batter/dough is stiffer and rolled out similar to homemade egg needles. They are thicker, of course, than egg noodles but the rolling, drying briefly and then dropping into the simmering broth is pretty much the same. The base is chicken soup with mixed veg of your choice and seasoning to personal taste. Paula uses onions, celery, carrots, and potatoes as well as corn, peas, green beans--whatever is on hand. The dry flour (from rolling and clinging to the dumplings) helps to thicken the soul liquid until it is nearly of a gravy consistency. We serve in bowls rather than on plates and use spoons instead of forks. Chicken is shredded or cut small enough to avoid needing a knife to get suitably-sized pieces.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I have heard that word before but I would never have remembered it
> I know you are farmers and need guns but does Canada have gun laws like America were people can just carry them about or are you more like Britain only certain people can have guns . Ive never saw a gun in my life in fact I think if someone threatened me with a gun I would think it was a joke and the gun was fake


People cannot carry handguns here, they can only be used certain places (gun ranges, etc)& must be in a locked case to be transported.
DH only has long guns-rifles & shotguns. He can carry them In a vehicle but they must be unloaded & there are strict laws about how they must be stored( in a locked cabinet or with trigger locks). I'm not up on all the laws. DH & the boys hunt & DH uses the guns around the farm to shoot predators- coyotes & wolves. He also shots at the deer in my garden with the shotgun, but over their heads to scare them away.
There were talk of even stricter gun laws- the city people mostly are in favour of this but in Western Canada that is very unpopular. All guns did have to be registered but that law has been rescinded, it was crazy expensive to administer & had no affect on crime rates. No one in Canada can have any automatic weapons,& we think that's reasonable as when hunting you don't want a bullet ridden carcass :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another question Bonnie just call me nosy . I know you have finally got all your crops in but when will it be time to re seed every where ready for next years crops ?


Not nosy at all, how do you find out if you don't ask?
No until spring. Areas farther south plant winter wheat(seeded in fall & harvested in July, I think ) but here it gets too cold & it would winter-kill.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Rolled dumplings are essentially drop dumplings but the batter/dough is stiffer and rolled out similar to homemade egg needles. They are thicker, of course, than egg noodles but the rolling, drying briefly and then dropping into the simmering broth is pretty much the same. The base is chicken soup with mixed veg of your choice and seasoning to personal taste. Paula uses onions, celery, carrots, and potatoes as well as corn, peas, green beans--whatever is on hand. The dry flour (from rolling and clinging to the dumplings) helps to thicken the soul liquid until it is nearly of a gravy consistency. We serve in bowls rather than on plates and use spoons instead of forks. Chicken is shredded or cut small enough to avoid needing a knife to get suitably-sized pieces
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy, that sounds good, I like my soup thick like that as that's how Mom used to make it. DH isn't so fussy about it but I can see some of this in our future anyway😀

You all will probably think I'm crazy but we grew up eating our dumplings after the soup was gone with brown sugar on them, like it was desert. I have gotten a lot of strange looks over the years for eating them like that - they had stew & dumplings at work every couple of weeks & I would always take a dumpling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house&#128512;. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it. 
We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked&#128517 I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not nosy at all, how do you find out if you don't ask?
> No until spring. Areas farther south plant winter wheat(seeded in fall & harvested in July, I think ) but here it gets too cold & it would winter-kill.


Thank you for answering my questions , I thought it would be too cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Omg that is seriously beautiful yarn Bonnie . Think I have just reverted back to a teenager but it's gorgeous and it's a beautiful pattern too 
Well I think I'm drooling more than mishka now


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween! Our weather is rainy, so I have no idea how many Trick or Treaters will be out tonight. I am going to a friends house and pass out candy if anyone shows up!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Happy Halloween. &#127875;&#127875;&#127875;&#127875;&#127875;&#127875;
Pecan pie bars, what could be more convenient. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, gorgeous tree. Love the poem, touches my heart. We try and make memories with grands. But especially lovely to know their version of memory.
Joanne, so sorry to have a child die. Hugs. Come back often.
Enjoyed video on braided join.
Must remember to keep pad and pencil handy when reading. Know there was more I wanted to comment on.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Happy Halloween if you are celebrating. we've had rain here for a couple days-- good for trees and plants with winter coming. It's been filly here for a week but will be up in the 60s this next week. That's warm fir Minnesota in Nov.

Glad the colonoscopy came out OK. Thanks once again to Sam for recipes; they always make my mouth water. But I'm not missing cooking like I feared I would. 

Went swimming this am and going to see Truth with Robert Redford this afternoon with swimming friend. The


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, that is a lovely picture of Deuce in last week's KTP. Gwen, love the photo of Sydney too. Looks like he's claimed that couch. :wink: :lol: Love that trim for the chair. So pretty. What a talented lady you are.
> 
> Sam, oh no, just read about Hickory and your bottom plate. You love them to pieces, but OH MY! That's an expensive one!
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Daralene!
Hope you have been able to travel! I see you are no longer online.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Omg that is seriously beautiful yarn Bonnie . Think I have just reverted back to a teenager but it's gorgeous and it's a beautiful pattern too
> Well I think I'm drooling more than mishka now


It is Mary Maxim Prism yarn, it's only acrylic but comes in such beautiful colors I bought several colors last winter when it was on sale for $5/ball & there's lots of yardage for a scarf in a ball. I always say I must be part Ukranian ( a local joke as the old Ukranians used to like to paint their houses in bright wild colours)as I love bright colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween! Our weather is rainy, so I have no idea how many Trick or Treaters will be out tonight. I am going to a friends house and pass out candy if anyone shows up!


Hi, Pammie, I was wondering how you've been doing. Did any of the flooding from the big storm affect you?
Have fun with your friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


Lovely photos of some beautiful trees- love your Hallowe'en decorations. Winter seems to be hearkening at your place. How precious to have the poem and letter from the GK's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I kept thinking silicon and knew that wasn't right
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you again Julie that sounds simple enough that even I could make it and I do like shortbread
> Sonja


I like that it is not too sweet- I almost made Melting Moments that I rather crave, but I am trying to conserve my eggs- to eke them out till I can get more on Tuesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is another join that is supposedly even stronger. The braided join:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection&#128563;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I use the magic knot but like Julie said not always pleased with it. I try to do joins at the end of a row/round.


I just HAD to do a join mid round- no real row ends until you get to the yokes on a Guernsey- that is why I will weave it in- but one knot only in my third cone is pretty good going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


That is really nice. Something to treasure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


Gorgeous colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


It looks rather lovely in that variegated yarn, Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to say that no one can get a hunting licence or carry firearms unless they have taken a firearms safety course & to buy guns or ammunition you must have a Firearms Acquisition Certificate, that means you have been checked out by the RCMP & found mentally stable & safe to have them. I had to sign that my DH had never beat me or been a danger on the application.



Bonnie7591 said:


> People cannot carry handguns here, they can only be used certain places (gun ranges, etc)& must be in a locked case to be transported.
> DH only has long guns-rifles & shotguns. He can carry them In a vehicle but they must be unloaded & there are strict laws about how they must be stored( in a locked cabinet or with trigger locks). I'm not up on all the laws. DH & the boys hunt & DH uses the guns around the farm to shoot predators- coyotes & wolves. He also shots at the deer in my garden with the shotgun, but over their heads to scare them away.
> There were talk of even stricter gun laws- the city people mostly are in favour of this but in Western Canada that is very unpopular. All guns did have to be registered but that law has been rescinded, it was crazy expensive to administer & had no affect on crime rates. No one in Canada can have any automatic weapons,& we think that's reasonable as when hunting you don't want a bullet ridden carcass :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Bonnie, I love that pattern and the colours are so vibrant. I haven't done any broomstick lace but may try it now after seeing yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


I am sure it will be just as warm, and that is the most important thing. It looks like the sort of quilting I might tackle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Hallowe'en everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


I think it's lovely Bonnie and any child would love to own it 
Looks nice and cosy too so will keep said lucky child warm 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Happy Hallowe'en everyone!


Happy Halloween to you too Liz 👻🎃👹🎃


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The braided join looks interesting but takes a little longer to do. Might give it a try though. Thanks for the link.


I've never seen that join before, looks like it would hold well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, I love that pattern and the colours are so vibrant. I haven't done any broomstick lace but may try it now after seeing yours.


I will dig up the link to the video when the old IPad is charged, I have it saved on there.

I decided I better look it up just now or I would forget.

http://www.bhookedcrochet.com/2014/01/08/broomstick-lace-infinity-scarf/


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of fall trees Cashmeregrandma. Thanks for sharing this fantastic sight.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Sam,
Thanks for the Home Remedies and I am going to make the
one for Acid Reflux right now. Is it to be taken before or after meals and how many spoons of it?
Yours recipes are pretty good, thanks again.
Regards from NYC,
Grant


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> May I ask a question to whomever wants to answer?: What is you favorite join?
> 
> xo Joanne


If I can join at the end of a row or round, I just let the old yarn hang and add the new by knitting it in, weaving the ends in later. If that's not possible, I use a spit splice if the yarn is wool, the Russian join for thicker yarns that are blends, and occasionally, the magic knot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

New Zealand is in celebration mode having beaten the Wallabies (Australia) for the Rugby World Cup. Sorry Margaret!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand is in celebration mode having beaten the Wallabies (Australia) for the Rugby World Cup. Sorry Margaret!


Congratulations, New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations, New Zealand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news, Joy. It's always a worry until you get confirmation.
> 
> I bought chicken yesterday and planned to make it with dumplings too. It's a dreary day and very cold, the coldest it's been yet. Brrrr.


I made chicken and dumplings just the other day--great for a cold rainy day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me--I've used similar "stand-ins" as well! :thumbup: Your broomstick lace looks fabulous and I love the yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


Bonnie, I almost always bind my quilts that way. It works, so why not?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, loved the photos. Gorgeous tree.

The chili's in the crockpot, the candy's in the bowl, and the decorations are up, so I guess we're ready for Halloween.  Hope everyone's is happy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


Bonnie,, I always do my whole cloth quilts this way for a border. The backing is always cut to allow enough to come back over the top and batting. No one has ever voiced a negative opinion on it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


Cuteness overload


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


Now that's a mouse everyone can love!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Didn't Heidi know that Ayden was playing hooky? I thought he was behaving himself. Such a variety of recipes and all fattening. Love the pecan bars but 2 lbs. of pecans! wow! How can we not put on mega pounds! But lots of good sweets for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for the summaries. They are always so helpful. Off to knit the rest of my glove.


Plus the price of 2lbs of pecans! They cost and arm and a leg here in the states. Love them in recipes, however.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, indeed! Little Harry is the most adorable Mickey Mouse I have ever seen ----- and just look at that smile! He is one happy mouse.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This morning I decided to walk to the shops as I didn't want much . Along the way saw a young woman with twin boys in a buggy , not unusual but when I looked at them they both had dummies/ pacifiers in their mouths still not unusual but they both had moustaches black ones that turned upwards and yes I know the moustaches were fake ones attached to the dummy but I nearly got the giggles thinking they would take the dummy out and the moustaches would be real 😂


Some unexpected sights are such fun, aren't they? It's good to have something make one smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Wow, is that ever gorgeous!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

These photos of the children for Halloween are so precious. Bring tears to my eyes and laughter to brighten my day. Just have to love each and every one of them and the cutest mouse ever.

Thanks to all of you for the lovely comments on the brilliant autumn colors and grandchildren's poem and letter. I will post some photos tomorrow from my trip today in the Finger Lakes. Surprisingly, just a little over an hour from here the trees have lost the brilliant colors and are deep rusty browns and deep golds. Quite beautiful really, a lovely more subtle day for the colors than in my yard. My yard is at peak and the Finger Lakes are past peak but not all on the ground yet. I will have to notice how long the leaves on my tree last. Not sure what day I posted the first picture. A few more really windy days and they will all be gone.

Didn't go to Canada as my aunt's son and his wife were there and I didn't want to invite myself. Will see my aunt another day but wished her Happy Birthday and kept the call short. I did have a party and left a card and present with her when I was last up there. She is 97 today.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. It feels like a long while since I have checked in to the Tea Party, and I have to admit that I have completely lost track of things on the KP board. However, I have been sitting here on this Halloween evening, with a box of sweets all ready for any spooky callers, and the doorbell has not rung once! For some reason, this has made me think of you! Perhaps I am feeling a need to reconnect with the world outside my door?

I am doing fine. As always, it has been a busy week - half term holiday for the grandchildren here - and the family seems to have plenty ways to keep me busy. Today we has our usual Saturday session with the two youngest grandsons, while their parents played hockey (field, not ice!). I was amused to learn that I am called 'outdoor grandma' by the boys, as opposed to their other grandma, who is 'indoor grandma'. The only reason we can think of to explain this is that we have a somewhat larger garden than the other grandparents, although today, we did not once go outside during the time they were with us!

The most exciting news is that my youngest daughter now has a dog! This must be the next best thing to getting one of my own, so I am very happy about it, if a little jealous. The doggie in question is an 18 month-old Labrador cross, called Norman. He has been very well trained, and seems to have a perfect temperament. So far, we have not found any faults with him, so are hoping things continue in this way.

I will try to catch up with recent developments, but, meanwhile, I send my very best wishes to you all.

Chris


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It feels like a long while since I have checked in to the Tea Party, and I have to admit that I have completely lost track of things on the KP board. However, I have been sitting here on this Halloween evening, with a box of sweets all ready for any spooky callers, and the doorbell has not rung once! For some reason, this has made me think of you! Perhaps I am feeling a need to reconnect with the world outside my door?
> 
> I am doing fine. As always, it has been a busy week - half term holiday for the grandchildren here - and the family seems to have plenty ways to keep me busy. Today we has our usual Saturday session with the two youngest grandsons, while their parents played hockey (field, not ice!). I was amused to learn that I am called 'outdoor grandma' by the boys, as opposed to their other grandma, who is 'indoor grandma'. The only reason we can think of to explain this is that we have a somewhat larger garden than the other grandparents, although today, we did not once go outside during the time they were with us!
> 
> ...


Hello Chris it's nice to hear from you again . I've done better than you I've had a knock at the door once . 3 young girls all together . I thought it was Halloween but all I've heard all evening is fireworks going off can still hear them 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This morning I decided to walk to the shops as I didn't want much . Along the way saw a young woman with twin boys in a buggy , not unusual but when I looked at them they both had dummies/ pacifiers in their mouths still not unusual but they both had moustaches black ones that turned upwards and yes I know the moustaches were fake ones attached to the dummy but I nearly got the giggles thinking they would take the dummy out and the moustaches would be real 😂


I think we share the same daft sense of humour! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures and poem/letter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Chris it's nice to hear from you again . I've done better than you I've had a knock at the door once . 3 young girls all together . I thought it was Halloween but all I've heard all evening is fireworks going off can still hear them
> Sonja


Hi, Sonja! Yes, I have been hearing fireworks too, but I think from the sound that must have been in the next village. We don't have very many young children living close by anymore, and we live right down at the bottom of a cul de sac. Most of the neighbours keep their lights turned off on Halloween, so children just don't venture down here! It seems a pity. When I was a child, we didn't celebrate Halloween, but Bonfire Night was one of the big events of the year. This seems now to have been replaced by Halloween, or at least the two events have to a certain extent merged. We had fun on 5th November, and I like to think that children now can form the sort of happy memories that I retain!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


That is seriously gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This designer is making all her patterns for free to us. This link takes you to her KP post and then she gives a link that takes you to her Ravelry page. Lovely designs.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364253-1.html
> Checked them again and they are for children, so if you still have wee ones to knit for, enjoy.


Thank you for posting the link, love the wee little grandpa jumper and the penguin one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


Love the grandkids letters, very sweet. 
You can See the frost in behind the tree, lovely autumn colours. A lot of the leaves are falling as fast as they are changing here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is another join that is supposedly even stronger. The braided join:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

The teal jackolantern is out on the step and the toothbrushes are lined up for any child who comes by to get a "treat". I don't do candy, take care of too many children with rotten dental caries, so can not, in good conscience, hand out candy on Halloween. So far, all but one of the children has been happy with a toothbrush. That one little 4-5 year old, last year, pitched a royal fit on the front step demanding candy, "I didn't come for any old toothbrush. I WANT candy" he screamed. His poor embarrassed mother tried to shush him, and finally came and picked him up and took him away. "That's OK," I told him, " You don't need to take a toothbrush." He didn't get one. It is a bit tricky as Molly seems to think she should greet each caller at the door snuffing them up. Hopefully, I can restrain her this evening.
Have a wonderful Halloween.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.

Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Looks pretty good for just learning and not strange at all. If the candle works that is what matters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My trees turn color after most other trees. Perhaps because I have a lot of large pine trees that may shade them.

Not many trick or treaters. We are normally not here but over with the grandchildren so we can see their costumes. This year the 13 yr. old is giving out candy instead of collecting, his choice, and the others are with friends in other neighborhoods, so we got to stay home and give out candy. We have had about 9, which is more than I expected and they have been so polite. One telling us he liked our wreath and another telling DH to have a nice night. I'm impressed. We waited too late to get our candy, so didn't get what we wanted. Kids seem pleased anyway and quite thankful.

Hope you all have a lovely evening or day or night, depending on where you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, that costume is amazing! She could make them professionally. Wow, I'm impressed.

Bonnie, loved the idea that you used a candle to knit with!!! Atta Girl. Ingenuity reigns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great quilt by the way.

Thanks again for the kind comments and sharing in my joy of Grandparents' Day.

Flyty1n, love it that you give out toothbrushes. Too funny about the little one throwing a fit, but perhaps mom got to tell him why it was a good idea after leaving. ;-) Well, one would hope so. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris, so lovely to hear from you!! Hope you get a few more Trick or Treaters, but I guess at this hour now, it is way too late in your neck of the woods for that wish. Not quite 8pm here but think they are done already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, if you haven't seen this, another free pattern and the lady who posted this did it as a double knit. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367896-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


What a great costume and what a clever daughter you have


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a great designer of costumes you have. It is a wonderful one, very cleverly constructed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, if you haven't seen this, another free pattern and the lady who posted this did it as a double knit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367896-1.html


I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern 
Here is my version
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


Very impressive! It's a lovely piece.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice; love the yarn. Love what you used for a needle; so ingenious of you.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the look of your scrappy quilt Bonnie. I've done a binding that way before too and it held up fine. I am definitely not a quilt purist; like your using the candle for a needle you do what works.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.

Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.

From there, I talked DH into taking me to Simply Socks in Fort Wayne, Indiana, as I had never been there, and we were only 60 miles away. We had been there maybe 30 minutes when I hear a familiar voice say "Look whos here!" It was Rookie Retiree! She and Puplover were in town for the Annie's Attic knit and crochet convention, and had gone shopping! So we spent another hour in Simply Socks, then went to Chrome Diner for lunch. Mmmm! We parted ways after that, and came back "home" to the RV. Tomorrow, I will meet Sam, Pacer, and her sons, for lunch. And yes, Sam, I will get you back on track with your socks.

Now, it is a little bit rainy and windy, DH has a fire going outside, and I am inside an almost warm RV. Almost warm because we turned off the heater so we could use the electric hot water heater. I was a good wife and cooked dinner, so now I have dishes to do, and need a shower for tomorrow, so I don't have to heat the water again in the morning! After I catch up with all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Priceless picture! He is squeezable cute!


KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


He is indeed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is seriously one of the best costumes ever! She is very creative just like her mom.


Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quite impressive.


Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice surprise you all had! Lucky, lucky, lucky for all 3 of you ladies. Have fun tomorrow.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> 
> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Goodness oh my! I never dreamed the Tea Party would be already on, but here it is. You just never know what might show up on Mischief 'Eve. Well, it is only 4:11 pm here, but to me, it is evening. What a nice surprise. We are having more rain here, which we have needed so badly. Had lots last Friday and Saturday and again today. My closet doors, etc., are no longer sticking. Yippee. It's a shock when I give a hearty pull and it's shut! I almost fly to the other side of the room. Sam, my cholesterol rises even higher just reading some of the high fat/sugar recipes. You certainly know how to whet ones appetite. Thanks for all the recipes and to the faithful ladies who always give us a good summary of the Tea Party. It's a good evening for tea and fatty/sugary goodies.


Thanks Sam, Kate, and Darowil, for the start. Sam, you are making me hungry, just like Caren did last night, right after dinner! :-D I did a quick skim thru the recipes, and that was enough for now. I am trying to be quick, as internet is rather iffy tonight.

81Brighteyes, are you anywhere near the flooding in the San Marcos area? We have friends whose son lives in a campground there, who had to quickly pull the trailer out, and had to help someone else who's jacks had gotten stuck in the down position, therefore unable to move until they were unstuck. Same friends were in Livingston for the night, and had planned on going to San Marcos to the same campground today, but have stayed at least one more day in Livingston. Prayers for all who are in the flooding area. Hope you are on high ground.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great costume and what a clever daughter you have


Ditto. (re: Sorlenna's daughter's creation)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tami, lovely to see Rookie and Dawn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Happy Birthday to all! My DB and his granddaughter shared a birthday yesterday, the 30th. And I have a cousin who's bday is today. DH's father was born November 4, 1913. Must have been a good year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just listening to the news. Another plane crash. Russians who were vacationing at the Red Sea. Seems all have been lost. There isn't any good news.


Sad to hear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


Thank you for the photos, and what a precious poem! And your DGD is sweet as can be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A little more from my morning. It was really crisp and frost covering the ground, competing with the sun which was quickly trying to get rid of the evidence that Jack Frost had been here.


The trees are gorgeous! We haven't had that brilliant color here this year. Some pretty colors, but more drab. The frost really sets off the color in the trees!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, another busy day - lots of errands and Bob gets to drive me around because that darn bubble still isn't gone, although it's getting smaller. I think I could drive, but not taking any chances.
> 
> Gotta get a small bag of candy - the only trick or treaters I'll get are Lili, Katie and one of Katie's friends - they always go out together. Then I'll shut off the porch light and turn the inside lights down. We used to get a lot of kids, but very few now. Most parents take their children to the local mall - the stores give out candy and it's all indoors, so no bulky snowsuits or jackets - much easier for kids and parents.
> 
> Well, we're off! Hugs, Paula


I am glad to hear the bubble in your eye is getting smaller. Enjoy the kids. We never get any kids, so I don't buy much, mostly for us! I will only see the grands in photos, as the trick or treat times are the same both places, and we aren't home tonight anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This morning I decided to walk to the shops as I didn't want much . Along the way saw a young woman with twin boys in a buggy , not unusual but when I looked at them they both had dummies/ pacifiers in their mouths still not unusual but they both had moustaches black ones that turned upwards and yes I know the moustaches were fake ones attached to the dummy but I nearly got the giggles thinking they would take the dummy out and the moustaches would be real 😂


 :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I called in at friends place yesterday and we made these apple pie roll ups by The One Pot Chef. OMG soooo easy... we did some with white sliced bread and some with raisin bread.... I must say the raisin bread was the winner.

===============
INGREDIENT LIST:
===============

10 Slices of Sandwich Bread
400g Can of Pie Apples (Apple Pie Filling)
50g of Butter (melted)
1/2 Cup of White Sugar
1 Teaspoon of Ground Cinnamon

Preparation Time: About 10 minutes
Cooking Time: About 15 minutes

MAKES 10 ROLLS

Melt butter and put in a small bowl. Mix the sugar and cinnamon together in a small bowl.
Cut the crusts of the bread.
Place small amount of apple along the bread and roll up. Dip in butter then sugar mixture. Place on baking tray and bake for 10-15 mins at 180c. YUMMO

Here is the link to his Utube videos. He has lots of easy recipes...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just listening to the news. Another plane crash. Russians who were vacationing at the Red Sea. Seems all have been lost. There isn't any good news.


I saw that on our News. There seems to be some speculation that it could have been shot down! I surely hope not. :-(


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> Thanks so much, Sam, for the terrific recipes this time. I saved the majority of them. They sound like great fall recipes...of course I'm hoping for a chilly winter down here, you know, like when the temperature dips below 70. LOL!
> 
> Happy Halloween to everyone!


Capril18, welcome! I don't think I have seen you here before, and I hope you will visit often. Sam always has lots of good recipes for us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

How cool to have a surprise miniKAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Rolled dumplings are essentially drop dumplings but the batter/dough is stiffer and rolled out similar to homemade egg needles. They are thicker, of course, than egg noodles but the rolling, drying briefly and then dropping into the simmering broth is pretty much the same. The base is chicken soup with mixed veg of your choice and seasoning to personal taste. Paula uses onions, celery, carrots, and potatoes as well as corn, peas, green beans--whatever is on hand. The dry flour (from rolling and clinging to the dumplings) helps to thicken the soul liquid until it is nearly of a gravy consistency. We serve in bowls rather than on plates and use spoons instead of forks. Chicken is shredded or cut small enough to avoid needing a knife to get suitably-sized pieces.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds sooooo good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


That is so pretty! It is not how I remember broomstick lace. Of course, it has been many many years since I have seen it, and I do have a faulty memory!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PAULA, glAd bubble lessening.
Sorienna, that costume is grand.
Love baby Mickey mouse.
Bonnie, love broomstick lace and quilt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween! Our weather is rainy, so I have no idea how many Trick or Treaters will be out tonight. I am going to a friends house and pass out candy if anyone shows up!


Hi Pam! We have been missing you. Hope you are staying on high ground. I really need to find a Texas map and try to get my mind around where everyone I know is located on the map. I just can't place everyone. Have fun with the little ones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


I think that someone will absolutely love that quilt! I have seen many quilts with the backing brought around to the front for binding.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


What precious memories and treasures for you to keep. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grant said:


> Sam,
> Thanks for the Home Remedies and I am going to make the
> one for Acid Reflux right now. Is it to be taken before or after meals and how many spoons of it?
> Yours recipes are pretty good, thanks again.
> ...


Hello Grant, and welcome. I don't think I have seen you here before. Please join us often. Sam always has great recipes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


Harry makes a cute Mickey Mouse!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It feels like a long while since I have checked in to the Tea Party, and I have to admit that I have completely lost track of things on the KP board. However, I have been sitting here on this Halloween evening, with a box of sweets all ready for any spooky callers, and the doorbell has not rung once! For some reason, this has made me think of you! Perhaps I am feeling a need to reconnect with the world outside my door?
> 
> I am doing fine. As always, it has been a busy week - half term holiday for the grandchildren here - and the family seems to have plenty ways to keep me busy. Today we has our usual Saturday session with the two youngest grandsons, while their parents played hockey (field, not ice!). I was amused to learn that I am called 'outdoor grandma' by the boys, as opposed to their other grandma, who is 'indoor grandma'. The only reason we can think of to explain this is that we have a somewhat larger garden than the other grandparents, although today, we did not once go outside during the time they were with us!
> 
> ...


Hello Chris. So nice to see you here again! Children say some of the cutest things!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think we share the same daft sense of humour! :thumbup:


I think I resemble that remark! :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


I love it! She did a great job on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


I love yours. Her's is very pretty, also. Not something I would want to tackle. I have done one double knit beanie, and that was enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a nice surprise you all had! Lucky, lucky, lucky for all 3 of you ladies. Have fun tomorrow.


 :thumbup: I think we were very lucky!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tami, lovely to see Rookie and Dawn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> How cool to have a surprise miniKAP.


 :-D We thought so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 14, and I am all caught up. Time to go surf on face book. I will probably check back before I go to bed, but if I don't, everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


It is fabulous!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is so pretty! It is not how I remember broomstick lace. Of course, it has been many many years since I have seen it, and I do have a faulty memory!


I first learned how to do it with crochet and didn't realize for a long time that it was also something one could do with knitting!

I will pass along all the compliments to DD. I really am proud of all she creates. :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I first learned how to do it with crochet and didn't realize for a long time that it was also something one could do with knitting!
> 
> I will pass along all the compliments to DD. I really am proud of all she creates. :mrgreen:


Perhaps that is why it doesn't look like I remember. I didn't know you could knit it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I called in at friends place yesterday and we made these apple pie roll ups by The One Pot Chef. OMG soooo easy... we did some with white sliced bread and some with raisin bread.... I must say the raisin bread was the winner.
> 
> ===============
> INGREDIENT LIST:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


Nice hat!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, the apple pie rolls sound good, I have made similar ones with tortillas

Tami, great hat. Its great you ran into Rookie & Dawn & got to have a visit.

Chris good t hear from you & that you are doing well.

Marlark Marj, sorry to hear you are not doing well but it's good church members are helping & visiting you so you aren't alone.

Sam, I thought Ayden & Heidi got a scare from the truant officer last year so there would be no more staying home. Is he being bullied at school or just not interested? I would think he would want to be with hs friends.

We had a great supper & visit with friends, 4 couples total. One couple have just returned from a family wedding in California, they brought me back a huge pottery flower pot, I share my garden all summer so they decided I needed this beautiful pot. It's a very pretty terra cotta color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have bookmarked it just in case I was to get VERY brave one of these days.


You don't have to be brave, it's actually quite easy after the first couple of rows, just a little always at first


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely keepsakes daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Some photos from my morning and Grandparent's Day. The trees were surrounded by frost which doesn't show much, but sure was beautiful.
> 
> DGS wrote a poem that he read for Grandparent's Day that I just loved. It is memories of our trips and times at our house together. I really didn't know he remembered all these things. Worth more than money. DGD wrote her feelings out and just so precious. Good thing there weren't any buttons on my blouse. Had to play a computer Science game with DGS. My oh my, would have done better if I'd known there was a left side and a right side and the right side didn't move the cursor. LOL Another learning experience. Well, one of my mottos is NEVER stop learning and guess what, I'm still learning.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

It is Sat night here and I spent the whole day sitting and doing a puzzle on the jigsaw.com It was a water pic so very difficult and I cut it to 300 pieces. I joined the tea party to see everyones comments re: Halloween. I do not celebrate as it conflicts with t he tenets of my religion due to the demonic elements. JWs reject any such involvements. Many
cannot understand the evergrowing reference to demonic in many of today's entertainments, but we do not. The recipes are great Sam. I always want something like these late in the evening and somehow never stock up on them when I shop.
I love pecans. I will try these bars when I can. I cook very simply due to my difficulty with standing. I tripped last week and fell right on my face, but did not injure much
although I had a very difficult time getting myself up again. As the weather is getting increasingly cool at night
my pain level has also increased. I can do very little any 
more in the way of work and have been blessed with the assistance of two people who have come to assist me with the
major housekeeping-a gift from Jehovah! It's amazing how just when I almost give up He brings someone to assist me.
My appetite has been very poor lately and I have to be careful to eat enough a new problem for me. I have been
knitting a lot of dish and face clothes for myself and my two helpers who also like them. Funny I found them a foolish endeaver and a waste of valuable time in the past.
Now they pass the lonely hours away. I haven't been getting out much. I barely make it to my meetings every Sun. I have been more diligent in getting there this year though and I really enjoy the camradere and fellowship when I can make it. One of the witnesses comes every Weds for a bible study time. I look forward to that as the evening
meetings are just too difficult for me with myy weird sleep schedule. So long for now Glad to hear all the news. Thanks for the recipes,Sam. Also to the summary angels. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you to join us capri18 - i do like you avatar - is that your hand holding the owl - wonder how you got him to sit so still for you to put the hat on him. we will be here all week as you know so do plan on dropping by as often as you can - we would love to see you - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Capri18 said:


> Thanks so much, Sam, for the terrific recipes this time. I saved the majority of them. They sound like great fall recipes...of course I'm hoping for a chilly winter down here, you know, like when the temperature dips below 70. LOL!
> 
> Happy Halloween to everyone!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I can't believe you made that beautiful blanket when you first learned to knit. What a huge project to tackle, it would take me a 100 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and sonja - what are we going to do with you two - this looks pretty darn perfect to me - i think you two could knit anything you put your minds to. love the colors. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't eat too much. lol --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween! Our weather is rainy, so I have no idea how many Trick or Treaters will be out tonight. I am going to a friends house and pass out candy if anyone shows up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - heidi does that sometimes with her baby blankets she makes. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey grant - thanks for stopping by. hope you come back again real soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. what are you knitting now? --- sam --- it would be nice to have another man here once in a while lol



Grant said:


> Sam,
> Thanks for the Home Remedies and I am going to make the
> one for Acid Reflux right now. Is it to be taken before or after meals and how many spoons of it?
> Yours recipes are pretty good, thanks again.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is precious cute kate --- sam



KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will dig up the link to the video when the old IPad is charged, I have it saved on there.
> 
> I decided I better look it up just now or I would forget.
> 
> http://www.bhookedcrochet.com/2014/01/08/broomstick-lace-infinity-scarf/


 :thumbup: I have bookmarked it just in case I was to get VERY brave one of these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just amazed that you can remember them all - heather's birthday was the 27th - and i forgot it. ---- sam



Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand is in celebration mode having beaten the Wallabies (Australia) for the Rugby World Cup. Sorry Margaret!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to head it off from the start - hope you feel better tomorrow. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for another new week Sam and ladies. Sorry to hear that Ayden played hooky again.
> 
> Happy Halloween to those who celebrate.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you jonibee - what has been happening in maine lately? --- sam



jonibee said:


> We here in MA celebrate it today Oct.31st..the little ones (and big ones) will be out tonight looking for treats. We get alot around here 70+ trick or treaters...I enjoyed your post Sam..It's that season for aches and pains..Hope your feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so good to hear from you kathleendoris - life does get in the way sometimes but it is always good to reconnect with old friends. hope to see you again real soon. love the "outdoor grandma" - i have an idea i am the "grumpy" grandpa to mine. will you get to see norman very often? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It feels like a long while since I have checked in to the Tea Party, and I have to admit that I have completely lost track of things on the KP board. However, I have been sitting here on this Halloween evening, with a box of sweets all ready for any spooky callers, and the doorbell has not rung once! For some reason, this has made me think of you! Perhaps I am feeling a need to reconnect with the world outside my door?
> 
> I am doing fine. As always, it has been a busy week - half term holiday for the grandchildren here - and the family seems to have plenty ways to keep me busy. Today we has our usual Saturday session with the two youngest grandsons, while their parents played hockey (field, not ice!). I was amused to learn that I am called 'outdoor grandma' by the boys, as opposed to their other grandma, who is 'indoor grandma'. The only reason we can think of to explain this is that we have a somewhat larger garden than the other grandparents, although today, we did not once go outside during the time they were with us!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a dentist in napoleon (just east of here 15 miles) that buys back halloween candy for $1.00/pound up to ten pounds. he then sends it overseas to the soldiers - sent close to 150 pounds last year. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> The teal jackolantern is out on the step and the toothbrushes are lined up for any child who comes by to get a "treat". I don't do candy, take care of too many children with rotten dental caries, so can not, in good conscience, hand out candy on Halloween. So far, all but one of the children has been happy with a toothbrush. That one little 4-5 year old, last year, pitched a royal fit on the front step demanding candy, "I didn't come for any old toothbrush. I WANT candy" he screamed. His poor embarrassed mother tried to shush him, and finally came and picked him up and took him away. "That's OK," I told him, " You don't need to take a toothbrush." He didn't get one. It is a bit tricky as Molly seems to think she should greet each caller at the door snuffing them up. Hopefully, I can restrain her this evening.
> Have a wonderful Halloween.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

windbeam - what a great avatar - i really like it - and welcome to our tea table - so glad you decided to join us - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so please - don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you real soon. what do you have on the needles? --- sam



Windbeam said:


> Sam, thanks for all the hard work. Lot of great recipes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is mega cute. is this the daugher that drew sorlenna? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


He sure is! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


OMG, he's so cute! & that costumes great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just the reason i don't watch very much news. you would think they could have a couple of good news items along with the rest. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just listening to the news. Another plane crash. Russians who were vacationing at the Red Sea. Seems all have been lost. There isn't any good news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


That is really cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for posting the link, love the wee little grandpa jumper and the penguin one.


That's the same 2 I downloaded


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


Wow, that's great, what alot of work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kathleendoris, so lovely to hear from you!! Hope you get a few more Trick or Treaters, but I guess at this hour now, it is way too late in your neck of the woods for that wish. Not quite 8pm here but think they are done already.


Welcome back Kathleendoris.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, if you haven't seen this, another free pattern and the lady who posted this did it as a double knit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367896-1.html


That's beautiful. Sonja, is it the same as the one you made?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Very impressive! It's a lovely piece.


RE Sonja... it sure is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - is there no end to your talent. this is perfectly beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love that shop - kathy and i were there once - would like to go back. -- sam --- lucky you to have lunch with our illinois bunch.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> 
> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those do look good. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I called in at friends place yesterday and we made these apple pie roll ups by The One Pot Chef. OMG soooo easy... we did some with white sliced bread and some with raisin bread.... I must say the raisin bread was the winner.
> 
> ===============
> INGREDIENT LIST:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marge - so glad you weren't hurt when you fell. that is good that you have found some help with the hosuework. --- sam



marlark said:


> It is Sat night here and I spent the whole day sitting and doing a puzzle on the jigsaw.com It was a water pic so very difficult and I cut it to 300 pieces. I joined the tea party to see everyones comments re: Halloween. I do not celebrate as it conflicts with t he tenets of my religion due to the demonic elements. JWs reject any such involvements. Many
> cannot understand the evergrowing reference to demonic in many of today's entertainments, but we do not. The recipes are great Sam. I always want something like these late in the evening and somehow never stock up on them when I shop.
> I love pecans. I will try these bars when I can. I cook very simply due to my difficulty with standing. I tripped last week and fell right on my face, but did not injure much
> although I had a very difficult time getting myself up again. As the weather is getting increasingly cool at night
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did it get so late so quickly? --- sam


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Halloween!! Our trick or treat night was Thursday, and we had all of five kids. It has been that way for several years now. When my kids were small my DH (he was an EMT) would help out with the firemen patrolling the streets in the borough, so I would pack up my treats in a plastic Jack O Lantern and pass them out as I took my own kids door to door. It was fun time. Tonight I went to my sister's house for her annual trick or treat bonanza! Their neighborhood gets over 200 kids! Many are people who grew up in that community and now bring their own kids and even grandkids back for Halloween. It is like a neighborhood block party with everyone sitting out in their yards or on their porch passing out candy. I'm sure there are a lot of kids they don't know, but no one seems to mind. Afterwards we had ham barbecue, cheesy potatoes, cider and pumpkin pie! My sister is eighty years old but still wants to do this every year. We always have fun at her house!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how did it get so late so quickly? --- sam


I was just wondering why you were still up? Is is after 2am there Sam?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Edit...I guess it's already November 1st, not Halloween now, lol. So our fun party was last night!!. Now it's time to turn the clocks back and go to sleep.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, a happy time.


We have so many family birthdays in Dec. and Jan. it really gets a little crazy.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news, Joy. It's always a worry until you get confirmation
> 
> I agree, the best news


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to thank Sam for the recipes this week. I copied quite a few of them . Can feel the pounds piling on now....LOL


Yes thank you Sam and I can feel those pounds too Gwen. Keep telling myself I have to do something about them😓


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


I think that is a wonderful quilt and sure will keep some little one toasty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


That picture should be entered in a contest. Love the blanket behind him too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


What a fantastic costume. Very talented DD.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


This is what you did when you were learning to knit??? Fantastic.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello Chris. So nice to see you here again! Children say some of the cutest things!


I don't think you can go wrong with a lab cross.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


I really like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marikay - what part of pennsylvania is freedom? i spent the majority of my growing up years in southwestern pa - meyersdale and windber - both in the johnstown area. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Happy Halloween!! Our trick or treat night was Thursday, and we had all of five kids. It has been that way for several years now. When my kids were small my DH (he was an EMT) would help out with the firemen patrolling the streets in the borough, so I would pack up my treats in a plastic Jack O Lantern and pass them out as I took my own kids door to door. It was fun time. Tonight I went to my sister's house for her annual trick or treat bonanza! Their neighborhood gets over 200 kids! Many are people who grew up in that community and now bring their own kids and even grandkids back for Halloween. It is like a neighborhood block party with everyone sitting out in their yards or on their porch passing out candy. I'm sure there are a lot of kids they don't know, but no one seems to mind. Afterwards we had ham barbecue, cheesy potatoes, cider and pumpkin pie! My sister is eighty years old but still wants to do this every year. We always have fun at her house!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a little after three. - we gained an hour tonight - my clock still ready after four. i should be going to bed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I was just wondering why you were still up? Is is after 2am there Sam?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

A busy Hallowe'en for us. Nine trick or treaters and 3 DGD's&#128521;
I am being silly of course but it was a record. Someone mentioned how polite the kids were and I found the same thing tonight. All said Happy Hallowe'en and thank you.
One little dog had to go in his kennel. He hated the fireworks too. The other one didn't flinch.

Sad days for pet news. One daughter had to have their little dog put down. She was 17 so sure did well. Our son and dil just found out their 10 year old beagle has cancer. She is having more tests and an ultrasound on Wed. to see if the cancer has spread.

Off to dinner tomorrow night for DGD's 14 birthday. 

Hope everyone is getting over their cold and flu bugs and hugs to all.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have to share something I read. I don't think it was on here. My dil was glad I could see the humour in it.

Dear Mother In Law,

You don't have to tell me how to raise my kids because I have one of yours and he needs a lot of improvement&#128518;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a lab cross.


apart from the shedding of their coat, Ringo (Corgi) is a lot smaller, but creates masses of fluff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> A busy Hallowe'en for us. Nine trick or treaters and 3 DGD's😉
> I am being silly of course but it was a record. Someone mentioned how polite the kids were and I found the same thing tonight. All said Happy Hallowe'en and thank you.
> One little dog had to go in his kennel. He hated the fireworks too. The other one didn't flinch.
> 
> ...


17 is a very good age, but a sad time, none the less.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the same 2 I downloaded


I think I ready have enough grey to make the grandpa one, I will have to wait until I unpack it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a lab cross.


I didn't know what a cross lab was. Thought a lab mixed with another breed. I looked it up and it seems it is a lab mixed with a golden retriever, so a specific mix. Is that right?

We had a black lab and such a sweet personality even if he did eat a chair. LOL Golden retrievers are great too, so would be a lovely mix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> A busy Hallowe'en for us. Nine trick or treaters and 3 DGD's😉
> I am being silly of course but it was a record. Someone mentioned how polite the kids were and I found the same thing tonight. All said Happy Hallowe'en and thank you.
> One little dog had to go in his kennel. He hated the fireworks too. The other one didn't flinch.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the sad pet news. So hard to lose them when they give unconditional love to us. A very true bond.

In contrast, that is too funny about the MIL joke. I'm sure my DIL would LOVE that. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know what a cross lab was. Thought a lab mixed with another breed. I looked it up and it seems it is a lab mixed with a golden retriever, so a specific mix. Is that right?
> 
> We had a black lab and such a sweet personality even if he did eat a chair. LOL Golden retrievers are great too, so would be a lovely mix.


Your first guess was right. Norman is a yellow Labrador, but not pure bred. We don't know what else went into the mix, but we are thinking that there may be some lurcher in there somewhere - he has a very slender build for a lab! He is a lot less greedy than the average Labrador, but even so, he did steal 2 cupcakes from my grandson on his very first day with them! Fewer cakes will not do Ben any harm at all, but he has quickly learned not to leave them within Norman's reach!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Your first guess was right. Norman is a yellow Labrador, but not pure bred. We don't know what else went into the mix, but we are thinking that there may be some lurcher in there somewhere - he has a very slender build for a lab! He is a lot less greedy than the average Labrador, but even so, he did steal 2 cupcakes from my grandson on his very first day with them! Fewer cakes will not do Ben any harm at all, but he has quickly learned not to leave them within Norman's reach!


Too funny about the cupcakes. My black lab had Irish Setter in him. He was quite active. Looked black but much thinner than the purebred black labs I have seen. He sure had a lot of personality AND he would eat anything....rotting carcasses in the woods, buried 1000 yr. old eggs, just kidding about the 1000 yr. eggs....but he would have if they'd been there. After Christmas his leaving sparkled with tinsel. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: And of course the chair that was demolished.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see in a post that our Sonja made the quilt that I posted a link to. Can't find her picture on here, but I think she posted her version here. In case you missed the picture, I'm searching and don't see it, here is a link to hers.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269898-1.html

(I just found Swedenme's post on page 12. LOL) Oh well, perhaps this will keep you from searching if you are starting from the end like I was.

So Beautiful!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And I love the pillow you did too. I think your knitting is so lovely and from what I see, you are becoming quite the designer too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will dig up the link to the video when the old IPad is charged, I have it saved on there.
> 
> I decided I better look it up just now or I would forget.
> 
> http://www.bhookedcrochet.com/2014/01/08/broomstick-lace-infinity-scarf/


Thanks, Bonnie, I've saved the link. Just have to get the needles and that beautiful yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> 
> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> ...


You couldn't have planned it better. What a fabulous surprise and great time. Thank you for sharing in photo. You all three look so happy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Give Sam and Pacer hugs for me and have more fun. Well, how could you not!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


Yes, he is and looks so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


Excellent costume


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful. Sonja, is it the same as the one you made?


Yes it is Bonnie . It's a lovely Afghan and a very simple pattern , repetitive so you soon get to the stage were you don't need the pattern 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sonja... it sure is!


Thank you Cathy and Sorlenna


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


Very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you made that beautiful blanket when you first learned to knit. What a huge project to tackle, it would take me a 100 years.


It's made in strips so you don't have lots of stitches on the needles 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - is there no end to your talent. this is perfectly beautiful. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> .
> 
> From there, I talked DH into taking me to Simply Socks in Fort Wayne, Indiana, as I had never been there, and we were only 60 miles away. We had been there maybe 30 minutes when I hear a familiar voice say "Look whos here!" It was Rookie Retiree! She and Puplover were in town for the Annie's Attic knit and crochet convention, and had gone shopping! So we spent another hour in Simply Socks, then went to Chrome Diner for lunch. Mmmm! We parted ways after that, and came back "home" to the RV. Tomorrow, I will meet Sam, Pacer, and her sons, for lunch. And yes, Sam, I will get you back on track with your socks.
> ...


What a nice surprise. Lovely picture of the three of you. Hope you have a great lunch with Sam, Pacer and sons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> This is what you did when you were learning to knit??? Fantastic.


Thank you Marilynn . This kind of knitting is my favourite kind . There is a blue snowman / snowflake afghan I would love to . One day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What a nice surprise. Lovely picture of the three of you. Hope you have a great lunch with Sam, Pacer and sons.


Great picture and sounds like you all had a great time . 
Hope you have a lovely time today as well


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


Very nice hat. I must get back to knitting hats. I'll have to check with the local organizations to see if anyone wants these to hand out. I used to make them for the cancer clinic in Toronto.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Have to share something I read. I don't think it was on here. My dil was glad I could see the humour in it.
> 
> Dear Mother In Law,
> 
> You don't have to tell me how to raise my kids because I have one of yours and he needs a lot of improvement😆


I've seen that . I've got one that's behaving like a child having a tantrum at the moment . I'm just ignoring him till he stops spitting his dummy out ( that didn't go down well when I told him 😄) 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> A busy Hallowe'en for us. Nine trick or treaters and 3 DGD's😉
> I am being silly of course but it was a record. Someone mentioned how polite the kids were and I found the same thing tonight. All said Happy Hallowe'en and thank you.
> One little dog had to go in his kennel. He hated the fireworks too. The other one didn't flinch.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the sad news about your daughter's and son's pets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have to share something I read. I don't think it was on here. My dil was glad I could see the humour in it.
> 
> Dear Mother In Law,
> 
> You don't have to tell me how to raise my kids because I have one of yours and he needs a lot of improvement😆


That's a good one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see in a post that our Sonja made the quilt that I posted a link to. Can't find her picture on here, but I think she posted her version here. In case you missed the picture, I'm searching and don't see it, here is a link to hers.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269898-1.html
> 
> (I just found Swedenme's post on page 12. LOL) Oh well, perhaps this will keep you from searching if you are starting from the end like I was.
> ...


Thank you Daralene I've started another one of those pillows with a different design making it for my middle sons girlfriend 
Don't know about becoming a designer though 
Must admit I have just had fun knitting a tux bib that I saw a picture of . It's not perfect but for a first try it was fun 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


At least your route is beautiful!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


Perhaps your dog is a keen birdwatcher! Incidentally, Sonja, it occurred to me later that maybe the fireworks we were both hearing last night were probably related to Diwali rather than to Halloween. I am pretty sure that was the case here, anyway.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> apart from the shedding of their coat, Ringo (Corgi) is a lot smaller, but creates masses of fluff.


Our neighbours have a 'labradoodle', a cross between a Labrador and a poodle! Apparently, they don't shed. Norman, being a light colour, is not too much of a problem with furnishings, but makes a huge mess on black trousers and other clothing. When we had a black lab, it was the other way round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Our neighbours have a 'labradoodle', a cross between a Labrador and a poodle! Apparently, they don't shed. Norman, being a light colour, is not too much of a problem with furnishings, but makes a huge mess on black trousers and other clothing. When we had a black lab, it was the other way round.


I understand that it depends how close the cross has thrown to which parent, some do some don't, and of course being a cross breed this is unpredictable!
Good to have you back with us, Chris!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is a dentist in napoleon (just east of here 15 miles) that buys back halloween candy for $1.00/pound up to ten pounds. he then sends it overseas to the soldiers - sent close to 150 pounds last year. --- sam


I heard on the radio, a dentist in Lloydminster wanted kids to turn in their candy, for each pound they get their name in one time for a draw for an IPad.
It didn't say what was happening to the candy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds like a very fun way to celebrate Halloween, fun for both kids & adults & lots of visiting.



Marikayknits said:


> Happy Halloween!! Our trick or treat night was Thursday, and we had all of five kids. It has been that way for several years now. When my kids were small my DH (he was an EMT) would help out with the firemen patrolling the streets in the borough, so I would pack up my treats in a plastic Jack O Lantern and pass them out as I took my own kids door to door. It was fun time. Tonight I went to my sister's house for her annual trick or treat bonanza! Their neighborhood gets over 200 kids! Many are people who grew up in that community and now bring their own kids and even grandkids back for Halloween. It is like a neighborhood block party with everyone sitting out in their yards or on their porch passing out candy. I'm sure there are a lot of kids they don't know, but no one seems to mind. Afterwards we had ham barbecue, cheesy potatoes, cider and pumpkin pie! My sister is eighty years old but still wants to do this every year. We always have fun at her house!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have to share something I read. I don't think it was on here. My dil was glad I could see the humour in it.
> 
> Dear Mother In Law,
> 
> You don't have to tell me how to raise my kids because I have one of yours and he needs a lot of improvement😆


 :thumbup: I've read that before


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice hat. I like the way the stitches seem to lean around. Really cute.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know what a cross lab was. Thought a lab mixed with another breed. I looked it up and it seems it is a lab mixed with a golden retriever, so a specific mix. Is that right?
> 
> We had a black lab and such a sweet personality even if he did eat a chair. LOL Golden retrievers are great too, so would be a lovely mix.


We've had a black lab & then a chocolate lab, both were nice dogs but the chocolate had much more personality, she was so happy to have someone talk or play with her it was like she was smiling. The first one chewed tons of stuff, the handle grips & seat from DS bike, ball glove, paddling pool, shoes, etec. The second time around we learned & gave her some old shoes so we didn't lose anything good. DS is picking up a chocolate lab puppy, I think this next week when he's home, which will spend his time away with us. I hope it has a good personality. It comes from good stock so hopefully that means something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Bonnie. I still wouldn't tackle it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you made that beautiful blanket when you first learned to knit. What a huge project to tackle, it would take me a 100 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We've had a black lab & then a chocolate lab, both were nice dogs but the chocolate had much more personality, she was so happy to have someone talk or play with her it was like she was smiling. The first one chewed tons of stuff, the handle grips & seat from DS bike, ball glove, paddling pool, shoes, etec. The second time around we learned & gave her some old shoes so we didn't lose anything good. DS is picking up a chocolate lab puppy, I think this next week when he's home, which will spend his time away with us. I hope it has a good personality. It comes from good stock so hopefully that means something.


So much depends on the individual puppy! Although I am sure the way it is handled can bring out personality.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice hat. I must get back to knitting hats. I'll have to check with the local organizations to see if anyone wants these to hand out. I used to make them for the cancer clinic in Toronto.


I took hats & mitts to our school Friday, they were very happy to get them. I asked if all I made last year were used & was told" they sure were" You could ask a school in your area


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And my lab has chow in her. She is a wonderful pet. She is the one with cancer. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Too funny about the cupcakes. My black lab had Irish Setter in him. He was quite active. Looked black but much thinner than the purebred black labs I have seen. He sure had a lot of personality AND he would eat anything....rotting carcasses in the woods, buried 1000 yr. old eggs, just kidding about the 1000 yr. eggs....but he would have if they'd been there. After Christmas his leaving sparkled with tinsel. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: And of course the chair that was demolished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen that . I've got one that's behaving like a child having a tantrum at the moment . I'm just ignoring him till he stops spitting his dummy out ( that didn't go down well when I told him 😄)
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Our neighbours have a 'labradoodle', a cross between a Labrador and a poodle! Apparently, they don't shed. Norman, being a light colour, is not too much of a problem with furnishings, but makes a huge mess on black trousers and other clothing. When we had a black lab, it was the other way round.


My son & family have a yellow lab thst they keep in the house. She's terrible to shed, every time I go there I come home with " fur socks" :roll: 
I heard a comedian on TV the other night say that people need to quit making up cute names for cross bred dogs like cockapoo & labaradoodle & call them what they are, mutts :lol: :lol: What a smart a--


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


Looks like the sort of nap that my Ringo likes to take- especially when he can rest his head on my pillows!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise (Nicho) and her DH are about 1/2 an hour from here. I have a sour cream pound cake in the oven. Weather is wet so don't know if we will get much sight seeing in but sure will chat a lot.
Making the Slow Cooker Cranberry Chicken for dinner....thanks for having posted it Sam. Will give her hugs from all you folks. 
TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And my lab has chow in her. She is a wonderful pet. She is the one with cancer.


Chow are the large fluffy dogs, aren't they?
DH cousin had a large fluffy dog & I thought that's what it was called, they rescued it & I think it was abused beyond rescuing, couldn't be around anyone but them or seemed to be having a nervous breakdown. So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice hat!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

marlark said:


> It is Sat night here and I spent the whole day sitting and doing a puzzle on the jigsaw.com It was a water pic so very difficult and I cut it to 300 pieces. I joined the tea party to see everyones comments re: Halloween. I do not celebrate as it conflicts with t he tenets of my religion due to the demonic elements. JWs reject any such involvements. Many
> cannot understand the evergrowing reference to demonic in many of today's entertainments, but we do not. The recipes are great Sam. I always want something like these late in the evening and somehow never stock up on them when I shop.
> I love pecans. I will try these bars when I can. I cook very simply due to my difficulty with standing. I tripped last week and fell right on my face, but did not injure much
> although I had a very difficult time getting myself up again. As the weather is getting increasingly cool at night
> ...


It's nice to see you Marge. I am sorry to hear you have fallen. I am glad you have some help coming in. And to have Bible study brought to you is so very thoughtful! Our Lord does take good care of His faithful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, the apple pie rolls sound good, I have made similar ones with tortillas
> 
> Tami, great hat. Its great you ran into Rookie & Dawn & got to have a visit.
> 
> ...


I think you have some thoughtful friends!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear, I've forgotten who, was it Tami with the lovely beanie?
Arthur has come for visit and I am hurting and stiff. Fortunately we set clocks back so I have an extra hour to work the kinks out before my meeting at 9 a.m.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I really like that.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You couldn't have planned it better. What a fabulous surprise and great time. Thank you for sharing in photo. You all three look so happy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Give Sam and Pacer hugs for me and have more fun. Well, how could you not!


I will be sure to pass on all hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


Mishka is gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice hat. I like the way the stitches seem to lean around. Really cute.


Thank you. It was easy as long as I paid attention to what the pattern read, instead of what I "thought" it read! Started another last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


Sydney makes me want to snuggle in with him!

I am caught up. Time to get ready to go to Sam's. Hope he is up, as I see he is not online! The sun is shining and it is windy. A beautiful day to meet with great friends! See you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least your route is beautiful!


Just been out with her again and had to wear sunglasses as it was just at that height in the sky were it hits you right in the eyes . A beautiful warm sunny day for November 1st 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Perhaps your dog is a keen birdwatcher! Incidentally, Sonja, it occurred to me later that maybe the fireworks we were both hearing last night were probably related to Diwali rather than to Halloween. I am pretty sure that was the case here, anyway.


I think you are right Chris forgot all about that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


She's such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


Outside under duress , she would swap places with Sydney in a minute . I think I would too . Although she does like to go and lay under a bush in the garden when it rains or she used to I think she likes her home comforts to much now .will have to see what she does when it snows


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about the little dogs - heaing energy zooming to surround the little beagle with healing goodness. -- sam



mags7 said:


> A busy Hallowe'en for us. Nine trick or treaters and 3 DGD's😉
> I am being silly of course but it was a record. Someone mentioned how polite the kids were and I found the same thing tonight. All said Happy Hallowe'en and thank you.
> One little dog had to go in his kennel. He hated the fireworks too. The other one didn't flinch.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took hats & mitts to our school Friday, they were very happy to get them. I asked if all I made last year were used & was told" they sure were" You could ask a school in your area


I know my SIL donates to the local school and there are so many here that it's probably a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


Is Sydney on the new sofa?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Denise (Nicho) and her DH are about 1/2 an hour from here. I have a sour cream pound cake in the oven. Weather is wet so don't know if we will get much sight seeing in but sure will chat a lot.
> Making the Slow Cooker Cranberry Chicken for dinner....thanks for having posted it Sam. Will give her hugs from all you folks.
> TTYL


Have a nice time and remember a picture


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like the sort of nap that my Ringo likes to take- especially when he can rest his head on my pillows!


Candy has decided that she likes to sleep with me and now gets as close as possible. I have to push her over every time I move.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sydney makes me want to snuggle in with him!
> 
> I am caught up. Time to get ready to go to Sam's. Hope he is up, as I see he is not online! The sun is shining and it is windy. A beautiful day to meet with great friends! See you all later.


Have a great time Tammi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - picture please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I've started another one of those pillows with a different design making it for my middle sons girlfriend
> Don't know about becoming a designer though
> Must admit I have just had fun knitting a tux bib that I saw a picture of . It's not perfect but for a first try it was fun
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Candy has decided that she likes to sleep with me and now gets as close as possible. I have to push her over every time I move.


My dog tried that last night . I woke up and could hear her at the door as if she was crying . Opened the door next thing I know she is on my bed laid in my exact spot with her head on my pillow . Now she knows she is not allowed up . I got a bit of a mouthful of her as I said out now 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is as bad as hickory - has to have a pillow for her head - usually mine. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45am here and I have been dozing off and on since 7:30 this morning.

Took a pic of Gage in his costume but it was too dark. 
Was cold and rainy here last night. As it was last year too. So we're were not out long.

Hoping to get laundry done today and some groceries. 

Welcome to all the new people here at the ktp this week. Hope you all stay and enjoy our group.&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was up around eight - was at heidi's when you wrote that. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sydney makes me want to snuggle in with him!
> 
> I am caught up. Time to get ready to go to Sam's. Hope he is up, as I see he is not online! The sun is shining and it is windy. A beautiful day to meet with great friends! See you all later.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just been out with her again and had to wear sunglasses as it was just at that height in the sky were it hits you right in the eyes . A beautiful warm sunny day for November 1st
> Sonja


Yes, the bright sun so low in the sky is a real problem this time of year. I particularly hate it when I am driving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just been out with her again and had to wear sunglasses as it was just at that height in the sky were it hits you right in the eyes . A beautiful warm sunny day for November 1st
> Sonja


I gather it is unusually mild!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Candy has decided that she likes to sleep with me and now gets as close as possible. I have to push her over every time I move.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We have unpacked a mountain of boxes, I have had to get rid of quite a bit of stuff, yarn included as there is no room for it and taking it to a charity shop or waiting for them to collect it just can't happen now, unfortunately. To be honest, why I had some of it I have no idea. So anyone wondering about downsizing or de cluttering, do it. I certainly feel better now! Can actually move in the living room now. Well almost, still have to tidy the keep stuff. Tired now, so a couple more hours then a take away and sleep! My prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oooh - picture please. --- sam


Here is a picture Sam . I know exactly were I went wrong but as it was only a try to see if I could do it didn't bother pulling it out . Now I know how I can make another


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon. 

Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful. 
Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done. 
Joy, you aren't supposed to wash your phone.  Hope though that you get some relief from the issue discovered in your colonoscopy. 
Melody, I hope to see that you went to the er and got some meds and are on the mend. 
Rookie, Tami, and Pup, you all look wonderful and sound like you had a great day in Ft. Wayne. Tami, have a great time with Sam, Mary, and the boys. 
Stella, so glad that the family is helping you to start to get settled into your new home. 
Hopefully I didn't forget anyone. 
It's a windy day here, partly cloudy, but the trees are whipping around out there pretty good, I'm just knitting, trying to finish the first Christmas stocking that was commissioned, and a pair of socks for a birthday gift for my BF. If I didn't have to eat, sleep, or run errands, I could get so much more knitting done. :roll: LOL
Oh well, back to reading and knitting, have a great day all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it is unusually mild!


Definitely I didn't even need a coat on


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Denise (Nicho) and her DH are about 1/2 an hour from here. I have a sour cream pound cake in the oven. Weather is wet so don't know if we will get much sight seeing in but sure will chat a lot.
> Making the Slow Cooker Cranberry Chicken for dinner....thanks for having posted it Sam. Will give her hugs from all you folks.
> TTYL


I feel the excitement level is rising! Have a wonderful time you guys - I'm sure you will.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, I've forgotten who, was it Tami with the lovely beanie?
> Arthur has come for visit and I am hurting and stiff. Fortunately we set clocks back so I have an extra hour to work the kinks out before my meeting at 9 a.m.


Oh dear Joy, send that unwelcome fella away pronto. I hope you feel a lot more comfortable soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sydney makes me want to snuggle in with him!
> 
> I am caught up. Time to get ready to go to Sam's. Hope he is up, as I see he is not online! The sun is shining and it is windy. A beautiful day to meet with great friends! See you all later.


Hope you have a lovely time meeting up. Safe travels!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just been out with her again and had to wear sunglasses as it was just at that height in the sky were it hits you right in the eyes . A beautiful warm sunny day for November 1st
> Sonja


A lovely day in Alderney too, in fact it's been sunny all the time since we arrived (Saturday pm) - except night of course! We had a long walk yesterday then I went walking along the beach this morning whilst DH went cycling all around the island (that takes an hour, involving two steep long hills) then friends came in for a chat so we sat on our balcony overlooking the beach - heaven! I'm now back in Guernsey ready to fly to East Midlands to visit DD tomorrow for until Friday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I understand that it depends how close the cross has thrown to which parent, some do some don't, and of course being a cross breed this is unpredictable!
> Good to have you back with us, Chris!


I heard that you can't guarantee they won't shed until the 3rd generation.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

The friends who dropped in to see us in Alderney are involved with the Alderney historical literature trust, so I've been updated with the latest news. There will be a meeting/ mini lit. festival next March and they have got 8 authors lined up to attend, including Stella Rimington, who was head of MI 6 and now writes spy thrillers, as well as a biography. The other authors are mainly academics who have ventured into historical fiction after having academic studies on the periods they write about, so it should be good. I didn't think I was that interested in historical fiction as I thought it was all battle strategies etc, but there seem to be lots of authors who concentrate on the everyday lives of the ordinary people as well as kings and generals, so that interests me far more. Currently they're expecting Harry Sidebottom, Karen Maitland (love her), kevin Crossley-Holland, Paul Preston, William Ryan, Garry shefield and Simon Scarrow. I'm just amazed at getting these folk interested in coming to our tiny island, but I think it's the idea of a small island and local scale festival which attracts them. If anyone in UK is interested in more info, do send me a PM. The dates proposed are 18-20 March.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe they are looking for a puppy. The shortbread is simple- 2oz sugar, 4oz butter, 8oz flour, rubbed together, this fits perfectly the little pottery mold I have, to bake it in, at about 320*F for about one hour- it should not turn colour.


Yum! Thank you for posting, I am going to make some.

Cashmeregma, how is your grandson doing? Hopefully he is back to full health.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> The friends who dropped in to see us in Alderney are involved with the Alderney historical literature trust, so I've been updated with the latest news. There will be a meeting/ mini lit. festival next March and they have got 8 authors lined up to attend, including Stella Rimington, who was head of MI 6 and now writes spy thrillers, as well as a biography. The other authors are mainly academics who have ventured into historical fiction after having academic studies on the periods they write about, so it should be good. I didn't think I was that interested in historical fiction as I thought it was all battle strategies etc, but there seem to be lots of authors who concentrate on the everyday lives of the ordinary people as well as kings and generals, so that interests me far more. Currently they're expecting Harry Sidebottom, Karen Maitland (love her), kevin Crossley-Holland, Paul Preston, William Ryan, Garry shefield and Simon Scarrow. I'm just amazed at getting these folk interested in coming to our tiny island, but I think it's the idea of a small island and local scale festival which attracts them. If anyone in UK is interested in more info, do send me a PM. The dates proposed are 18-20 March.


I think what really stunned me there was that Kevin Crossley-Holland is still around! He seemed like a grand old man back in the 1970s, but maybe he was much younger than I thought! It sounds interesting, anyway, even though it is not really my genre.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, David asked " where is Old Zealand as opposed to New Zealand". lol
He said we know where York is for New York and others. lol :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We have unpacked a mountain of boxes, I have had to get rid of quite a bit of stuff, yarn included as there is no room for it and taking it to a charity shop or waiting for them to collect it just can't happen now, unfortunately. To be honest, why I had some of it I have no idea. So anyone wondering about downsizing or de cluttering, do it. I certainly feel better now! Can actually move in the living room now. Well almost, still have to tidy the keep stuff. Tired now, so a couple more hours then a take away and sleep! My prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


Hope you enjoyed your takeaway! It is so good that you are settling in, glad you feel better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is such a beautiful dog. At least she is outside. I think Mishka and Sydney would get along famously. This is Sydney's idea of a perfect rainy day.


I'm with Sydney, he knows his place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon.
> 
> Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful.
> Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.
> ...


Looking good, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely I didn't even need a coat on


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now the 31st here. For most, it means Halloween but to me all I can think of is birthdays. My father and uncle were twins and born in 1913 on Halloween. My uncle's oldest child and the first grandchild on that side of the family was born on Halloween in 1940. The twins had a younger sister and one of her grandsons was born on Halloween and last but not least, my oldest granddaughter was born on Halloween. She is 21 today. See how I think ice cream and cake rather than candy. Happy family birthday!


Wow!! Happy late family birthday for sure!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> A lovely day in Alderney too, in fact it's been sunny all the time since we arrived (Saturday pm) - except night of course! We had a long walk yesterday then I went walking along the beach this morning whilst DH went cycling all around the island (that takes an hour, involving two steep long hills) then friends came in for a chat so we sat on our balcony overlooking the beach - heaven! I'm now back in Guernsey ready to fly to East Midlands to visit DD tomorrow for until Friday.


It does look lovely, Lin!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had two children and their Aunt call by early, one was a werewolf, the other a zombie- they had two pieces of my shortbread that I had made for Lisa (my niece) who called by, and helped me cut Ringo's toe nails, and did a good job on his molting coat. Alastair may be getting a Corgi/Pekinese cross- saw some rather nice photos


That would be an interesting cross. 
We only had 5 stop for candy, but 4 of those where the two girls across the street coming over twice. 
I had plenty of candy on hand, but I guess David will be in sugar for the forseeable future. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Kaye Jo!


Thank you.  
The stocking is a challenge as I have to figure out the heel and gusset since I don't have a pattern to work from, the sock is the Zug um Zug sock off Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! Thank you for posting, I am going to make some.
> 
> Cashmeregma, how is your grandson doing? Hopefully he is back to full health.


You can just shape it into a circle on your baking tray, and cut into 8 wedges before baking, again the important thing is to make sure, although cooked, that it has not browned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, David asked " where is Old Zealand as opposed to New Zealand". lol
> He said we know where York is for New York and others. lol :roll:


It is Zelande in the Netherlands, because the first known European to find NZ was Abel Tasman, in 1642. There is the possibility that Spanish and Portuguese got here too, but theirs was a one way trip, I believe one Maori family on the East Coast owns a Spanish helmet, of uncertain antiquity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be an interesting cross.
> We only had 5 stop for candy, but 4 of those where the two girls across the street coming over twice.
> I had plenty of candy on hand, but I guess David will be in sugar for the forseeable future. lol


I am not entirely sure I have remembered the Pekinese right- the photos showed quite a long legged adult.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


She does have a mind of her own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> The stocking is a challenge as I have to figure out the heel and gusset since I don't have a pattern to work from, the sock is the Zug um Zug sock off Ravelry.


I am sure you will figure it out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Zelande in the Netherlands, because the first known European to find NZ was Abel Tasman, in 1642. There is the possibility that Spanish and Portuguese got here too, but theirs was a one way trip, I believe one Maori family on the East Coast owns a Spanish helmet, of uncertain antiquity.


Now that is interesting, David said "thank you, now we know". 
I knew there had to be one somewhere, but didn't have a clue where either. 
 Well, I doubt that we really want to know how they acquired that helmet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you will figure it out!


 :mrgreen: It my take a little help from you all to work out when I get that far, but I'm sure I will, one way or another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that is interesting, David said "thank you, now we know".
> I knew there had to be one somewhere, but didn't have a clue where either.
> Well, I doubt that we really want to know how they acquired that helmet.


Apparently the owner found a wife, and settled here, happily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :mrgreen: It my take a little help from you all to work out when I get that far, but I'm sure I will, one way or another.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you have some thoughtful friends!


Sure do!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be an interesting cross.
> We only had 5 stop for candy, but 4 of those where the two girls across the street coming over twice.
> I had plenty of candy on hand, but I guess David will be in sugar for the forseeable future. lol


We had not a single trick or treater! I will try and keep the chocolates I had bought as treats for the grandchildren - maybe it will keep them going until they start on the advent calendars on 1st December. I am not particularly tempted myself, but I bet Bill will be dipping in, if the box is left where he can find it! :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ThP


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon.
> 
> Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful.
> Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.
> ...


Great socks Kaye and your stocking looks interesting I look forward to seeing more pictures of it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> A lovely day in Alderney too, in fact it's been sunny all the time since we arrived (Saturday pm) - except night of course! We had a long walk yesterday then I went walking along the beach this morning whilst DH went cycling all around the island (that takes an hour, involving two steep long hills) then friends came in for a chat so we sat on our balcony overlooking the beach - heaven! I'm now back in Guernsey ready to fly to East Midlands to visit DD tomorrow for until Friday.


Beautiful pictures Lin . The sea looks lovely but I'm thinking it would be freezing if I dipped my toes in it 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lin, beautiful pictures, such lovely scenery. Safe travels back to the mainland & have fun with your DD.

Sonja, cute bib & lovely photos of your pretty dog.

Gwen, Sydney certainly looks comfortable. He hasn't chewed the new couch?

Julie, thanks for the NZ history lesson. 
Kaye, great socks 
I hope all those who are meeting have a great visit.

We are having a very grey day, the ground was white when we got up bt because the ground isn't frozen yet it has gradually melted. Still snowing ff & on. I spent the morning addressing Chrstmas cards to family & friends. I usually do them gradually over November, then do a letter & pictures near the end of the month so they are ready for the mail Dec.1 but didn't feel ambitious this morning so now they are done. 
The GKs come tonight & stay til Wed so they wil keep me out f trouble. Was just looking at the calendar, I have them 9 days this month. Thankfully mom has picked up extra shifts as the company DS is working fr has just announced they will lay off 1400 workers, hope he's not one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, beautiful pictures, such lovely scenery. Safe travels back to the mainland & have fun with your DD.
> 
> Sonja, cute bib & lovely photos of your pretty dog.
> 
> ...


 I will cross my fingers Bonnie that your son isn't one of the workers who gets laid off
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, beautiful pictures, such lovely scenery. Safe travels back to the mainland & have fun with your DD.
> 
> Sonja, cute bib & lovely photos of your pretty dog.
> 
> ...


Hoping with you that DS is not laid off.
:thumbup: I've always enjoyed history!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bruno curled up in David's bag that he takes on the road with him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of making this scarf as a gift for Christmas.

http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/

Has anyone done it? Instead of saying yarn over or make one, it says cross yarn over? I think this means increase a stitch? Then later it says to cast on elastic? The original pattern is either Russian or Ukrinian so I think something is lost in translation


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently the owner found a wife, and settled here, happily.


 :thumbup: that is much better than that he lost it due to his head separating from his shoulders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ThP
> 
> Great socks Kaye and your stocking looks interesting I look forward to seeing more pictures of it
> Sonja


Thank you. 
The stocking is one I'm trying to copy an old stocking that they have from years past but with a different name and birthdate. It's keeping me thinking. The other 6 won't have the Santa on the other side, so should go quicker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you son doesn't get layed off, that fear certainly adds to stress levels for everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking of making this scarf as a gift for Christmas.
> 
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/
> 
> Has anyone done it? Instead of saying yarn over or make one, it says cross yarn over? I think this means increase a stitch? Then later it says to cast on elastic? The original pattern is either Russian or Ukrinian so I think something is lost in translation


Bonnie There was a lot of chatter about this over on main a few month back and some of them made it themselves from looking at pictures and wrote it down I think I bookmarked it will go and take a look and post the link it might help 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie There was a lot of chatter about this over on main a few month back and some of them made it themselves from looking at pictures and wrote it down I think I bookmarked it will go and take a look and post the link it might help
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja, if you don't have it maybe I can search KP & find what I need


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sonja, if you don't have it maybe I can search KP & find what I need


Found it 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320184-1.html
There is a gragh and then someone has translated it then on the following 
Page it links you to further discussion where others have translated it and made it hope it help also hope the link works 😄

Didn't realise how many bookmarks I have , I'm a fully fledged pattern hoarder


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will cross my fingers Bonnie that your son isn't one of the workers who gets laid off
> Sonja


Me too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too.


And me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: that is much better than that he lost it due to his head separating from his shoulders.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS sounds wonderful to have all those authors participate. Arthur doing better. Made my meeting, then Maya and I walked 45 minutes so joints oiled.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie that is gorgeous!! What video did you use?

Asked answered thank you



Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, I've forgotten who, was it Tami with the lovely beanie?
> Arthur has come for visit and I am hurting and stiff. Fortunately we set clocks back so I have an extra hour to work the kinks out before my meeting at 9 a.m.


Thank you. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :mrgreen: It my take a little help from you all to work out when I get that far, but I'm sure I will, one way or another.


Are you working flat or in the round? I can email you what I did when I made Damien's if you like. I did his in the round. Just made it In worsted and large just like a regular top down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Made it back from SAMs about 5:50. Had a great afternoon. Will post photo later. Am on my phone now. Pics are in the camera still. It is a gorgeous evening and I'm sitting by the campfire.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam . I know exactly were I went wrong but as it was only a try to see if I could do it didn't bother pulling it out . Now I know how I can make another


Very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon.
> 
> Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful.
> Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.
> ...


Nice knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We've seen a couple of meteors!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found it
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320184-1.html
> There is a gragh and then someone has translated it then on the following
> Page it links you to further discussion where others have translated it and made it hope it help also hope the link works 😄
> ...


Thanks so much, Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> A lovely day in Alderney too, in fact it's been sunny all the time since we arrived (Saturday pm) - except night of course! We had a long walk yesterday then I went walking along the beach this morning whilst DH went cycling all around the island (that takes an hour, involving two steep long hills) then friends came in for a chat so we sat on our balcony overlooking the beach - heaven! I'm now back in Guernsey ready to fly to East Midlands to visit DD tomorrow for until Friday.


Gorgeous sunrise! Sounds like you're having a lovely time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am back from my weekend adventures. I am tired, but so glad that we made the drive to Kentucky for the wedding. Such a fascinating wedding as we were allowed to attend the reception in costumes. I am going to try to post a picture of me in costume as I stand next to the groom's mom. I also stopped in to Defiance and visited with Sam, Kathy and Tami.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Slept part of the day away. 
Verdict is....Strep throat with a sinus infection. Antibiotics. 

Made a #39 tonight watching a movie with Gage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bruno curled up in David's bag that he takes on the road with him.


Bruno is a beautiful kitty and looks so comfy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great photo and wasn't Sunday just a perfect weather day!? Thanks for sharing Mary..Good to see all your loving and kind faces. Love to you all.

Glad you made it home safe and sound and hope you get some sleep before starting your brutal work schedule.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you got to the doctor and are now on antibiotics. Get better quickly. 

Dawn, hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am back from my weekend adventures. I am tired, but so glad that we made the drive to Kentucky for the wedding. Such a fascinating wedding as we were allowed to attend the reception in costumes. I am going to try to post a picture of me in costume as I stand next to the groom's mom. I also stopped in to Defiance and visited with Sam, Kathy and Tami.


Glad that you enjoyed the wedding. Must have really been different to be in costume. How nice that you were able to visit with Sam, Kathy and Tami. A very nice picture of all of you. What a great TP family we have become.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Slept part of the day away.
> Verdict is....Strep throat with a sinus infection. Antibiotics.
> 
> Made a #39 tonight watching a movie with Gage.


Good that you're on antibiotics. Feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so far behind, but wanted to pop in and say what a great weekend I had. Spending time with KTP friends is always a joy and I got an additional surprise by running into Tami and DH. Dawn and I really enjoyed the Annie's Craft Festival and learned entrelac knitting Friday afternoon. We learned that it would have been easier on straight needles, but circulars were all we brought.

Dawn's aunt and uncle were our very generous, loving and gracious hosts who took great care of us. I enjoyed getting to know them and spend time with them and their extended family.

The craft festival is the first sponsored by Annie's and is much smaller than the Knitting Universe Stitches Shows. It was a big success and next year's festival has already been announced:

http://www.anniescraftfestival.com/ehome/index.php?eventid=121112&

http://www.knitdenise.com/collections/pink-project

Being smaller, there was much greater access to on air presenters and creative staff from the Knit and Crochet Today TV show. Debbie Macomber was the keynote speaker. I had a very emotional encounter with the "Denise" of Denise knitting and crochet needles (Linda Krag) and learning more about the joint efforts of many of the fiber and supply vendors to fund the Cast Off Chemo project where immunetherapy is being researched as an alternative to chemo therapy.

I spent a short period of time in a refresher course on crochet with Dawn and she's now going gangbusters on doing a leaf pattern. I made some changes to the pattern listed and once I have it typed up, I'll share it here. These are some of my variations that I gifted to Dawn's family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking of making this scarf as a gift for Christmas.
> 
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/
> 
> Has anyone done it? Instead of saying yarn over or make one, it says cross yarn over? I think this means increase a stitch? Then later it says to cast on elastic? The original pattern is either Russian or Ukrinian so I think something is lost in translation


How beautiful!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Bruno curled up in David's bag that he takes on the road with him.


Looks like someone wants to go on the road.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: that is much better than that he lost it due to his head separating from his shoulders.


 So true.:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, miniKAP, campfire, meteors can't beat that. I am feeling better, thank you.
Pacer, thank you for great pix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, sure hope DS keeps his job.

What fun with the meet up of Sam, Kathy, Tami, Pacer and sons. I was there in spirit.

I'm so tired. Off to bed. Only 9:50 but really 10:50.

Tami, when you saw the meteors, did you mean real ones. We are overcast here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am back from my weekend adventures. I am tired, but so glad that we made the drive to Kentucky for the wedding. Such a fascinating wedding as we were allowed to attend the reception in costumes. I am going to try to post a picture of me in costume as I stand next to the groom's mom. I also stopped in to Defiance and visited with Sam, Kathy and Tami.


Nice to see everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Slept part of the day away.
> Verdict is....Strep throat with a sinus infection. Antibiotics.
> 
> Made a #39 tonight watching a movie with Gage.


Hoping the anti-biotics work quickly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I've started another one of those pillows with a different design making it for my middle sons girlfriend
> Don't know about becoming a designer though
> Must admit I have just had fun knitting a tux bib that I saw a picture of . It's not perfect but for a first try it was fun
> Sonja


Do we get to see a picture please?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some one should tell this lazy pudding that dogs need to go for walks to get some exercise . She was doing ok till she heard the magpies squabbling in the trees and decided to stop and watch , the walk went downhill from there on


LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam . I know exactly were I went wrong but as it was only a try to see if I could do it didn't bother pulling it out . Now I know how I can make another


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon.
> 
> Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful.
> Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> A lovely day in Alderney too, in fact it's been sunny all the time since we arrived (Saturday pm) - except night of course! We had a long walk yesterday then I went walking along the beach this morning whilst DH went cycling all around the island (that takes an hour, involving two steep long hills) then friends came in for a chat so we sat on our balcony overlooking the beach - heaven! I'm now back in Guernsey ready to fly to East Midlands to visit DD tomorrow for until Friday.


Thanks for sharing and its great to hear from you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will cross my fingers Bonnie that your son isn't one of the workers who gets laid off
> Sonja


Me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just made it here- not for long though.
Had a good weekend. Seemed a long time! Relaxing time lots of talking and a fair bit of eating as well. David helped in the garden while my friends DH and I sat talking! He hadn't been keen on the gardening from the time it was mentioned and I had made the mistake of having an afternoon nap so was tired after it so had no energy. So much for a rest!
Will post a few photos later but for now will just see what I can read before I start thinking of preparing food for tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that Gansey is so gorgeous. I notice that you use the word rounds and now it is clicking since Tami said that knitting in the round the rows are called rounds and in the flat rows. I never knew that. :shock: :shock: :shock: Funny all the knitting you can do and not know things like that. I've learned so much on here.


If you look at the sock pattern you learnt from you will see it is all rounds except the heel- becuase you are knitting straight rows for the heel and the rest round and round in rounds!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad you got some antibiotics hope you kick the bug soon & are back to normal.

Desert Joy, glad to hear you are feeling better.

I'm glad those who got together had a great visit & thanks for sharing photos 

Rookie, sounds like you & Puplover had a great time at the knitting seminar.

Well, I better get off here as I will have to rise & shine earlier than usual the next 3 mornings to get GS off to school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We've seen a couple of meteors!


Sounds like you are having a perfect evening , glad you all had a great time . I am looking forward to seeing the pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS sounds wonderful to have all those authors participate. Arthur doing better. Made my meeting, then Maya and I walked 45 minutes so joints oiled.


Glad to hear you are doing better Joy. Does it get cold where you live or just milder during the daytime and cold at night ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very cute.


Thank you Liz . Now I know what I'm doing I think I will make it again without mistakes this time 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am back from my weekend adventures. I am tired, but so glad that we made the drive to Kentucky for the wedding. Such a fascinating wedding as we were allowed to attend the reception in costumes. I am going to try to post a picture of me in costume as I stand next to the groom's mom. I also stopped in to Defiance and visited with Sam, Kathy and Tami.


Lovely pictures Mary . I really like the one of you in your apron or pinny as the older generation used to say here . Haven't heard that word in a long time 
Glad you all managed to get together and have a nice time
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Slept part of the day away.
> Verdict is....Strep throat with a sinus infection. Antibiotics.
> 
> Made a #39 tonight watching a movie with Gage.


Hope the antibiotics are working and you are now starting to feel better Mel 
Nice hat
Sonja


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> marikay - what part of pennsylvania is freedom? i spent the majority of my growing up years in southwestern pa - meyersdale and windber - both in the johnstown area. --- sam


Hi Sam, I wasn't on the computer all day yesterday, so I just saw your question. Freedom is my mailing address, we actually live in Economy Borough. We are located about 25 miles north of Pittsburgh. About an hour from Youngstown, two hours from Cleveland, four hours from Columbus in Ohio.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I have heard that word before but I would never have remembered it
> I know you are farmers and need guns but does Canada have gun laws like America were people can just carry them about or are you more like Britain only certain people can have guns . Ive never saw a gun in my life in fact I think if someone threatened me with a gun I would think it was a joke and the gun was fake


We have very strict laws as well. My FIL was a farmer so had a gun whihc I don't think he registered being a typical farmer (well Aussie farmer at least) very it'll be right laws don't matter type thing. The gun has been decommissioned and my SIL now has it along with all the relevant paperwork. When they were moving house Vicky said wheres the gun? thinking it might shock the removalists to which Brett said in the car. Hidden we hope was the response as his car was sitting on the road- wondered just how neighbours would feel if they saw it or if the police saw it. However Brett did it have under stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing that post, some cute ones. I downloaded the grandad & penguin ones. Now added to my "someday" list that never ends😀


I downloaded both of those as well (plus one other one) but these were the two I liked best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Joy, that sounds good, I like my soup thick like that as that's how Mom used to make it. DH isn't so fussy about it but I can see some of this in our future anyway😀
> 
> You all will probably think I'm crazy but we grew up eating our dumplings after the soup was gone with brown sugar on them, like it was desert. I have gotten a lot of strange looks over the years for eating them like that - they had stew & dumplings at work every couple of weeks & I would always take a dumpling.


A very popular dessert here is Golden Syrup Dumplings. Very sweet as add sugar tot he Golden Syrup plus water and lemon juice. Drop dumplings in and cook for about 20 minutes. But they are also used in stews etc as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I really must get off here & do something, I spent part of yesterday working on my scrap quilt, getting nearly done so I should try to finish it up today so it can go in the bag wth all the other stuff for Ronald McDonald house & be out of my house😀. Just need to put the binding on & fix a couple of spots where the backing puckered when I was quilting it.
> We are invited out to friends for supper tonight so that should be fun.
> I spent last evening teaching myself broomstick lace from a video I found. I didn't have the huge knitting needle require but had a new taper candle still in the wrapping( OK so that's weird but it was all I had & it worked😅) I'm out in the boonies so have learned to " make do" . I think it may actually make a nice scarf & once I get better at it or get the proper needle it will go fairly quickly. It's far from perfect but I think I've got the concept now.


Thats really beautiful- the yarn is lovely and the stitch suits it so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my quilt finished up, not perfect by any means but should keep someone warm. It's a true scrap blanket, I seamed together all the leftovers from the other 2 blankets I made & the bits left from the quilt club doing the pillow cases. I bought 2 pieces16X 45 inches to have enough squares.. I did something I've not tried before & im sure it's not the "proper " way to quilt but I had no leftover fabric for binding so I pulled some of the backing up & around the edges & bound it that way. I hope it stands up OK & no real quilter looks at it too hard. It wouldn't stand up to inspection😳


One of the things I did while I was away was go to a local Show. My friend was very disappointed as there was not much at all. I looked at the crafts on show and only a few knitted items none of them very inspiring and the same for almost everything else. There were two exceptions- one was some wood etching being done whihc was wonderful. And the other (and now you see why I have said it here!) was the quilts. I almost took photos but didn't feel it was appropriate. There were a large number of really beutiful quilts which with my limited quilting knowledge looked really good (in fact one that was on display had won First Prize at the state show.
The contrast between these and the rest of the work was unbelievable (and the etcher was married to one of the main quilters!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that no one can get a hunting licence or carry firearms unless they have taken a firearms safety course & to buy guns or ammunition you must have a Firearms Acquisition Certificate, that means you have been checked out by the RCMP & found mentally stable & safe to have them. I had to sign that my DH had never beat me or been a danger on the application.


But if you had been beaten or threatened would you be game enough to not sign? Which would you be more worried about? what you husband would do when he discovered or the chance of being caught out wrongyfully signing it?
However it is important (no idea what the requirements are here but know it is not automatic).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand is in celebration mode having beaten the Wallabies (Australia) for the Rugby World Cup. Sorry Margaret!


Terribly upset I was- I even forgot it was on until someone mentioned the result at church.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had a wonderful weekend with Rookie, was good to get away. Still have the cold, hopefully did not pass it on to her or my Aunt and Uncle whom we stayed with. Was wonderful to get to meet Tami, had a wonderful lunch with her and her DH. Learned a lot in our entralac class, spent many hours talking and got a great lesson on crocheting from Rookie. Am started on a project thought it has many "design elements" in it, it is great practice and I think I have the crochet stitches down fairly well. Have to go back to work today and as its the first of the month will be very busy. Have next Wednesday off for Veterans Day so can look forward to a day of knitting, crocheting and sewing then. Will try to get caught up tonight. Have a baby shower Thursday at school for one of the teachers and then am giving a shower on Sunday for DIL (no they are not married just easier) that is due later this month. Everyone enjoy your day/evening.

{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}

Prayers and hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> 
> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> ...


How amazing to just bump into the others. Sounds like a wondeful day for you all.
I want to go to that shop sometime. You lucky lady.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> This is what you did when you were learning to knit??? Fantastic.


It really is amazing the work Sonja does as a newbie- many people wouldn't attempt this blanket who have been knitting for many eyars and off she goes as a real newie at this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I heard on the radio, a dentist in Lloydminster wanted kids to turn in their candy, for each pound they get their name in one time for a draw for an IPad.
> It didn't say what was happening to the candy.


For each pound!!!b How much candy do they get?
The whole idea seems so odd to me- I stuggle with it in a similar way to Marlack.
But I don't get why kids are encouraged to wander the streets knocking on strangers doors so they can get candy. It seems to go so against what we spend all year teaching our kids- about talking to strangers and especially taking sweets from them; not eating candy (what a great idea of the dentist BTW-says me sitting her eating peppermints and was it here someone said she gave toothbrushes?); and expecting something to be given them just becuase they want it-and maybe even demand it. Or have I missed something as it not a part of our culture though it is increasing in popularity- after all if the shops can convince us to do something they make more money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was up around eight - was at heidi's when you wrote that. --- sam


Didn't you go to bed around 3? Sounds like it was just as well you had an extra hour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Zelande in the Netherlands, because the first known European to find NZ was Abel Tasman, in 1642. There is the possibility that Spanish and Portuguese got here too, but theirs was a one way trip, I believe one Maori family on the East Coast owns a Spanish helmet, of uncertain antiquity.


Abel Tasman is the guy that Tasmania is named after


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have managed to catch up- and might head off to bed now as it is almost Tuesday here now. 
Finished all the peppermeints- at least they aren't sitting in the drawer for me to eat anymore so that is a positive I guess!
See you all some time tomorrow.
They are forecasting 20-40mms rain tomorrow (25mm=i inch of rain).If the forcast rain for the next two days reaches expectations then we will have the average November rainfall in the next 2 days.
We had a hot October- 5.1 degrees above average (about 9 degrees Fahrenheit ).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Terribly upset I was- I even forgot it was on until someone mentioned the result at church.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Abel Tasman is the guy that Tasmania is named after


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> A very popular dessert here is Golden Syrup Dumplings. Very sweet as add sugar tot he Golden Syrup plus water and lemon juice. Drop dumplings in and cook for about 20 minutes. But they are also used in stews etc as well.


I have also cooked dumplings made of pie crust pieces simmered in fresh, or frozen peaches and the juice drawn out by the sugar added to sweeten them. Added cinnamon to the peach juice and sometimes a little water to have sufficient juice for simmering the dumplings.

Some of the pastry pieces may disappear but will serve to thicken the juices. Delicious as dessert.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have also cooked dumplings made of pie crust pieces simmered in fresh, or frozen peaches and the juice drawn out by the sugar added to sweeten them. Added cinnamon to the peach juice and sometimes a little water to have sufficient juice for simmering the dumplings.
> 
> Some of the pastry pieces may disappear but will serve to thicken the juices. Delicious as dessert.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That does sound great and I'm surprised I've never had them. My Mom would take the pie crust scraps and re-roll them, cut them into strips, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar, twist and bake. Great snack.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is mega cute. is this the daugher that drew sorlenna? --- sam


Yep. She amazes me constantly with her talent & skill. One proud mama. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Mary . I really like the one of you in your apron or pinny as the older generation used to say here . Haven't heard that word in a long time
> Glad you all managed to get together and have a nice time
> Sonja


My grandpa used to call them pinnys but I have not heard the expression anywhere else. I recently read a book & it said pinny is short for pinafore.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound great and I'm surprised I've never had them. My Mom would take the pie crust scraps and re-roll them, cut them into strips, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar, twist and bake. Great snack.


I still do that with pie crust scraps, Jeanette. Sadly, there aren't many to go around--especially if you are the one not around when the others start on them!! lol

The house is quiet again on this Monday morning and I'm taking advantage of the calm to knit on Aurora's afghan again--starting on the 4th row today. I might get it finished before Christmas.

It hit me yesterday that we are now into November and there is no definitive plan for the community dinner menu for Thanksgiving with the very extended-gosling family. Turkeys, hams and potatoes have already been donated. One of the GED goslings wants to do deviled eggs--not my idea of a Thanksgiving menu item, but she is one who has been worried about how she can finish her studies, do the work hours needed for her cash assistance and keep from losing her home. So we'll take whatever she feels able to contribute. A couple of others have already volunteered food items but no specific choices made yet. It will be potluck and we'll celebrate the day together--filled with good food and warm fellowship.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> marikay - what part of pennsylvania is freedom? i spent the majority of my growing up years in southwestern pa - meyersdale and windber - both in the johnstown area. --- sam


My oldest DD & her family are just about an hour south of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have to share something I read. I don't think it was on here. My dil was glad I could see the humour in it.
> 
> Dear Mother In Law,
> 
> You don't have to tell me how to raise my kids because I have one of yours and he needs a lot of improvement😆


 :thumbup: Oh how true that was for me!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandpa used to call them pinnys but I have not heard the expression anywhere else. I recently read a book & it said pinny is short for pinafore.


Where I grew up in NW England they were always called pinnies for everyday wear. Aprons were fancy and for "best" only.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Pup lover said:


> Had a wonderful weekend with Rookie, was good to get away. Still have the cold, hopefully did not pass it on to her or my Aunt and Uncle whom we stayed with. Was wonderful to get to meet Tami, had a wonderful lunch with her and her DH. Learned a lot in our entralac class, spent many hours talking and got a great lesson on crocheting from Rookie. Am started on a project thought it has many "design elements" in it, it is great practice and I think I have the crochet stitches down fairly well. Have to go back to work today and as its the first of the month will be very busy. Have next Wednesday off for Veterans Day so can look forward to a day of knitting, crocheting and sewing then. Will try to get caught up tonight. Have a baby shower Thursday at school for one of the teachers and then am giving a shower on Sunday for DIL (no they are not married just easier) that is due later this month. Everyone enjoy your day/evening.
> 
> {{{{{{{group hug}}}}}
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It really is amazing the work Sonja does as a newbie- many people wouldn't attempt this blanket who have been knitting for many eyars and off she goes as a real newie at this time.


Oops can't fit my head through the doorway again😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, they make me think of a lion. Fortunately Leila has the personality of the lab.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Chow are the large fluffy dogs, aren't they?
> DH cousin had a large fluffy dog & I thought that's what it was called, they rescued it & I think it was abused beyond rescuing, couldn't be around anyone but them or seemed to be having a nervous breakdown. So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.

I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, I've forgotten who, was it Tami with the lovely beanie?
> Arthur has come for visit and I am hurting and stiff. Fortunately we set clocks back so I have an extra hour to work the kinks out before my meeting at 9 a.m.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....he doesn't chew on it but does claim it as his.


budasha said:


> Is Sydney on the new sofa?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
> Sonja


Doogie, a knitter from the Pacific northwest, posted a scarf few years ago which he had knit in entrelac and had then ''killed'' the yarn to flatten the stitches and the scarf. I thought that the scarf was much improved by the flattening and looked great. Of course it became a deal wider but looked really good to my eyes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness DH and I had such a wonderful time with Denice (Nicho) and her DH. They are a delightful couple and hope they will venture here again. Since is was a rainy dreary day we did very little sightseeing but did go to a local watering hole called The Globe and listened to so me good local musicians play some Irish tunes. The dinner was good; did as Sassafras mentioned and added carrots to the Cranberry Chicken recipe. Plan on making a pot pie out of the leftovers (made almost double the recipe). I made a sour cream pound cake that we all enjoyed for dessert. They headed out around 9:30 this morning. I'll share pictures as soon as I get them; DH took some with his cell phone and I've sent them to myself. Again, we had a wonderful time; everyone would so enjoy them. 


Swedenme said:


> Have a nice time and remember a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandpa used to call them pinnys but I have not heard the expression anywhere else. I recently read a book & it said pinny is short for pinafore.


That's right Bonnie certain aprons here used to be called pinafores and shortened to pinny


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
> Sonja


You are very adverturesome..It's a bit to grasp at first, but a very fun technique. It does require some concentration, but works up faster for me than I can do cables and I love the resulting fabric. It can be blocked to smooth out or left chunky. I prefer the chunky, but it would be interesting to see on a baby set. Can't wait to see your progress.

I know I have to get my class materials out and refresh my memory so that I can get it "set" in my brain. Uniform tension is necessary for a tidy look and that's not one of my strong suits in knitting. We did stockinet stitch throughout, but the teacher showed us some beautiful lace and garter stitch patterns. I'll probably start with hat, fingerless mitts, or scarf. I have a sock pattern in entrelac saved in my pattern folder and now know that I was getting a little a head of my skill level.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Baddly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Oh no...so sorry to hear that. We have a double posting named after you, but I don't want this to be happening so much that we have trips and falls named after you. So sorry that you're in pain and hope that it didn't re-aggravate your ribs and other areas that were bruised and broken last time. Take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
> Sonja


It amazes me how you look at a pattern like that and say "I'll have a go" - I would run a mile! Good on you! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Baddly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Ouch that sounds very painful Gwen . I hope you are all right and nothing is broken . more pain is the last thing you need. Hopefully you can just take it easy for the next few days 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Oh Gwen! :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going back to rest awhile. Will come back later and post pictures of Denise, et al. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness DH and I had such a wonderful time with Denice (Nicho) and her DH. They are a delightful couple and hope they will venture here again. Since is was a rainy dreary day we did very little sightseeing but did go to a local watering hole called The Globe and listened to so me good local musicians play some Irish tunes. The dinner was good; did as Sassafras mentioned and added carrots to the Cranberry Chicken recipe. Plan on making a pot pie out of the leftovers (made almost double the recipe). I made a sour cream pound cake that we all enjoyed for dessert. They headed out around 9:30 this morning. I'll share pictures as soon as I get them; DH took some with his cell phone and I've sent them to myself. Again, we had a wonderful time; everyone would so enjoy them.


I'm glad you all had a great time Gwen and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures 
Think I might try the cranberry chicken as I love cranberries and I love chicken so should be a good combination and you and joy have made me want to try it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are very adverturesome..It's a bit to grasp at first, but a very fun technique. It does require some concentration, but works up faster for me than I can do cables and I love the resulting fabric. It can be blocked to smooth out or left chunky. I prefer the chunky, but it would be interesting to see on a baby set. Can't wait to see your progress.
> 
> I know I have to get my class materials out and refresh my memory so that I can get it "set" in my brain. Uniform tension is necessary for a tidy look and that's not one of my strong suits in knitting. We did stockinet stitch throughout, but the teacher showed us some beautiful lace and garter stitch patterns. I'll probably start with hat, fingerless mitts, or scarf. I have a sock pattern in entrelac saved in my pattern folder and now know that I was getting a little a head of my skill level.


 I've got a sock pattern saved too think it will be there for a long while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It amazes me how you look at a pattern like that and say "I'll have a go" - I would run a mile! Good on you! :thumbup:


As long as I understand the pattern I will give it a try ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a sock pattern saved too think it will be there for a long while


The pattern I have is entralac in the round and both Dawn and I found that the cable on our circulars really got tangled and and we wish we had brought straight needles for the class. I hear there's a way to manage the tangle by knitting backwards rather than turning the work so much. There are probably some tricks for the entralac socks too - such as using DPNs rather than cables...sure is fascinating though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The pattern I have is entralac in the round and both Dawn and I found that the cable on our circulars really got tangled and and we wish we had brought straight needles for the class. I hear there's a way to manage the tangle by knitting backwards rather than turning the work so much. There are probably some tricks for the entralac socks too - such as using DPNs rather than cables...sure is fascinating though.


Well if I have to use dpns then I don't think I will be making the socks any time soon . Just too clumsy with them much prefer circular needles


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> If you look at the sock pattern you learnt from you will see it is all rounds except the heel- becuase you are knitting straight rows for the heel and the rest round and round in rounds!


Yes, it all makes sense now. Think something just needed to click and now the lightbulb has gone on. I still thought of it as rows. Hard to explain how my mind works. :XD: :XD: :XD: I had never thought of it that way, but I will from now on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A very popular dessert here is Golden Syrup Dumplings. Very sweet as add sugar tot he Golden Syrup plus water and lemon juice. Drop dumplings in and cook for about 20 minutes. But they are also used in stews etc as well.


Bonnie & Darowil, in Austria, outside of Vienna at the Heuriger they had a dessert dumpling. My friend Helga told me to be sure and eat it, even though I didn't want any, because the lady had made them special for me and my mother. I'm not a dumpling fan but I followed orders to be polite. Here are some variations. http://www.vienna-unwrapped.com/austrian-food/dumpling-recipes/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I enjoy the quilt shows and love the art within the various quilts. Must say that there is nothing quite so comfy to snuggle up in as a quilt made with love.



darowil said:


> One of the things I did while I was away was go to a local Show. My friend was very disappointed as there was not much at all. I looked at the crafts on show and only a few knitted items none of them very inspiring and the same for almost everything else. There were two exceptions- one was some wood etching being done whihc was wonderful. And the other (and now you see why I have said it here!) was the quilts. I almost took photos but didn't feel it was appropriate. There were a large number of really beutiful quilts which with my limited quilting knowledge looked really good (in fact one that was on display had won First Prize at the state show.
> The contrast between these and the rest of the work was unbelievable (and the etcher was married to one of the main quilters!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It really is amazing the work Sonja does as a newbie- many people wouldn't attempt this blanket who have been knitting for many eyars and off she goes as a real newie at this time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Her knitting is amazing. that is quite some first project!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> For each pound!!!b How much candy do they get?
> The whole idea seems so odd to me- I stuggle with it in a similar way to Marlack.
> But I don't get why kids are encouraged to wander the streets knocking on strangers doors so they can get candy. It seems to go so against what we spend all year teaching our kids- about talking to strangers and especially taking sweets from them; not eating candy (what a great idea of the dentist BTW-says me sitting her eating peppermints and was it here someone said she gave toothbrushes?); and expecting something to be given them just becuase they want it-and maybe even demand it. Or have I missed something as it not a part of our culture though it is increasing in popularity- after all if the shops can convince us to do something they make more money.


I love this. Had never thought of it this way, but SO TRUE. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound great and I'm surprised I've never had them. My Mom would take the pie crust scraps and re-roll them, cut them into strips, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar, twist and bake. Great snack.


That's what I used to help make. I think we called them kisses. I have loved cinnamon ever since.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, miniKAP, campfire, meteors can't beat that. I am feeling better, thank you.
> Pacer, thank you for great pix.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. She amazes me constantly with her talent & skill. One proud mama. :mrgreen:


As well you should be. That costume and the drawing are both outstanding. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, sure hope DS keeps his job.
> 
> What fun with the meet up of Sam, Kathy, Tami, Pacer and sons. I was there in spirit.
> 
> ...


Yes I meant real ones. DH read today that we should be able to see them until November 10.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandpa used to call them pinnys but I have not heard the expression anywhere else. I recently read a book & it said pinny is short for pinafore.


My DH calls sheets "bedclothes." :shock: Too cute. He learned that from his grandmother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes I meant real ones. DH read today that we should be able to see them until November 10.


I'll have to be checking for them. Our sky has been overcast in the early night. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, just saw where you took a hard fall. Oh No! Hope you don't have any lasting effects and recover soon, but I imagine you will be sore.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Really must get busy for a bit. Stay well and no more falls for any of us. Next year's KTP will be body bubble wraps if we keep this up. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Cranberry Chicken recipe. 

Okay, now I need the recipe. Can you tell me where it is?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.

Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building. 
This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Oh dear Gwen, this is getting to happen too often! Hoping you can recover soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DH calls sheets "bedclothes." :shock: Too cute. He learned that from his grandmother.


I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


That should brighten his day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Sonya it. Is around 75-80 F in day and 50-60 F at night. We are having low atmospheric pressure with strong winds and rain with snow 9000' today and 5000' tomorrow. FM and arthritis kick in when we have a low and with strong winds.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Capri18 said:


> Thanks so much, Sam, for the terrific recipes this time. I saved the majority of them. They sound like great fall recipes...of course I'm hoping for a chilly winter down here, you know, like when the temperature dips below 70. LOL!
> 
> Happy Halloween to everyone!


Welcome to the tea party. Your chilly winter is our chilly summer day. :wink:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, I have some bubble wrap and an extra night light. Need me to send them to you.
Serious, enough falls already. Do be careful and heal fast.
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello Tami,
what a nice Welcome! Thank you for being so kind and I promise you will hear from me again.
Best regards from NYC,
Grant


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


He is so adorable. Thanks for sharing and brightening up our day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Cranberry Chicken recipe.
> 
> Okay, now I need the recipe. Can you tell me where it is?


Go to page 1 the recipe is in Sam's first post along with all the other recipes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


Glad to hear that the antibiotics are doing their job , for some reason I am now going to make coffee and have some cake wonder where I got that idea from 🤔
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN 

Holiday flavors are thrown into the slow cooker for a delicious, fuss-free dinner! 

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 chicken breasts 
1 small yellow onion, diced 
1 (14 ounce) can cranberry sauce 
1 cup barbecue sauce 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
Betty Crocker Potato Buds instant mashed potatoes 

DIRECTIONS

1 Place the chicken and onion in the slow cooker. Add all the remaining ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir to combine. Pour the sauce over the chicken. Cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or HIGH for 4-5 hours. 

2 Serve with Betty Crocker Potato Buds


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
> Sonja


What a cute set! I'm sure you'll do an excellent job, as always. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Ouch. So sorry that you're hurting. Feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It feels like a long while since I have checked in to the Tea Party, and I have to admit that I have completely lost track of things on the KP board. However, I have been sitting here on this Halloween evening, with a box of sweets all ready for any spooky callers, and the doorbell has not rung once! For some reason, this has made me think of you! Perhaps I am feeling a need to reconnect with the world outside my door?
> 
> I am doing fine. As always, it has been a busy week - half term holiday for the grandchildren here - and the family seems to have plenty ways to keep me busy. Today we has our usual Saturday session with the two youngest grandsons, while their parents played hockey (field, not ice!). I was amused to learn that I am called 'outdoor grandma' by the boys, as opposed to their other grandma, who is 'indoor grandma'. The only reason we can think of to explain this is that we have a somewhat larger garden than the other grandparents, although today, we did not once go outside during the time they were with us!
> 
> ...


It is a pleasure to hear from you. I am glad to know that you are the outdoor grandma. At least we know that you are busy enjoying the grandchildren and finding it difficult to find computer time. We do enjoy hearing from you so do pop in from time to time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Grant said:


> Hello Tami,
> what a nice Welcome! Thank you for being so kind and I promise you will hear from me again.
> Best regards from NYC,
> Grant


Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to your first post. As Tami said, welcome and we hope you join in often. There is always room around the table here. We look forward to hearing about or seeing whatever you are working on.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


Talent runs in your family. She did fantastic!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, that costume is amazing! She could make them professionally. Wow, I'm impressed.
> 
> Bonnie, loved the idea that you used a candle to knit with!!! Atta Girl. Ingenuity reigns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great quilt by the way.
> 
> ...


The writings by the GC were precious. I hope you frame them and put them where you can read them often. You are greatly appreciated by the grandchildren as well as your extended family on the tea party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom did the same also.


Cashmeregma said:


> That's what I used to help make. I think we called them kisses. I have loved cinnamon ever since.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Cranberry Chicken recipe.
> 
> Okay, now I need the recipe. Can you tell me where it is?


Edit: I see a couple of others pointed you to the recipe. Sassafras mentioned that she was going to add carrots the next time she made it so I did that and boy were they scrumptious. I also use cranberry sauce with whole cranberries and really like the effect. Yummy recipe for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sweet of your former neighbor. I know Gage will love it.


gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Grant. Had company coming was just a bit scattered and forgot to welcome you. I know Sam love not being the only male or only one of a few and of course no matter who you are we welcome you. Please share with us what you are working on, how life is going and all.


jheiens said:


> Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to your first post. As Tami said, welcome and we hope you join in often. There is always room around the table here. We look forward to hearing about or seeing whatever you are working on.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent myself an email from DH's phone with the pictures attached earlier and they still haven't arrived. Hmpf! If not here by the time DD gets hoe from ckass I have her check it out. Wil post when I get them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too Grant. Had company coming was just a bit scattered and forgot to welcome you. I know Sam love not being the only male or only one of a few and of course no matter who you are we welcome you. Please share with us what you are working on, how life is going and all.


Hello from me too 
being a not so new newbie ( I know what I mean ) I never know if anyone is new or just hasn't been on for a longtime so I wait to see what everyone else does so welcome and hope to hear more from you 🤗
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Edit: I see a couple of others pointed you to the recipe. Sassafras mentioned that she was going to add carrots the next time she made it so I did that and boy were they scrumptious. I also use cranberry sauce with whole cranberries and really like the effect. Yummy recipe for sure.


The cranberry chicken sounds so good. A friend used to combine whole cranberry sauce with some sautéed onions and spread that over a meatloaf the last thirty minutes of baking. It was so good. She served it with Spoon Bread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you've taken another fall, guess we won't be calling you Grace anytime soon, lol. Hope you are better tomorrow & haven't really damaged something.

Ohio Joy, Mom used to do the sugar- cinnamon n pastry twists too.

Grant, always nice to see new people here, welcome.

Daralene, my friends mom used to make knodel when we were kids, she was from Munich.

We are having a very grey day, has been snowing all morning. GD & I were out & about all morning, took a carload of stuff to Sarcan-recycle center, stopped at the hospital & had my blood drawn to see if I'm tolerating the cholesterol meds & then stopped at one of the quilt club ladies house to pick up the pillowcases & blankets others had made for Ronald McDonald house, I hope to drop all off later this week.
GD is now watching cartoons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> The cranberry chicken sounds so good. A friend used to combine whole cranberry sauce with some sautéed onions and spread that over a meatloaf the last thirty minutes of baking. It was so good. She served it with Spoon Bread.


That sounds like a good sauce for meatloaf, may have to try it. 
What is spoon bread?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.


My Mom would call them bed clothes also and then became bed pillows (as opposed to sofa pillows) and bed sheets. We could never figure out why we needed the "bed" to identify the sheets.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grant said:


> Hello Tami,
> what a nice Welcome! Thank you for being so kind and I promise you will hear from me again.
> Best regards from NYC,
> Grant


Hi, Grant. Missed your first posting as I've just gotten on since Friday. Welcome and look forward to hearing more from yuou.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom would call them bed clothes also and then became bed pillows (as opposed to sofa pillows) and bed sheets. We could never figure out why we needed the "bed" to identify the sheets.


We also had sheets that covered the sofas while spring cleaning, maybe that is an explanation?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also had sheets that covered the sofas while spring cleaning, maybe that is an explanation?


Good idea, but couches had "sofa covers" in our house. Mostly because they were handed down many times over and while the construction was good, the previous owner's re-upholstery clashed with whatever else we may have had as furniture. We spent a lot of time re-doing slip covers until winter time when if there was money for upholstery fabric, we would be redoing the whole set of pieces. Who else remembers those twist-in pins to keep the slip covers in place?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also had sheets that covered the sofas while spring cleaning, maybe that is an explanation?


Here they are called bed sheets and dust sheets


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I forgot today was Saturday, and just posted this on last week. Sorry.
> 
> Look who found me today! We had a great time, shopping for yarn, and at lunch at the Chrome Diner (I think that was the name of it!). I (we) have had a WONDERFUL day today. It started out with breakfast with 2 couples who are full time RV friends of ours. For those of you who might not know what full time RVing is, it is people who live in their RV year round, no house, ect. These friends are very special to us. This morning is the last time we will see them until next spring, when they come back from Arizona.
> 
> ...


What a fun week this has been for the knitting tea party. So many of us having the opportunity to meet up with one another.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Digging through a few boxes today that were in storage. 
Found some knitting. Imagine that. Lol

Believe I was using leftovers from blue yarn. I have 2 squares done and finishing the 3rd now. Will make another one, maybe 2 and then single crochet them together. A little scrapghan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grant said:


> Sam,
> Thanks for the Home Remedies and I am going to make the
> one for Acid Reflux right now. Is it to be taken before or after meals and how many spoons of it?
> Yours recipes are pretty good, thanks again.
> ...


Welcome to the tea party. I was wondering what the dosage amount also. Maybe someone will figure that one out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Digging through a few boxes today that were in storage.
> Found some knitting. Imagine that. Lol
> 
> Believe I was using leftovers from blue yarn. I have 2 squares done and finishing the 3rd now. Will make another one, maybe 2 and then single crochet them together. A little scrapghan


It will still be cherished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sign up for 24 days of christmas cookies by betty crocker delivered into your email at one daily. --- sam

http://www.bettycrocker.com/register/24-days-of-cookies?esrc=17540&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email_newsletter_24docpostcard&utm_campaign=24doc_112015%20&utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BCLifecycle_11_02_2015_24DaysofCookiesPostcard


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good idea, but couches had "sofa covers" in our house. Mostly because they were handed down many times over and while the construction was good, the previous owner's re-upholstery clashed with whatever else we may have had as furniture. We spent a lot of time re-doing slip covers until winter time when if there was money for upholstery fabric, we would be redoing the whole set of pieces. Who else remembers those twist-in pins to keep the slip covers in place?


I don't remember the pins, but we had slip covers as well. I well recall the paper patterns that Mum made before cutting the new fabric, the sofas were too expensive not to be covered separately- covers can easily be laundered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are called bed sheets and dust sheets


That would be right- my memories are those of a child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sign up for 24 days of christmas cookies by betty crocker delivered into your email at one daily. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/register/24-days-of-cookies?esrc=17540&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email_newsletter_24docpostcard&utm_campaign=24doc_112015%20&utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BCLifecycle_11_02_2015_24DaysofCookiesPostcard


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN 


Thanks to all who replied - in the crock pot right now.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Where I grew up in NW England they were always called pinnies for everyday wear. Aprons were fancy and for "best" only.


That is much how I remember it, too. Pinnies or pinafores were the full size items, with a 'bib', whereas aprons were the half-size version that just covered the skirt area! One of my grannies was rarely seen out of her pinnie, which in her case was a wraparound garment that covered pretty much everything!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just editing, as I did a 'Gwennie'. Sorry to hear about your fall, Gwennie. I feel for you, as I had a similar experience myself a week or so back. My grandson loves to go riding, but as he is disabled, he always has to have two adults accompanying him, someone from the riding school, and a family member. A couple of weeks ago, his mum was ill, so I took him. We went out for a 'hack' around the village lanes - just a gentle stroll, really - and all went well until we were almost back at the stables. At that point, a very large tractor approached from the opposite direction. The driver was very responsible, and slowed down to a crawl as he got close to the pony. Sadly, the pony was still a little spooked, took a step to the side - and knocked me flying into a ditch. I had a slight cut on my head, but was otherwise unharmed. My biggest worry was for my glasses, but fortunately they fell off and were undamaged! Loss of dignity was probably the worst of it, but not the first time I have suffered that.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom would call them bed clothes also and then became bed pillows (as opposed to sofa pillows) and bed sheets. We could never figure out why we needed the "bed" to identify the sheets.


Bed clothes was what we called them, too, although these days, I think I probably use the word 'sheets' more often. 'Changing the bed clothes' still seems a perfectly natural thing to say, even now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't hurt much but your pride, I've taken a few f this tumbles,always jump up & see f anyone has seen you make a fool of yourself.


Kathleendoris said:


> Just editing, as I did a 'Gwennie'. Sorry to hear about your fall, Gwennie. I feel for you, as I had a similar experience myself a week or so back. My grandson loves to go riding, but as he is disabled, he always has to have two adults accompanying him, someone from the riding school, and a family member. A couple of weeks ago, his mum was ill, so I took him. We went out for a 'hack' around the village lanes - just a gentle stroll, really - and all went well until we were almost back at the stables. At that point, a very large tractor approached from the opposite direction. The driver was very responsible, and slowed down to a crawl as he got close to the pony. Sadly, the pony was still a little spooked, took a step to the side - and knocked me flying into a ditch. I had a slight cut on my head, but was otherwise unharmed. My biggest worry was for my glasses, but fortunately they fell off and were undamaged! Loss of dignity was probably the worst of it, but not the first time I have suffered that.


 :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DH calls sheets "bedclothes." :shock: Too cute. He learned that from his grandmother.


My grandmother and great-grandma also called them that.

And I love the pie crust with cinnamon/sugar--my mother always did that and I do too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


 :thumbup:

Gwen, you need some pajamas made of bubble wrap! :shock: Seriously, though, hope you are okay.

Mel, Gage's cake looks great & hope you're feeling better. Strep throat is a nasty business!

Desert Joy, hope Arthur gets out of your life soon, too.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN
> 
> Thanks to all who replied - in the crock pot right now.


I can be over --- what time?

I met another person from Mt. Prospect at the Entralac class in Ft. Wayne; I'll let you know when we decide to meet up at Mosaic if you're interested.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.


Me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this one looks great sonja - anxious to see what you come up with next. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam . I know exactly were I went wrong but as it was only a try to see if I could do it didn't bother pulling it out . Now I know how I can make another


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good poledra - the christmas sock is great. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great lot of recipes there, I am going to have to save all of them I think, am definitely going to try the pound cake recipes soon.
> 
> Caren, love the traveling vine scarf, the yarn is beautiful.
> Julie, the gansey is coming along wonderfully, it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound good. May have to give it a try.


machriste said:


> The cranberry chicken sounds so good. A friend used to combine whole cranberry sauce with some sautéed onions and spread that over a meatloaf the last thirty minutes of baking. It was so good. She served it with Spoon Bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun - what a fun trip that would make. --- sam



TNS said:


> The friends who dropped in to see us in Alderney are involved with the Alderney historical literature trust, so I've been updated with the latest news. There will be a meeting/ mini lit. festival next March and they have got 8 authors lined up to attend, including Stella Rimington, who was head of MI 6 and now writes spy thrillers, as well as a biography. The other authors are mainly academics who have ventured into historical fiction after having academic studies on the periods they write about, so it should be good. I didn't think I was that interested in historical fiction as I thought it was all battle strategies etc, but there seem to be lots of authors who concentrate on the everyday lives of the ordinary people as well as kings and generals, so that interests me far more. Currently they're expecting Harry Sidebottom, Karen Maitland (love her), kevin Crossley-Holland, Paul Preston, William Ryan, Garry shefield and Simon Scarrow. I'm just amazed at getting these folk interested in coming to our tiny island, but I think it's the idea of a small island and local scale festival which attracts them. If anyone in UK is interested in more info, do send me a PM. The dates proposed are 18-20 March.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too.


Me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got this by pm today - thought some of you might be interested --- sam --- it was from mindyt

Completely off any subject, here's a knitting retreat in upstate New York. Sounds like it could be a fun time for some folks. Thought it might be interesting for the tea party'ers. Rain last night here in drought-stricken Northern California. Yippee!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/01/travel/knitting-mohonk-mountain-house-new-paltz.html?em...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the spoon bread was sort of like a soufflé made with cornmeal or polenta and cheese. My friend made it in a soufflé dish and would serve it with a spoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely not Grace. Bruise is pretty nasty looking but thank goodness nothing broken this time. And of course it is the other side. Have to treat both sides of my body equally....LOL.

That is so wonderful that you delivered the pillow cases and quilts that the ladies made for the McDonald house. The only LYS in Athens now is doing Charitable knitting for the school district homeless children. You can either go there a couple of days a week or if you want to do some and just drop things off there you can do that. I need to get busy and contribute some. I feel like a sloth not to be doing anything like that.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you've taken another fall, guess we won't be calling you Grace anytime soon, lol. Hope you are better tomorrow & haven't really damaged something.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Mom used to do the sugar- cinnamon n pastry twists too.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will keep fingers and toes crossed on that ds still has a job. it seems so many companies are doing that. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, beautiful pictures, such lovely scenery. Safe travels back to the mainland & have fun with your DD.
> 
> Sonja, cute bib & lovely photos of your pretty dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will be so pretty. And knowing you it will be done in lightning speed. Can't wait to see it then. 


gagesmom said:


> Digging through a few boxes today that were in storage.
> Found some knitting. Imagine that. Lol
> 
> Believe I was using leftovers from blue yarn. I have 2 squares done and finishing the 3rd now. Will make another one, maybe 2 and then single crochet them together. A little scrapghan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful scarf - anxious to see yours when it is finished. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm thinking of making this scarf as a gift for Christmas.
> 
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/
> 
> Has anyone done it? Instead of saying yarn over or make one, it says cross yarn over? I think this means increase a stitch? Then later it says to cast on elastic? The original pattern is either Russian or Ukrinian so I think something is lost in translation


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is horrible Kathleendoris! I was thrown only once when I was a teen thank goodness. That can be quite dangerous. I can imagine you were quite sore and I hope the cut on your head healed quickly. I definitely understand about having your pride hurt. I felt pretty stupid tripping over the dog that I circumvent every night. And the bruising was a result of hitting a wrought iron chair and large laundry basket. Scared DH to death.


Kathleendoris said:


> Just editing, as I did a 'Gwennie'. Sorry to hear about your fall, Gwennie. I feel for you, as I had a similar experience myself a week or so back. My grandson loves to go riding, but as he is disabled, he always has to have two adults accompanying him, someone from the riding school, and a family member. A couple of weeks ago, his mum was ill, so I took him. We went out for a 'hack' around the village lanes - just a gentle stroll, really - and all went well until we were almost back at the stables. At that point, a very large tractor approached from the opposite direction. The driver was very responsible, and slowed down to a crawl as he got close to the pony. Sadly, the pony was still a little spooked, took a step to the side - and knocked me flying into a ditch. I had a slight cut on my head, but was otherwise unharmed. My biggest worry was for my glasses, but fortunately they fell off and were undamaged! Loss of dignity was probably the worst of it, but not the first time I have suffered that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think this one looks great sonja - anxious to see what you come up with next. --- sam


Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back 
I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
For this year


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Gwen and Julie. I am looking forward to seeing it done too. 

Goodness Gwen I am happy you didn't break any bones with your fall.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


Prayers for your son. I hope all goes well this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound good. May have to give it a try.


Has anyone else had piquant sauce on meatloaf? I love it!

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/id0np2rm/everyday-meat-loaf-and-piquant-sauce.html

Sometimes I add saute'd onions and a dash of steak sauce. I also like meatballs simmered in this sauce as an appetizer. I'm anxious to try the cranberry sauce too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is a photo of the hat I have been working on. It is the Sarah beanie pattern from Ravelry. Free.


It turned out fantastic!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


Wishing him all the best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

marlark said:


> It is Sat night here and I spent the whole day sitting and doing a puzzle on the jigsaw.com It was a water pic so very difficult and I cut it to 300 pieces. I joined the tea party to see everyones comments re: Halloween. I do not celebrate as it conflicts with t he tenets of my religion due to the demonic elements. JWs reject any such involvements. Many
> cannot understand the evergrowing reference to demonic in many of today's entertainments, but we do not. The recipes are great Sam. I always want something like these late in the evening and somehow never stock up on them when I shop.
> I love pecans. I will try these bars when I can. I cook very simply due to my difficulty with standing. I tripped last week and fell right on my face, but did not injure much
> although I had a very difficult time getting myself up again. As the weather is getting increasingly cool at night
> ...


So sorry to hear of your fall. I hope you heel quickly. I am so thankful you are getting helpers to help with some of the chores around the home and company to pass the hours with.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can be over --- what time?
> 
> I met another person from Mt. Prospect at the Entralac class in Ft. Wayne; I'll let you know when we decide to meet up at Mosaic if you're interested.


Too late, we ate it. Was good. Yes to Mosaic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


Hope all goes well for your son tomorrow. I'm also going for my scan tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is clear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else had piquant sauce on meatloaf? I love it!
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/recipe/id0np2rm/everyday-meat-loaf-and-piquant-sauce.html
> 
> Sometimes I add saute'd onions and a dash of steak sauce. I also like meatballs simmered in this sauce as an appetizer. I'm anxious to try the cranberry sauce too.


I've never tried piquant sauce but it sounds good. I'm always looking for a good meat loaf recipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Too late, we ate it. Was good. Yes to Mosaic.


I'm glad you know I was kidding. I will make that cranberry chicken sometime soon. I'll let you know when we decide to meet up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorriena, thank you. I'll be fine once the low pressure and winds leave. Looking forward to seeing snow on the Sierras. We are 15 miles east of the sierras and get nice views.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


Fingers crossed that all goes well this week.

Can't wait to see that entrelac sweater when you do it. I've never tried that


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


Is the gusset what some would refer to as the bottom of the arm? You are doing fantastic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had a wonderful weekend with Rookie, was good to get away. Still have the cold, hopefully did not pass it on to her or my Aunt and Uncle whom we stayed with. Was wonderful to get to meet Tami, had a wonderful lunch with her and her DH. Learned a lot in our entralac class, spent many hours talking and got a great lesson on crocheting from Rookie. Am started on a project thought it has many "design elements" in it, it is great practice and I think I have the crochet stitches down fairly well. Have to go back to work today and as its the first of the month will be very busy. Have next Wednesday off for Veterans Day so can look forward to a day of knitting, crocheting and sewing then. Will try to get caught up tonight. Have a baby shower Thursday at school for one of the teachers and then am giving a shower on Sunday for DIL (no they are not married just easier) that is due later this month. Everyone enjoy your day/evening.
> 
> {{{{{{{group hug}}}}}
> 
> Prayers and hugs


It was great to meet you Dawn!

Our DD is not married either. However, we see the commitment and love. Just not something he is willing to do, after seeing what his brothers went thru. And we have also called him DSIL. I believe God put those babies here for a reason, and to the correct parents.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing to just bump into the others. Sounds like a wondeful day for you all.
> I want to go to that shop sometime. You lucky lady.


We had a great time. You get here and I will take you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Is the gusset what some would refer to as the bottom of the arm? You are doing fantastic.


Yes, it is the underarm gusset, thanks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Is the gusset what some would refer to as the bottom of the arm? You are doing fantastic.


Mary, a gusset in knitting is ususally a diamond-shaped piece inserted at the point where the four seams of the armhole sides, the joinin both sides of the sleeve and the side seam of the body of the sweater would meet. It is intended to make a more comfortable spot under the arm as well as to be and easier joining spot. /\
\/ Kinda, sorta like this shape under the arm/sleeve proper.

Did that make sense?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Mary, a gusset in knitting is ususally a diamond-shaped piece inserted at the point where the four seams of the armhole sides, the joinin both sides of the sleeve and the side seam of the body of the sweater would meet. It is intended to make a more comfortable spot under the arm as well as to be and easier joining spot. /\
> \/ Kinda, sorta like this shape under the arm/sleeve proper.
> 
> Did that make sense?
> ...


Except with a Guernsey there are no seams- that is one of the delights of the design!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am finally caught up with this week. I took today as a vacation day which was wonderful. I have washed dishes, did many loads of laundry, helped a knitter out with her scarves and knitted up a pair of mittens today. The boys and I went to a late lunch and then to the grocery store to get milk and cereal. The groom's brother got married in March of this year and we hadn't gotten them a gift. We asked what they would like and they both said cereal. They can't get a certain cereal where they live and said that is what they wanted. We found 4 boxes of that cereal at our store so we got them the cereal they wanted as well as some new cereals on the market. I will also send some knitted dishcloths and some kitchen towels with the cereal.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Mary, a gusset in knitting is ususally a diamond-shaped piece inserted at the point where the four seams of the armhole sides, the joinin both sides of the sleeve and the side seam of the body of the sweater would meet. It is intended to make a more comfortable spot under the arm as well as to be and easier joining spot. /\
> \/ Kinda, sorta like this shape under the arm/sleeve proper.
> 
> Did that make sense?
> ...


That does make sense. I know what a gusset is on my mittens and on socks. I just wasn't sure where it was located on a sweater. Thanks for the information.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much depends on the individual puppy! Although I am sure the way it is handled can bring out personality.


I had a golden mix who tore up trees to chew the thick roots. I b elieve that often this is a vitamin deficiency or mineral lacking that causes them to chew so much. He ate everything. Marlar,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the 3rd square tonight watching the Lego Movie with Gage &#9786;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the 3rd square tonight watching the Lego Movie with Gage ☺


They seem to be quite big squares, looking good, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> I had a golden mix who tore up trees to chew the thick roots. I b elieve that often this is a vitamin deficiency or mineral lacking that causes them to chew so much. He ate everything. Marlar,


Ringo just loves chewing on grass.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandpa used to call them pinnys but I have not heard the expression anywhere else. I recently read a book & it said pinny is short for pinafore.


The word pinny would be used here- so we all know what it meant but aprons was the most common term used.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just posted this on a another topic in request from someone for ideas as to how to use pumpkins so figured I may as well put it here as well.

Roast pumpkin is a great vegtable with a roast- a staple for most people down here.
We used to have bolied pumpkin as kids but never found it very inspiring. However what is very nice is mashing potatoes and pumpkin together. Proportions don't matter that much but maybe a bit more potato as pumpkin is more watery. SImply cook them together and then mash as you would potatoes (but most likely won't want milk or at least less than for just potoatoes. I still add the butter as it tastes so good)
Pumpkin Soup
500 gm (about 4 cups) pumpkin diced.
2 onions, chopped
1 large carrot, sliced
2 teaspoons chicken stock powder
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
pepper to taste.

In a large saucepan add all ingredients and cover with water. Bring to the boil, reduce heat, simmer covered for 20-25 minutes or until vegetables are soft when tested, Puree soup and add pepper to taste.
This is a low calorie version sutiable for diabetics (0.7gm fat, 2.7 gm protein, 8.9 gms carbs, 221 kilojoules (53 calories).
The recipe suggest adding a tin of crab meat, I added tuna.

But you can also add milk, cream or evaporated milk to make it creamy (which is the way I prefer it, evaporated milk works well here as it is creamy but better for you than cream). 
Pumpkin soup is flexible, I decided to add carrot before I read the recipe fully as I didn't have quite enough pumpkin and they go very well together. Play around with flavourings as well once you have tried it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops can't fit my head through the doorway again😄


We'll send Gwen and her husband over and he can widen the doors for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Pets sound dangerous- hope you get over the brusing quickly and that it is only bruisng and you haven't damamged anything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are very adverturesome..It's a bit to grasp at first, but a very fun technique. It does require some concentration, but works up faster for me than I can do cables and I love the resulting fabric. It can be blocked to smooth out or left chunky. I prefer the chunky, but it would be interesting to see on a baby set. Can't wait to see your progress.
> 
> I know I have to get my class materials out and refresh my memory so that I can get it "set" in my brain. Uniform tension is necessary for a tidy look and that's not one of my strong suits in knitting. We did stockinet stitch throughout, but the teacher showed us some beautiful lace and garter stitch patterns. I'll probably start with hat, fingerless mitts, or scarf. I have a sock pattern in entrelac saved in my pattern folder and now know that I was getting a little a head of my skill level.


I've done a pair of socks in Entrelac, they look good but don't have the stretch to make them fit well so they tend to slip down (actually I swapped feet and then had no problems! but not nearly as firm as most other socks I have done).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It amazes me how you look at a pattern like that and say "I'll have a go" - I would run a mile! Good on you! :thumbup:


Think Brantley will need to remove all the doors totally and leave the place fully open plan to let Sonja get around her house(not sure what he can do about bathrooms and bedrooms but sure he could think of something).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As long as I understand the pattern I will give it a try ,


Don't try to understand entrelac though- it doesn't make sense when you just read it. You need to try it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The pattern I have is entralac in the round and both Dawn and I found that the cable on our circulars really got tangled and and we wish we had brought straight needles for the class. I hear there's a way to manage the tangle by knitting backwards rather than turning the work so much. There are probably some tricks for the entralac socks too - such as using DPNs rather than cables...sure is fascinating though.


I did mine on magic loop, but I would suggest a pattern for magic loop rather than trying to adapt it.
I do knit backwards and somtimes use oit for entrelac and other times keep turning depending on how I feel. To knit backwards put your left needle into the back of the first stitch on the right needle, put the yarn round the left needle and pull it through the sttich on the needle. Some say it is much quicker but I'm not convinced it is any quicker as I don't knit as quickly and so the time saved turning the work is lost in the slower knitting. But certainly it can help lessen the twisting etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie & Darowil, in Austria, outside of Vienna at the Heuriger they had a dessert dumpling. My friend Helga told me to be sure and eat it, even though I didn't want any, because the lady had made them special for me and my mother. I'm not a dumpling fan but I followed orders to be polite. Here are some variations. http://www.vienna-unwrapped.com/austrian-food/dumpling-recipes/


And did you enjoy them? Thanks for that link


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we were about 60 miles southeast of pittsburgh. beautiful country. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi Sam, I wasn't on the computer all day yesterday, so I just saw your question. Freedom is my mailing address, we actually live in Economy Borough. We are located about 25 miles north of Pittsburgh. About an hour from Youngstown, two hours from Cleveland, four hours from Columbus in Ohio.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.


to me bed clothes is blankets and sheets and pillow cases. Otherwise would just use the term for one if only meaning one. For example I might ask what bedclothes were needed (or bedding) but do you need sheets if I knew the blankets were there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Sam -you should be heading off to bed not appearing here!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

However what is very nice is mashing potatoes and pumpkin together. Proportions don't matter that much but maybe a bit more potato as pumpkin is more watery.
Mashed potatoes with carrot is also very good. Use about equal amounts. I get the carrots boiling before I peel the potatoes as they take a little longer to cook. Then just mash as usual with butter and milk. Kids who don't want to eat veg will eat it and like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea each of the boys got about five pounds of candy give or take. but they do not wander the streets - most children are accompanied by one or both parents and at least here it is done during the evening light hours. you are not missing anything by not having it --- sam



darowil said:


> For each pound!!!b How much candy do they get?
> The whole idea seems so odd to me- I stuggle with it in a similar way to Marlack.
> But I don't get why kids are encouraged to wander the streets knocking on strangers doors so they can get candy. It seems to go so against what we spend all year teaching our kids- about talking to strangers and especially taking sweets from them; not eating candy (what a great idea of the dentist BTW-says me sitting her eating peppermints and was it here someone said she gave toothbrushes?); and expecting something to be given them just becuase they want it-and maybe even demand it. Or have I missed something as it not a part of our culture though it is increasing in popularity- after all if the shops can convince us to do something they make more money.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see the finished product - i know it will be perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you and Rookie had a great time . It's funny you had a lesson on entralac as I've been wanting to try it for a while now and a couple of days ago I spotted this pattern in a charity shop . Think I will start with the hat or maybe the trousers 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the url for the scarf? he used to post her once in a while. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Doogie, a knitter from the Pacific northwest, posted a scarf few years ago which he had knit in entrelac and had then ''killed'' the yarn to flatten the stitches and the scarf. I thought that the scarf was much improved by the flattening and looked great. Of course it became a deal wider but looked really good to my eyes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we need to wrap you in bubble wrap permanently. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Going back to rest awhile. Will come back later and post pictures of Denise, et al. TTYL


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I never seem to get on here before midnight. Oh well, I've always been a night owl. I remember Sam mentioning about driving straight through to Seattle when he was younger. DH does not like to fly (after a few scary incidents) so we always drive wherever we are going. My son recently moved to Seattle and got engaged. So in September we packed our van and drove out to visit him and his fiance. The travel time was four days, but I would rather stretch it out to five. This was a trip to spend time with them, so we didn't do any sightseeing, but I'm sure this will not be the last time we go there. The interesting is that we gave our van to DS and came back on the train. Three days total from Seattle to Pittsburgh. We would certainly do it again. A few things I learned...Get a bigger sleeping car! We had a roomette and one of the beds was an upper bunk..I did NOT sleep there. We were on the lower level and there were three bathrooms and a shower on that level. Meals were included with price of our ticket, and the food was excellent. We also discovered early on that going to the dining car was not easy. The stairs were manageable, but walking through railroad cars was like,as my DH put it, being a ball in a pinball machine. And he does not walk with a cane as I do. Luckily you could get meals delivered to your room, and we did that for the rest of the trip. Our car attendant was fantastic, and she even let us hang out in the larger family bedroom on the same level whenever it wasn't occupied. We left Seattle (Edmonds) at 5PM on Thursday, arriving in Chicago Saturday eve. Slept overnight and was in Pittsburgh the next morning. If we go again we will try to book the handicapped room, same sleeping arrangements but with more floor space, and there's a sink and commode in the room. It requires booking a few months ahead. We rested for a couple of days and then drove to South Carolina to get MIL who is now going to be staying with us. As You can guess my DH REALLY likes to drive!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah!


Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is this one i used last week isn't it" --- sam

SLOW COOKER CRANBERRY GLAZED CHICKEN

Holiday flavors are thrown into the slow cooker for a delicious, fuss-free dinner!

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 chicken breasts 
1 small yellow onion, diced 
1 (14 ounce) can cranberry sauce 
1 cup barbecue sauce 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
Betty Crocker Potato Buds instant mashed potatoes

DIRECTIONS

1 Place the chicken and onion in the slow cooker. Add all the remaining ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir to combine. Pour the sauce over the chicken. Cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or HIGH for 4-5 hours.

2 Serve with Betty Crocker Potato Buds

 instant mashed potatoes with some extra sauce on the side.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cranberry-glazed-chicken


Swedenme said:


> Go to page 1 the recipe is in Sam's first post along with all the other recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss this somewhere - did i welcome you grant - i hope so - if not - i am really glad to welcome you and hope you come back again real soon. it would be nice to have another man on here. what are you knitting right now? i have a sweater, afghan and my "eternal" socks on the go now - one of these days i am going to wear those socks and knit aother pair - aren't i tami? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too Grant. Had company coming was just a bit scattered and forgot to welcome you. I know Sam love not being the only male or only one of a few and of course no matter who you are we welcome you. Please share with us what you are working on, how life is going and all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the snow going to stay or is this just a tease? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you've taken another fall, guess we won't be calling you Grace anytime soon, lol. Hope you are better tomorrow & haven't really damaged something.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Mom used to do the sugar- cinnamon n pastry twists too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Prayers for your son. I hope all goes well this week.


Thank you Martina the 3 weeks sure go fast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for your son tomorrow. I'm also going for my scan tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is clear.


Thank you rookie and Liz 
Will be thinking about you Liz and hope you get good results


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers crossed that all goes well this week.
> 
> Can't wait to see that entrelac sweater when you do it. I've never tried that


Thank you Bonnie 
I have never tried it either so it should be fun . I have some things I need to finish and some other projects I need to start and finish first


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just checking in again, having spent all yesterday at the airport in Guernsey waiting for the fog to lift at East Midlands so I could get there to visit DD. It didn't, so the flight was eventually cancelled. Will try again today. At least we had a lovely sunny day here - just very foggy over lots of the Mainland.
Now to read what you've all been doing. Gwenie, you must be feeling bruised, so please take good care of yourself. 
Gussets ahoy! Julie
Bonnie, fingers crossed for DS's employment.
{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}} for everyone


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery &#128546; 
Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out ! 
It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
Hope all are well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


Hello Jackie glad to see you back I had a suspicion that you were not feeling to good and was praying your pain would go . Sorry you had to go back to hospital . I hope you are now feeling a lot better . Just take it easy
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Think Brantley will need to remove all the doors totally and leave the place fully open plan to let Sonja get around her house(not sure what he can do about bathrooms and bedrooms but sure he could think of something).


Head was definitely swelling by the minute yesterday , but then all I have to do is look at all the lovely items you all make and head soon deflates again which is a good thing as I don't have to turn sideways to get through the door ways🤕


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Oh my Goodness Gwen! :shock: :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a fall kathleendoris - glad you were not hurt - guess we are needing to keep gwen away from any horses. lol --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just editing, as I did a 'Gwennie'. Sorry to hear about your fall, Gwennie. I feel for you, as I had a similar experience myself a week or so back. My grandson loves to go riding, but as he is disabled, he always has to have two adults accompanying him, someone from the riding school, and a family member. A couple of weeks ago, his mum was ill, so I took him. We went out for a 'hack' around the village lanes - just a gentle stroll, really - and all went well until we were almost back at the stables. At that point, a very large tractor approached from the opposite direction. The driver was very responsible, and slowed down to a crawl as he got close to the pony. Sadly, the pony was still a little spooked, took a step to the side - and knocked me flying into a ditch. I had a slight cut on my head, but was otherwise unharmed. My biggest worry was for my glasses, but fortunately they fell off and were undamaged! Loss of dignity was probably the worst of it, but not the first time I have suffered that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always called them bed clothes - i still do. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Bed clothes was what we called them, too, although these days, I think I probably use the word 'sheets' more often. 'Changing the bed clothes' still seems a perfectly natural thing to say, even now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> However what is very nice is mashing potatoes and pumpkin together. Proportions don't matter that much but maybe a bit more potato as pumpkin is more watery.
> Mashed potatoes with carrot is also very good. Use about equal amounts. I get the carrots boiling before I peel the potatoes as they take a little longer to cook. Then just mash as usual with butter and milk. Kids who don't want to eat veg will eat it and like it.


I love potato mashed with Swede or Parsnip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just checking in again, having spent all yesterday at the airport in Guernsey waiting for the fog to lift at East Midlands so I could get there to visit DD. It didn't, so the flight was eventually cancelled. Will try again today. At least we had a lovely sunny day here - just very foggy over lots of the Mainland.
> Now to read what you've all been doing. Gwenie, you must be feeling bruised, so please take good care of yourself.
> Gussets ahoy! Julie
> Bonnie, fingers crossed for DS's employment.
> {{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}} for everyone


Rising the third increase round now, Lin- sorry you are delayed by the fog!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness DH and I had such a wonderful time with Denice (Nicho) and her DH. They are a delightful couple and hope they will venture here again. Since is was a rainy dreary day we did very little sightseeing but did go to a local watering hole called The Globe and listened to so me good local musicians play some Irish tunes. The dinner was good; did as Sassafras mentioned and added carrots to the Cranberry Chicken recipe. Plan on making a pot pie out of the leftovers (made almost double the recipe). I made a sour cream pound cake that we all enjoyed for dessert. They headed out around 9:30 this morning. I'll share pictures as soon as I get them; DH took some with his cell phone and I've sent them to myself. Again, we had a wonderful time; everyone would so enjoy them.


Sounds like a fantastic time together. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a recipe to try. --- sam

Spoon Bread posted by David Leite

Serves 4 to 6

INGREDIENTS

1 cup white cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1/3 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder (Ms. Lewis preferred Royal brand, although chances are any kind will make do)
3 large eggs, lightly beaten
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus loads more for serving
2 cups buttermilk (either low-fat or full-fat)

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F (204° C).

2. Sift the cornmeal, salt, sugar, baking soda, and baking powder into a large bowl and combine. Make a well in the center and add the beaten eggs into the center but do not incorporate them. Set aside.

3. Place the butter in a 1 1/2-quart souffle dish or a 8-inch square baking dish and put it in the oven to heat just until the butter melts. (You dont want to preheat the dish as long as you would, say, a cast-iron skillet in which you intend to bake corn bread. Such a high heat could cause the spoon bread to separate.)

4. Now vigorously stir the eggs into the cornmeal mixture. Then add the buttermilk, stirring well. Set aside.

5. Now carefully remove the hot dish from the oven and tilt it around to slick the entire surface with butter. Tip any excess butter from the dish into the batter and stir quickly to incorporate, then pour the batter into the hot baking dish.

6. Bake the spoon bread for 35 minutes. Spoon it hot from the dish with loads of fresh butter on the side.

http://leitesculinaria.com/73299/recipes-spoon-bread



machriste said:


> I think the spoon bread was sort of like a soufflé made with cornmeal or polenta and cheese. My friend made it in a soufflé dish and would serve it with a spoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


Lucky indeed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DH calls sheets "bedclothes." :shock: Too cute. He learned that from his grandmother.


My mum always called them that too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your son to speed a positive report and to keep him well after chemo. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping positive thoughts and energy zooming your way. --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for your son tomorrow. I'm also going for my scan tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is clear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


Glad you are starting to feel better. Yummy looking cake!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to your son to speed a positive report and to keep him well after chemo. --- sam


Hate the scans , didn't think they would do another one so quickly , thought I would have plenty of time before having to think about scan results again 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky indeed!


I definitely was , the yarn is not expensive less than £2 but I just love the colour and glitter , making a little party top for a 1 year old according to the pattern should have enough 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's getting time - probably past time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hello Sam -you should be heading off to bed not appearing here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy bubba love - hope you are feeling some better and will soon be back in the pink. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


Lovely! 
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn sonja - interested in seeing what you are knitting. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's getting time - probably past time. --- sam


Definitely past time Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> lovely yarn sonja - interested in seeing what you are knitting. ---- sam


I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Digging through a few boxes today that were in storage.
> Found some knitting. Imagine that. Lol
> 
> Believe I was using leftovers from blue yarn. I have 2 squares done and finishing the 3rd now. Will make another one, maybe 2 and then single crochet them together. A little scrapghan


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I definitely was , the yarn is not expensive less than £2 but I just love the colour and glitter , making a little party top for a 1 year old according to the pattern should have enough
> Sonja


And the thought makes it special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


Should be lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not much this week as I'm at the hospital every day . Son has to go for another scan tomorrow , then see consultant Wednesday and in for chemo Thursday hopefully , although I wish he didn't as he has been feeling really good these past days so I'm hoping chemo doesn't knock him back
> I'm going to have to start knitting Christmas stuff or nothing will be finished
> For this year


Thinking of you all this week.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hate the scans , didn't think they would do another one so quickly , thought I would have plenty of time before having to think about scan results again
> Sonja


I hope so much that the outcome will be good. It is excellent news that he is feeling so much better. Perhaps that will help him to cope a little better with the chemo, although it is always horrible, there is no pretending otherwise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


Sorry to hear that you ended up back in there. Thanks goodness you are feeling better. Take things easy and look after yourself. Good to hear from you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


Oooh I like that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope so much that the outcome will be good. It is excellent news that he is feeling so much better. Perhaps that will help him to cope a little better with the chemo, although it is always horrible, there is no pretending otherwise.


He is feeling and looking lots better than he was . He has even booked a couple of sessions in with the physio which he has needed to do but not had the energy till now . He is going today after his scan so will see how he copes with that . Have a feeling he will go home and hug the couch for a few hours 😄
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh I like that!


It's a fairly easy knit . Well so far it is . Still keep looking at the large arm shaping but as I'm now knitting the sleeves will soon find out how it all goes together


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slippers and more slippers. now i am definitely going to bed. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-comfy-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=e2adeae8fe-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-e2adeae8fe-60616885

i want the multicolored pair with the scaly things around the top.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm about to turn off my computer- we have a thunder storm and sound slike could keep going so I might shut off for the night. Chance to read instead so see you all later tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm about to turn off my computer- we have a thunder storm and sound slike could keep going so I might shut off for the night. Chance to read instead so see you all later tomorrow.


Talk tomorrow.... I guess we will get that storm tomorrow... there is quite a bit of rain forecast.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


That is so pretty need to find a pattern like that for my GD who is two .
Your Santa hat and booties look awesome would love to have those patterns . Please let me know if you are going to sell them.
Just seen the other baby set you want to try where do you get these lovely patterns?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be praying for your son and family. I have seen what this cancer has been like on our family very hard on my children. My sisters are taking it very hard and my 82 year old Mom is very troubled about it all. I hope now that I'm feeling better they will to. 
And I hope the next step won't be to hard on me or them


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie sounds like you are really coming along with your knitting project has there been a picture lately?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here our nursing homes/retirement homes have the residents give the kids candy and then they get the joy of seeing the little ones and the kids get candy in a nice safe environment. They still go door to door here also, always with a parent.

i have an idea each of the boys got about five pounds of candy give or take. but they do not wander the streets - most children are accompanied by one or both parents and at least here it is done during the evening light hours. you are not missing anything by not having it --- sam

darowil wrote:
For each pound!!!b How much candy do they get?
The whole idea seems so odd to me- I stuggle with it in a similar way to Marlack.
But I don't get why kids are encouraged to wander the streets knocking on strangers doors so they can get candy. It seems to go so against what we spend all year teaching our kids- about talking to strangers and especially taking sweets from them; not eating candy (what a great idea of the dentist BTW-says me sitting her eating peppermints and was it here someone said she gave toothbrushes?); and expecting something to be given them just becuase they want it-and maybe even demand it. Or have I missed something as it not a part of our culture though it is increasing in popularity- after all if the shops can convince us to do something they make more money.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck to Sonja's son and to Liz with the test results today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


Lovely to have you back with us and I'm pleased to hear that you are feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


That will be lovely done in that wool.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I never seem to get on here before midnight. Oh well, I've always been a night owl. I remember Sam mentioning about driving straight through to Seattle when he was younger. DH does not like to fly (after a few scary incidents) so we always drive wherever we are going. My son recently moved to Seattle and got engaged. So in September we packed our van and drove out to visit him and his fiance. The travel time was four days, but I would rather stretch it out to five. This was a trip to spend time with them, so we didn't do any sightseeing, but I'm sure this will not be the last time we go there. The interesting is that we gave our van to DS and came back on the train. Three days total from Seattle to Pittsburgh. We would certainly do it again. A few things I learned...Get a bigger sleeping car! We had a roomette and one of the beds was an upper bunk..I did NOT sleep there. We were on the lower level and there were three bathrooms and a shower on that level. Meals were included with price of our ticket, and the food was excellent. We also discovered early on that going to the dining car was not easy. The stairs were manageable, but walking through railroad cars was like,as my DH put it, being a ball in a pinball machine. And he does not walk with a cane as I do. Luckily you could get meals delivered to your room, and we did that for the rest of the trip. Our car attendant was fantastic, and she even let us hang out in the larger family bedroom on the same level whenever it wasn't occupied. We left Seattle (Edmonds) at 5PM on Thursday, arriving in Chicago Saturday eve. Slept overnight and was in Pittsburgh the next morning. If we go again we will try to book the handicapped room, same sleeping arrangements but with more floor space, and there's a sink and commode in the room. It requires booking a few months ahead. We rested for a couple of days and then drove to South Carolina to get MIL who is now going to be staying with us. As You can guess my DH REALLY likes to drive!!


And if you want a break from the train car, we'll pick you up at Union Station and give you a comfy bed and home-cooked meal to bolster you in your travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


That's working up beautifully. Can't wait until the suspense is over and we know what it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> That is so pretty need to find a pattern like that for my GD who is two .
> Your Santa hat and booties look awesome would love to have those patterns . Please let me know if you are going to sell them.
> Just seen the other baby set you want to try where do you get these lovely patterns?


That is a pretty pattern...might tackle that for the DGD's for next summer.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the scarf? he used to post her once in a while. --- sam


Sorry, Sam, but I don't have it. Admired the work but don't have the time to even try the technique.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good. Pinned it. I have put salsa on top of meatloaf before.


RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone else had piquant sauce on meatloaf? I love it!
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/recipe/id0np2rm/everyday-meat-loaf-and-piquant-sauce.html
> 
> Sometimes I add saute'd onions and a dash of steak sauce. I also like meatballs simmered in this sauce as an appetizer. I'm anxious to try the cranberry sauce too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Packing now! How I wish!


darowil said:


> We'll send Gwen and her husband over and he can widen the doors for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just a klutz. I really should have a night light but DH want total darkness when trying to sleep. I think I'm going to put a small flashlight on my sidetable to use for when I get up. Truly wasn't the dog's fault. She's always slept on the floor at the foot of the bed; I just miss stepped going around her. Looks horrible but I'm able to lean back in the chair now which I couldn't do before.


darowil said:


> Pets sound dangerous- hope you get over the brusing quickly and that it is only bruisng and you haven't damamged anything else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably wouldn't hurt to do so Sam. Pretty embarrassed at having to be helped up from the ground or floor so much lately.  quote=thewren]think we need to wrap you in bubble wrap permanently. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to see you back here Jackie! Take your time catching up. Hope the pain is much much better if not gone now. You have been missed.


Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That yarn is gorgeous; very dressy looking. So if not a scarf is it a cowl?


Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too!


thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to your son to speed a positive report and to keep him well after chemo. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Let us know how things turn out Liz. Keeping you in prayer.


thewren said:


> keeping positive thoughts and energy zooming your way. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely.


Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So Sam I just heard on the news that Ohio could legalize pot today.
Wonder if the Fed. govt. will end up taxing it like tobacco once more and more states do this. Wil be interesting to observe.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry to here you have had a fall Gwen . Sending healing prayers out for you ! Just seen your headband might see if my brain could work one up.
Sorry to to read of others who are not well, will keep you all in my prayers.
I'm going to try today to see if I can do a bit or crocheting or knitting.
If not maybe able to do a bit of Swedish weaving have my blanket half done &#128516;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


Yay!!! So glad you are feeling better and what a lovely cake. I'm sure it doesn't just taste good but also has a very special feeling to go with the cake since it was made by a friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be praying for your son and family. I have seen what this cancer has been like on our family very hard on my children. My sisters are taking it very hard and my 82 year old Mom is very troubled about it all. I hope now that I'm feeling better they will to.
> And I hope the next step won't be to hard on me or them


I hope this for you too!!! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits wrote:
I never seem to get on here before midnight. Oh well, I've always been a night owl. I remember Sam mentioning about driving straight through to Seattle when he was younger. DH does not like to fly (after a few scary incidents) so we always drive wherever we are going. My son recently moved to Seattle and got engaged. So in September we packed our van and drove out to visit him and his fiance. The travel time was four days, but I would rather stretch it out to five. This was a trip to spend time with them, so we didn't do any sightseeing, but I'm sure this will not be the last time we go there. The interesting is that we gave our van to DS and came back on the train. Three days total from Seattle to Pittsburgh. We would certainly do it again. A few things I learned...Get a bigger sleeping car! We had a roomette and one of the beds was an upper bunk..I did NOT sleep there. We were on the lower level and there were three bathrooms and a shower on that level. Meals were included with price of our ticket, and the food was excellent. We also discovered early on that going to the dining car was not easy. The stairs were manageable, but walking through railroad cars was like,as my DH put it, being a ball in a pinball machine. And he does not walk with a cane as I do. Luckily you could get meals delivered to your room, and we did that for the rest of the trip. Our car attendant was fantastic, and she even let us hang out in the larger family bedroom on the same level whenever it wasn't occupied. We left Seattle (Edmonds) at 5PM on Thursday, arriving in Chicago Saturday eve. Slept overnight and was in Pittsburgh the next morning. If we go again we will try to book the handicapped room, same sleeping arrangements but with more floor space, and there's a sink and commode in the room. It requires booking a few months ahead. We rested for a couple of days and then drove to South Carolina to get MIL who is now going to be staying with us. As You can guess my DH REALLY likes to drive!!



RookieRetiree said:


> And if you want a break from the train car, we'll pick you up at Union Station and give you a comfy bed and home-cooked meal to bolster you in your travels.


Wow, wouldn't that be wonderful!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm just a klutz. I really should have a night light but DH want total darkness when trying to sleep. I think I'm going to put a small flashlight on my sidetable to use for when I get up. Truly wasn't the dog's fault. She's always slept on the floor at the foot of the bed; I just miss stepped going around her. Looks horrible but I'm able to lean back in the chair now which I couldn't do before.


Oh Gwen, so sorry the pain was so bad you couldn't lean back, but glad you can now. The flashlight is a great idea. So glad you didn't break anything and hope you didn't hurt your back in a lasting way. Falls take just a second but the injuries can last forever. I wonder if there is a type of night light that would come on when it sensed motion so you wouldn't have to be fooling with a flashlight, but that is better than no light. If you are a klutz, then you have lots of friends on here.
Gentle Hugs


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My mum always called them that too.


re: sheets, pillow cases, called bedclothes.

I will have to tell DH that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Railyn, so sorry to hear this. Healing Wishes for him and hoping he has the best doctors and nurses. This will be a difficult time for him and for you too along with exhausting emotionally and physically. Hugs. Stay well yourself but I know how hard it is to take care of yourself at times like this. Glad you grabbed your knitting. Good therapy for you.



Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea each of the boys got about five pounds of candy give or take. but they do not wander the streets - most children are accompanied by one or both parents and at least here it is done during the evening light hours. you are not missing anything by not having it --- sam


Here young kids dont wonder the streets alone, either a teenager or parent go with. My DIL took the GKs down the steet. they live on & to her parents house on the next block, that was to be it but some if the grandparents neighbors were waving them over so they did a few extra houses. Usually they go out about 4 so they are home before dark at 6. Some people who get very few kids coming give a couple of things, mini chocolate bars or small bags of chips.
I bought some regular sized chocolate bars in case someone comes I don't want to be caught with nothing, one year I gave loonies ($1 coins) as I forgot to buy anything-Murphy at work again! DH will eat them, I always buy something I don't like :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the snow going to stay or is this just a tease? --- sam


Thankfully just a tease so far as the ground isn't frozen yet so the snow melts but I'm sure it won't be long. Our anniversary is the 14th & there haven't been many years with no snow by then. It was very cold the year we got married but no snow on that day. We had to have a date that was sure not to interfere with harvest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Head was definitely swelling by the minute yesterday , but then all I have to do is look at all the lovely items you all make and head soon deflates again which is a good thing as I don't have to turn sideways to get through the door ways🤕


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
You and Darowil have me laughing. Nice way to start the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The children don't go alone here either. The parents might let the children come up to the door by themselves. I did see some teenagers with nobody in sight though. I think the parents were nearby in a car. I still love the way Darowil explained it though. Want to remember to tell my son her interpretation. She has me laughing quite a bit. :XD:



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here young kids dont wonder the streets alone, either a teenager or parent go with. My DIL took the GKs down the steet. they live on & to her parents house on the next block, that was to be it but some if the grandparents neighbors were waving them over so they did a few extra houses. Usually they go out about 4 so they are home before dark at 6. Some people who get very few kids coming give a couple of things, mini chocolate bars or small bags of chips.
> I bought some regular sized chocolate bars in case someone comes I don't want to be caught with nothing, one year I gave loonies ($1 coins) as I forgot to buy anything-Murphy at work again! DH will eat them, I always buy something I don't like :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Head was definitely swelling by the minute yesterday , but then all I have to do is look at all the lovely items you all make and head soon deflates again which is a good thing as I don't have to turn sideways to get through the door ways🤕


 :lol: :lol: When we were kids we used to fight alot, Mom used to say if fighting were fattening we wouldn't fit through any doors! She said when I left home my brother & sister were terribly lost without me to fight with :roll:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen I use a small flashlight at night and I have a night light in the bathroom. I'm going to put a few of the flame less timer candles around so it will be a soft glow if I get up at night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


I was wondering if things weren't going well since we hadn't heard from you. Hope the worst is now over & you'll be getting back to normal soon. Take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Gwen I use a small flashlight at night and I have a night light in the bathroom. I'm going to put a few of the flame less timer candles around so it will be a soft glow if I get up at night


I use a flameless candle in my hallway when I have company. Nice soft glow but enough to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, that is such a lovely sweater. Can't wait to see it. Great gift of the ball of yarn you admired and so sweet that you took a gift for the baby to this special lady. I love gold and glittery. Sure hope the scan is good and that the chemo doesn't knock your soon back too hard. Hope he gets to do physic. That would be a nice change for him even if difficult. Words are hard to find when someone is so sick to get better. Hugs on wings across the miles. 

Sam, those are my favorite slippers too. The ones with the scales on top. Not sure if they come in adult sizes, but some of the knitters/crocheters on here could take care of that!!

Gwen, so glad you had a special time with Nicho and her DH. Sounds like you are a wonderful hostess but so sad about the rainy weather. It did hamper some of her time here too. So great to get to meet her though and that is special to meet people from other countries, as special or more than sight seeing. Can't wait to see the photos. I'm going backwards to catch up so maybe already posted.

Budasha, hope you get good results tomorrow on your scan.

Julie, Yay Julie. I loved TNS's Gussets Ahoy. I'm watching. :wink: :-D 

Bonnie, love it that you make things for the Ronald McDonald House. I know how important that is to families when a family member is in the hospital!!!

In fact, thanks to all of you making hats, sweaters, blankets, mittens, etc., for those in need. Knitters are the BEST. 

Bubba Love, were you readmitted because of pain?? Hope you are ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie sounds like you are really coming along with your knitting project has there been a picture lately?


Not yet, this week, I'm waiting till the gusset is a bit more obvious, and then, hurrah, I will start a new pattern!

Edit, I'll include Daralene here too, I am getting a little tired of the pattern I am working but it is not too many more rounds to go!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I'm repeating this sorry but I can't remember if I told you about my good luck at the weekend .Went to see a lady a lady who lives about 10 minutes from me as I heard her granddaughter had just had her baby and decided to give her the snowman hat and booties as a gift .this lady was very kind and encouraged me a lot when I first learnt to knit even gave me some odd balls of yarn . She does not knit so much now as her hands are really bad but she showed me what she had just made and it made me laugh as she had used the yarn that I have been admiring for weeks now . . She loved the gift and as I was leaving she gave me a gift . A ball of the yarn that was left over . How lucky was I


Very pretty yarn, are you going to keep us in suspense as to what you're making? :-D


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if things weren't going well since we hadn't heard from you. Hope the worst is now over & you'll be getting back to normal soon. Take care.


My goal for November is to stay out of the spa! Spent most of October in there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting this the short sleeved version


Very cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love potato mashed with Swede or Parsnip!


Not sure what Swede is but I would love it for sure!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> slippers and more slippers. now i am definitely going to bed. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-comfy-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=e2adeae8fe-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-e2adeae8fe-60616885
> 
> i want the multicolored pair with the scaly things around the top.


I bought that pattern with the scaly thngs & made them for GD last year but found they weren't " dense" enough to stand up well & be very warm.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

If I could sit with some of these speed knitters I might learn why I'm so slow !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My goal for November is to stay out of the spa! Spent most of October in there


Hopefully you will achieve this!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And did you enjoy them? Thanks for that link


I'm not a lover of them but I ate them as a courtesy and appreciated them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure what Swede is but I would love it for sure!!!!


It is a kind of turnip- much loved by Scots- it is officially part of the Haggis ritual.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.



darowil said:


> to me bed clothes is blankets and sheets and pillow cases. Otherwise would just use the term for one if only meaning one. For example I might ask what bedclothes were needed (or bedding) but do you need sheets if I knew the blankets were there.


So interesting. Takes care of everything all at once.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So Sam I just heard on the news that Ohio could legalize pot today.
> Wonder if the Fed. govt. will end up taxing it like tobacco once more and more states do this. Wil be interesting to observe.


My DH thinks legalizing & taxing it will be a good thing. He says now kids can go buy it illegally but once it is controled hopefully they won't be able to get it so easy. Also, government may as well get tax dollars from it if it is going to be used anyway & maybe get rid of some dealers/criminals. Meth has become am terrible problem the past few years , I've heard thst it's really bad on some if the reserves in the area & Lloydminster has lots if troubles too.this who push that stuff should be severely punished as it is so devastating to lives.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


Hope your DH is better soon, scary for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought that pattern with the scaly thngs & made them for GD last year but found they weren't " dense" enough to stand up well & be very warm.


I bookmarked a nice slipper boot pattern Bonnie that looks nice and warm but I think it's adult only or maybe using different needles will make it smaller 
http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/stitch_archive.htm
There are a few patterns here but scroll down and click on the name of the pattern not the date 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you have that horrible visitor. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> I stupidly tripped over Leila (dog) in the dark last night when I got up to go to the bathroom. Fell hard. Badly bruised my right side and knee. Hurt from the neck down. Having difficulty sitting, moving, etc. today.


Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a kind of turnip- much loved by Scots- it is officially part of the Haggis ritual.


Please please don't eat me :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure what Swede is but I would love it for sure!!!!


Winter turnips are called Swede turnips


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be praying for your son and family. I have seen what this cancer has been like on our family very hard on my children. My sisters are taking it very hard and my 82 year old Mom is very troubled about it all. I hope now that I'm feeling better they will to.
> And I hope the next step won't be to hard on me or them


Thank you Jackie and I will praying for you and your family 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good luck to Sonja's son and to Liz with the test results today.


Thank you Kate


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel lively again. Anti biotic have started to work. Feel less pressure in my head.
> 
> Greg took Gage to school this morning and saw our old neighbor Dave. He loves to bake and we had no shortage of cookies and cakes when we lived at the old building.
> This is what Greg brought home for Gage.


Gage will be a happy boy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bookmarked a nice slipper boot pattern Bonnie that looks nice and warm but I think it's adult only or maybe using different needles will make it smaller
> http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/stitch_archive.htm
> There are a few patterns here but scroll down and click on the name of the pattern not the date
> Sonja


I've not seen thst site before, some great patterns. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am finally caught up with this week. I took today as a vacation day which was wonderful. I have washed dishes, did many loads of laundry, helped a knitter out with her scarves and knitted up a pair of mittens today. The boys and I went to a late lunch and then to the grocery store to get milk and cereal. The groom's brother got married in March of this year and we hadn't gotten them a gift. We asked what they would like and they both said cereal. They can't get a certain cereal where they live and said that is what they wanted. We found 4 boxes of that cereal at our store so we got them the cereal they wanted as well as some new cereals on the market. I will also send some knitted dishcloths and some kitchen towels with the cereal.


Glad you had a vacation day but it doesn't sound like any vacation to me. Know for you it was though and so glad you got it. Too funny about the cereal for a gift, but how sweet of them to want something that didn't cost a lot and they would really enjoy. Oooh the knitting dishcloths and towels will be great too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know them as 'bed clothes' as well.


I have heard the term also, and very occasionally will use it, but usually just say bedding or sheets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please please don't eat me :XD:


Wasn't thinking of that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you.
> Sonya it. Is around 75-80 F in day and 50-60 F at night. We are having low atmospheric pressure with strong winds and rain with snow 9000' today and 5000' tomorrow. FM and arthritis kick in when we have a low and with strong winds.


Sending you very gentle hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please please don't eat me :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, for the Gansey watchers, I have started the gussets.


 :thumbup: I am so looking forward to seeing the finished Gansey!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grant said:


> Hello Tami,
> what a nice Welcome! Thank you for being so kind and I promise you will hear from me again.
> Best regards from NYC,
> Grant


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have heard the term also, and very occasionally will use it, but usually just say bedding or sheets


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've not seen thst site before, some great patterns. Thanks for sharing it.


You are welcome Bonnie . There are a few there I like but I was thinking of make the slipper boot for my husband 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I am so looking forward to seeing the finished Gansey!


I have a long way to go, before that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 43 got to get moving. moving to a campground, then driving truck home to vote, then back to campground. a couple more days of nice weather. Will only have my phone and data usage, no wifi, but will try to keep up. If anyone needs me, send a PM. It will show up in my email and I will come look at it and respond.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme wrote:
Please please don't eat me 


Too funny........ :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Got on here for something else and here I am. :shock:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure what Swede is but I would love it for sure!!!!


I think it may be known to you as rutabaga. Here in England, we call it swede. I think it is one of those love it or hate it things, but I love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it may be known to you as rutabaga. Here in England, we call it swede. I think it is one of those love it or hate it things, but I love it!


I love rutabagas too. Funny how it got that name. Wonder if the Swedish people grew and cooked it a lot? Swedenme would rather it be rutabaga than Swede, I'm sure. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 43 got to get moving. moving to a campground, then driving truck home to vote, then back to campground. a couple more days of nice weather. Will only have my phone and data usage, no wifi, but will try to keep up. If anyone needs me, send a PM. It will show up in my email and I will come look at it and respond.


It is sure gorgeous out there today. Hope you are enjoying blue skies and warm temps today too. Now I'm really off. :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> re: sheets, pillow cases, called bedclothes.
> 
> I will have to tell DH that.


~~~Or bed linens


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'd have to worry about the boiling and smashing well before the eating!


😱😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And from me.


Thank you Tammi 
Have you got any remedies for blocked sinuses Tammi .it feels like someone is playing the piano on my top teeth and my cheekbones ache . Took tablets but they are either not working or taking there time about it 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure what Swede is but I would love it for sure!!!!


A rutabaga. Mom would always make mashed potatoes and mashed rutabaga for Thanksgiving. Next day she would combine their leftovers. Yum.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.

Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.

I send up prayers for all in need, and best wishes for all kinds of celebrations. We will be on the road for about 3 weeks, so still may be more absent than I wish, but I'll take pictures and share some of our fun.
carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it may be known to you as rutabaga. Here in England, we call it swede. I think it is one of those love it or hate it things, but I love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI has toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


Hello, Carol. You certainly seem to have a good deal to cope with at the moment. I have been absent from the TP too, having only returned this week, but I have had nothing on the scale of your problems to cope with.

I do hope those tests, when they eventually are completed, will give you some good news. The very worst scenario is to be kept waiting as you have been. Meanwhile, very best wishes, and good to hear from you again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI has toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


Hope things work out for DH- sorry about the testing regime. Your cottage looks so lovely with it's wooden walls.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Carol. You certainly seem to have a good deal to cope with at the moment. I have been absent from the TP too, having only returned this week, but I have had nothing on the scale of your problems to cope with.
> 
> I do hope those tests, when they eventually are completed, will give you some good news. The very worst scenario is to be kept waiting as you have been. Meanwhile, very best wishes, and good to hear from you again.


~~~thanks, Kathleen. The not knowing is difficult, but DH often "goes with his gut feelings"...and he feels good. So, he is willing to wait a while. His days at the clinic have been tiring and tedious...bone scan, CAT scan, interviews, and other tests...all in one day. Wearing on the nerves and stamina. We are very fortunate our DS lives about 10 minutes from the clinic and is able to take the time off from work to accompany his dad to all of these test. On one visit, DH had 5 appointments in 3 different buildings. The Cleveland Clinic is a VERY big and convoluted place! I don't walk well at all, so DS was able to help out quite a bit. We are fortunate!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things work out for DH- sorry about the testing regime. Your cottage looks so lovely with it's wooden walls.


~~~Hi Julie, thanks for the good wishes. I like the pine paneling, too. It make it seem warm & cozy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to have our absentees back and I hope all goes well for you and your families.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good to have our absentees back and I hope all goes well for you and your families.


Hello from me too . Lovely pictures Carol , new room looks great , but I'm sorry to hear about your husband having to go through more tests , I hope they come back all clear when he does get them done 
Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Carol so happy to see you just got back here myself. Keeping you and DH in my prayers!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So sorry to heat this keeping you both in prayers. Glad you grabbed your knitting.

quote=Railyn]Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

When our dogs eat grass they always end up barfing on the carpet. I figure that's why they eat it they need to throw up

quote=tami_ohio]When we had our dog many years ago, our vet told us if he was eating grass, he had an upset stomach.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Am caught up for the moment need to get back to work. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Marilyn. Will keep Ray in my prayers tht they are able to get the fluid off. Good that he will be where his regular doctor has his office. You take care and know we have you in prayer too.


Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Once I get out of our bedroom I have light so it is just a matter of navigating the bedroom. Silly, I've been doing it for years but just messed up Sunday night. Of course it only takes one time right? I haven't seen the candles with a timer but will look around for them. I like that idea. I do have a small flashlight that you can adjust the brightness of it so for now that is what I will use.


Bubba Love said:


> Gwen I use a small flashlight at night and I have a night light in the bathroom. I'm going to put a few of the flame less timer candles around so it will be a soft glow if I get up at night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> carol il/oh


Sorry to hear what your DH is going through. I can sympathize with him because I went through the same thing with my oncology group.

The pictures are lovely. Thank you for posting. Hope that you can get organized quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know what is going on with my phone. I may have to try posting pictures from it because I have emailed them to myself now twice and still haven't received them. (even check my trash on computer). I may have to get a connecting cord and transfer them that way. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with your DH.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH thinks legalizing & taxing it will be a good thing. He says now kids can go buy it illegally but once it is controled hopefully they won't be able to get it so easy. Also, government may as well get tax dollars from it if it is going to be used anyway & maybe get rid of some dealers/criminals. Meth has become am terrible problem the past few years , I've heard thst it's really bad on some if the reserves in the area & Lloydminster has lots if troubles too.this who push that stuff should be severely punished as it is so devastating to lives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got back from having my CT scan. I was surprised to find that I didn't have to drink anything. At all my previous scans, I had to drink a quart of liquid an hour before my scan. When I questioned this, the tech said it wasn't required for the chest. This gives me a peculiar feeling because my former hospital scanned from my pelvis to my chest to make sure there was nothing to be concerned about. I also spoke to my specialist's office about my pancreas. He wanted me to have a scan for that and I told his receptionist that I was scheduled for today's scan and would she arrange that the pancreas was done at the same time so I wouldn't need another scan. She said she would look after it. Hah! She didn't. I'll bet she just ignored our conversation. Rant over!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you asked Tami but I just started a Natural Remedy thing on Pintrest and had posted this so here it is.

http://blommi.com/homemade-vicks-shower-tablets-recipe-homemade-gift-for-men-women/

And you could just put some vicks under your nose. Also read today that mustard helps congestions.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi
> Have you got any remedies for blocked sinuses Tammi .it feels like someone is playing the piano on my top teeth and my cheekbones ache . Took tablets but they are either not working or taking there time about it
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy continuously zooming your way to wrap you and family up in healing goodness. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I will be praying for your son and family. I have seen what this cancer has been like on our family very hard on my children. My sisters are taking it very hard and my 82 year old Mom is very troubled about it all. I hope now that I'm feeling better they will to.
> And I hope the next step won't be to hard on me or them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures. The floors and walls are great. Sorry DH is getting conflicting results from the doctors. Pray that he is cancer free.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Budasha/Liz how did your tests go today?

Just read your post: Sorry they seemed to not listen to you. How long until you get your results?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't voted yet - not sure i will - don't feel like getting dressed to go out. i have mixed emotions on the pot issue - i can look at it from both sides - it would do away with the criminal element i think but would it make it too excessible to our children? of course they have ways of getting it if they want it bad enough. i would probably vote no - i don't think the state needs the hassle. they say the majority wants it legalized so we will see. personally - i can't see a "pot store" in defiance - much too conservative - but you never know. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So Sam I just heard on the news that Ohio could legalize pot today.
> Wonder if the Fed. govt. will end up taxing it like tobacco once more and more states do this. Wil be interesting to observe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry to hear this railyn - tons of healing energy zooming to wrap you husband in warm healing goodness. it's great that his doctor is at the same hospital - that should make both of you feel better. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well pooey. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought that pattern with the scaly thngs & made them for GD last year but found they weren't " dense" enough to stand up well & be very warm.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello from me too . Lovely pictures Carol , new room looks great , but I'm sorry to hear about your husband having to go through more tests , I hope they come back all clear when he does get them done
> Sonja


~~~Thanks Martina & Sonja. Keepin' our fingers crossed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just got back from having my CT scan. I was surprised to find that I didn't have to drink anything. At all my previous scans, I had to drink a quart of liquid an hour before my scan. When I questioned this, the tech said it wasn't required for the chest. This gives me a peculiar feeling because my former hospital scanned from my pelvis to my chest to make sure there was nothing to be concerned about. I also spoke to my specialist's office about my pancreas. He wanted me to have a scan for that and I told his receptionist that I was scheduled for today's scan and would she arrange that the pancreas was done at the same time so I wouldn't need another scan. She said she would look after it. Hah! She didn't. I'll bet she just ignored our conversation. Rant over!


 Liz son has been going for chest scans for a while now and he doesn't drink fluids before hand , but for other scans he has 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Carol so happy to see you just got back here myself. Keeping you and DH in my prayers!!


~~~Thanks for the prayers, Dawn. Loved the picture with you, Rookie & Tami. What a fun surprise! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So sorry to heat this keeping you both in prayers. Glad you grabbed your knitting.
> 
> quote=Railyn]Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


[/quote]

~~~Railyn, hope there is good news when you get back to the hospital. Keep that knitting with you....it has "medicinal" effects of its own. Healing prayers being said for you both.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear what your DH is going through. I can sympathize with him because I went through the same thing with my oncology group.
> 
> The pictures are lovely. Thank you for posting. Hope that you can get organized quickly.


~~~Thank you, Budasha.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you remember the clear plastic couch and chair covers - they were awful. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> DMIL used to use those!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Lovely pictures. The floors and walls are great. Sorry DH is getting conflicting results from the doctors. Pray that he is cancer free.


~~~Thanks, Gwen. DS has put in a TON of work on the house....and it really shows. SO appreciate his efforts! Thanks for the prayers for DH. He's had enough rough going....time for a break, I think.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't voted yet - not sure i will - don't feel like getting dressed to go out. i have mixed emotions on the pot issue - i can look at it from both sides - it would do away with the criminal element i think but would it make it too excessible to our children? of course they have ways of getting it if they want it bad enough. i would probably vote no - i don't think the state needs the hassle. they say the majority wants it legalized so we will see. personally - i can't see a "pot store" in defiance - much too conservative - but you never know. --- sam


~~~I put the pot issue into a category like alcohol...it has been legalized, regulated and taxed. The only basic difference I see is:....pot does have some redeeming value for folks with cancer and some other health issues. I don't think alcohol has any.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking house carol - love the area - the leaves were beautiful. hope the doctors get their act together and and come up with an consensus for dh. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a great pair of fingerless mitts. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in agreement with you Carol.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I put the pot issue into a category like alcohol...it has been legalized, regulated and taxed. The only basic difference I see is:....pot does have some redeeming value for folks with cancer and some other health issues. I don't think alcohol has any.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I downloaded these today too Sam. Really liked them but don't know if I'm up to them.


thewren said:


> here is a great pair of fingerless mitts. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things work out for DH- sorry about the testing regime. Your cottage looks so lovely with it's wooden walls.


Agree, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl

It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.

Oh yea....one more gruesome picture.....the bruise...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


Great photos of you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is tomorrow night's dinner. --- sam

Pecan-Crusted Pork with Pumpkin Butter

Recipe by: Andrew Benoit

"This is one of my favorite ways to eat pork. Pork chops are crusted in pecans and breadcrumbs, then topped with a delicious homemade pumpkin butter. (You can always use store bought pumpkin butter if you can find it but homemade is always better)."

Servings Per Recipe: 4

Ingredients
1 (14 ounce) can pumpkin puree 
3/4 cup apple juice 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 pinch ground cloves 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 cup pecans 
3/4 cup bread crumbs 
4 (1/2 inch thick) boneless pork chops 
1/4 cup oil for frying

Directions

1) Whisk together pumpkin puree, apple juice, sugar, cloves, ginger, and cinnamon in a saucepan until smooth. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer until the mixture has reached the consistency of applesauce. About 10 minutes.

2) Meanwhile, pulse pecans and bread crumbs in a food processor until the pecans are finely chopped. Pour into a shallow dish, and press pork chops into the mixture to coat.

3) Heat oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add breaded pork chops and cook until golden brown on both sides and cooked through, about 4 minutes per side. Remove and drain on a paper towel-lined plate. Serve the pork chops with a dollop of pumpkin butter.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (4 total) - 683 kcal; 34% - Fat: 32.6 g; 50% - Carbs: 70.6g; 23% - Protein: 31.2 g; 62% - Cholesterol: 62 mg; 21% - Sodium: 436 mg; 17%

Based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/158731/pecan-crusted-pork-with-pumpkin-butter


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol, continuing prayers and hope that things start to come better soon. 

I love the way the cabins are working out -- nothing like both of them torn up at the same time. But, they'll be so nice for you and your family next Spring and Summer. 

Gwen, the photos are great; looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, ouch, that looks sore.
Sam, thank you for fingerless mitts.
Liz, healing energy sent your way.
Carol, healing energy for husband. Glad you have knitting,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and what time should we be there? Sounds yummy


thewren said:


> here is tomorrow night's dinner. --- sam
> 
> Pecan-Crusted Pork with Pumpkin Butter
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


Lovely pictures Gwen . I have to say Gwen you have a lovely smile or as they would say here A right cheeky grin 
Sonja
Would also like to thank you for tips on blocked sinuses


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Budasha/Liz how did your tests go today?
> 
> Just read your post: Sorry they seemed to not listen to you. How long until you get your results?


Not until Nov.24 :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


Sorry to hear this. I hope you find him feeling a lot better when you get back to the hospital.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't voted yet - not sure i will - don't feel like getting dressed to go out. i have mixed emotions on the pot issue - i can look at it from both sides - it would do away with the criminal element i think but would it make it too excessible to our children? of course they have ways of getting it if they want it bad enough. i would probably vote no - i don't think the state needs the hassle. they say the majority wants it legalized so we will see. personally - i can't see a "pot store" in defiance - much too conservative - but you never know. --- sam


Our new Prime Minister is in favour of legalizing pot. There are pros and cons to that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


Nice picture of the four of you. Looks like you were having a great time. The fur babies seem to have taken to Lee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a great pair of fingerless mitts. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts


I've seen these before and they are pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the Mary Maxim site to check out the yarn you used for your broomstick lace. The reviews weren't very good. People were complaining that the thickness of the yarn varied and that there were a lot of breaks. Did you find anything wrong? The price is $6.99. I tried to look at the various colours but couldn't pull them up.


I bought several skeins last winter, & have used, I think 4, no problems with breaks in any of them. The thickness does vary but nothing so bad I was worried about it.

http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html

There is also some with a sparkle thread running through, I got 2 balls of that but haven't used them yet

http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-sparkle-yarn.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl
> 
> It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.
> ...


Ouch! Want to see the cowl when you're finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is tomorrow night's dinner. --- sam
> 
> Pecan-Crusted Pork with Pumpkin Butter
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/158731/pecan-crusted-pork-with-pumpkin-butter


Sure sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love rutabagas too. Funny how it got that name. Wonder if the Swedish people grew and cooked it a lot? Swedenme would rather it be rutabaga than Swede, I'm sure. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


One if my uncles was in the US during WW2 with the army & saw rutabagas on a menu in a resturant, since he hadn't heard of them before he ordered them, was quite disgusted to discover he had ordered" damn turnips!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought several skeins last winter, & have used, I think 4, no problems with breaks in any of them. The thickness does vary but nothing so bad I was worried about it.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html
> 
> ...


Can't understand why I can't get a close-up of the various colours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All except Sydney who is very shy about new people. He (Sydney) did finally get so he would stay in the same room though.


budasha said:


> Nice picture of the four of you. Looks like you were having a great time. The fur babies seem to have taken to Lee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi
> Have you got any remedies for blocked sinuses Tammi .it feels like someone is playing the piano on my top teeth and my cheekbones ache . Took tablets but they are either not working or taking there time about it
> Sonja


I use Japanese Mint oil, on temples, bridge of nose & then rub finger under nostrils so the fumes go up. it works amazingly well but makes your eyes water for a few minutes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> I never seem to get on here before midnight. Oh well, I've always been a night owl. I remember Sam mentioning about driving straight through to Seattle when he was younger. DH does not like to fly (after a few scary incidents) so we always drive wherever we are going. My son recently moved to Seattle and got engaged. So in September we packed our van and drove out to visit him and his fiance. The travel time was four days, but I would rather stretch it out to five. This was a trip to spend time with them, so we didn't do any sightseeing, but I'm sure this will not be the last time we go there. The interesting is that we gave our van to DS and came back on the train. Three days total from Seattle to Pittsburgh. We would certainly do it again. A few things I learned...Get a bigger sleeping car! We had a roomette and one of the beds was an upper bunk..I did NOT sleep there. We were on the lower level and there were three bathrooms and a shower on that level. Meals were included with price of our ticket, and the food was excellent. We also discovered early on that going to the dining car was not easy. The stairs were manageable, but walking through railroad cars was like,as my DH put it, being a ball in a pinball machine. And he does not walk with a cane as I do. Luckily you could get meals delivered to your room, and we did that for the rest of the trip. Our car attendant was fantastic, and she even let us hang out in the larger family bedroom on the same level whenever it wasn't occupied. We left Seattle (Edmonds) at 5PM on Thursday, arriving in Chicago Saturday eve. Slept overnight and was in Pittsburgh the next morning. If we go again we will try to book the handicapped room, same sleeping arrangements but with more floor space, and there's a sink and commode in the room. It requires booking a few months ahead. We rested for a couple of days and then drove to South Carolina to get MIL who is now going to be staying with us. As You can guess my DH REALLY likes to drive!!


I love to drive as well. Taking the train is wonderful as well. I do recommend the dining car food as well. It really is wonderful food. So glad that you made the trip safely.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone I have missed my visits everyday with you all.
> I ended up back in hospital for another week after my surgery 😢
> Seem like October flew by. I'm feeling better which makes me grateful as I was wondering if the pain would take me out !
> It will take me a bit to get caught up with your busy posts ! Want to see all the pictures and projects . The Ninja knitters probably have quite a few !
> Hope all are well


Welcome back. Don't worry about all the catching up. Browse the weekly summaries to get the important details. Wishing you well with the recovery and treatment plan.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


~~~Great pictures! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl
> 
> It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.
> ...


~~~OUCH! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, good to hear from you. Your cabin is going to be lovely when it's finally done but renovating us never fun. Fall colors are beautiful. I hope things get sorted out for your DH soon, uncertainty is hard on the nerves. It's good your DS can help you out to make the appointments.
Gwen, I'm glad you & Denise had a great time together, great pictures.
Nasty bruise, no wonder you are sore.
Sonja, hope the sinuses are better soon.

Well, I better get off here & get supper on. I took GD to bowling with me this afternoon, she behaved very well & kept people entertained. One old man told her she should come with me every week &#128512;. Nice to know they don't mind, when I first took her I was nervous that some would complain as there are a few " crusty" ones.
Another very grey day here today, drizzle/sleet most if the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, really pretty cowl, I bookmarked it.

I got this list of soup recipes in my email, thought I would share as it 'tis the season. 

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/course/soup-recipes/classic-homemade-soup-recipes?trkid=FBPAGE_20151030_Soup#2


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you remember the clear plastic couch and chair covers - they were awful. --- sam


Oh yes, I remember those. We never had them but I saw them in homes. Think the purpose would be to take them off when company was there but they never seemed to come off. :XD: :XD: :XD: My mom taught me to use the good things. If you have nice furniture sit on it and use it, use the good dishes, crystal, etc. Yes it may get ruined but who better to use it. :wink: They must have been keeping it clean for selling it when they were gone. What a waste.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> and what time should we be there? Sounds yummy


no no - that's my question --- sam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems like a really long time - evidently the powers that be have never been in your situation. if they had been you would be getting your results quicker. --- sam



budasha said:


> Not until Nov.24 :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. DS has put in a TON of work on the house....and it really shows. SO appreciate his efforts! Thanks for the prayers for DH. He's had enough rough going....time for a break, I think.


So sorry about all the confusion both of you are having with the tests done and results. Not easy on either of you. My, how lovely your place is going to be. Quite a DS you have there. Safe travels, and yes, perfect time for a break. Hugs and hope DH is cancer free.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


What a lovely time you had and great photos. Each one holds such a lovely memory, but where was Sydney when all the dogs were saying hello. You and Nicho both look beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a great pair of fingerless mitts. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts


Wow, those really are special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no one make coffee like the Pennsylvania RR. ---- sam



pacer said:


> I love to drive as well. Taking the train is wonderful as well. I do recommend the dining car food as well. It really is wonderful food. So glad that you made the trip safely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do agree with that - phyllis has a set of dishes for 24 - we bought them when we were married - two of every serving dish so we could pass them on to the girls. guess what we eat off at holiday times - paper plates. the girls complained about the dishes. i kind of miss having a dressed up table for holidays. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, I remember those. We never had them but I saw them in homes. Think the purpose would be to take them off when company was there but they never seemed to come off. :XD: :XD: :XD: My mom taught me to use the good things. If you have nice furniture sit on it and use it, use the good dishes, crystal, etc. Yes it may get ruined but who better to use it. :wink: They must have been keeping it clean for selling it when they were gone. What a waste.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One if my uncles was in the US during WW2 with the army & saw rutabagas on a menu in a resturant, since he hadn't heard of them before he ordered them, was quite disgusted to discover he had ordered" damn turnips!" :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i do agree with that - phyllis has a set of dishes for 24 - we bought them when we were married - two of every serving dish so we could pass them on to the girls. guess what we eat off at holiday times - paper plates. the girls complained about the dishes. i kind of miss having a dressed up table for holidays. --- sam


Sam, that is so sad. I understand though. The things we treasure and want to pass on aren't the same to the next generation. There are exceptions to the rule, but sadly, not in your case. I love a pretty table for the holidays. A little wow factor when you walk in the room. Doesn't have to be expensive. My good dishes are dishes from a lady who bought them a few at a time either at the movies or at the grocery store, but they are pretty.

Do you know that this is the 3rd time I have come in here to look something up on the computer and ended up on here and forget what I came in for. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe I should finish up the kitchen and get knitting. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that's quite a bruise. Where is it, or dare I ask?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back. Don't worry about all the catching up. Browse the weekly summaries to get the important details. Wishing you well with the recovery and treatment plan.


~~~A HUGE THANKS to the ladies of the summaries! :thumbup: :thumbup: They have helped me tremendously to keep in touch with the KTP family. May flowers & confetti rain upon you for your efforts!  :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hate the scans , didn't think they would do another one so quickly , thought I would have plenty of time before having to think about scan results again
> Sonja


The doctors want to know that they are doing the right things for your son. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A HUGE THANKS to the ladies of the summaries! :thumbup: :thumbup: They have helped me tremendously to keep in touch with the KTP family. May flowers & confetti rain upon you for your efforts!  :thumbup:


A huge welcome back to you as well. We have certainly missed you. What have you been up to other than more house renovations?


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I definitely was , the yarn is not expensive less than £2 but I just love the colour and glitter , making a little party top for a 1 year old according to the pattern should have enough
> Sonja[/
> Swede: Just wondering. This yarn looks like a yard I used for a dishcloth or faceclothe and it had kind of loose strands of metallic
> strings wound with it and wouldnot be comfortable for a baby I would think. Marlark


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am making crock pot meatballs tonight--will let y'all know how they come out.

Internet was out again part of the day. Not happy.

Tomorrow Bub goes to the retina specialist and we'll see what s/he says.

I've been working on the hooded cape for DD#2--she doesn't often ask for me to make her things, so I usually try to accommodate, but I have to admit it's been rather boring so far. Toying with the idea of trying to convert it to knit and make it in one piece, though. :XD:

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


I am so sorry to hear that your DH is not well. So lucky that he is able to wake you up and request to go to the hospital. Are you much closer the to the hospital now that you have moved?


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures. The floors and walls are great. Sorry DH is getting conflicting results from the doctors. Pray that he is cancer free.


I have alwasys note that strange repetitive symptoms usually are and indication of canc er, but since you already know that he has had cancer I cannot comment knowledgably how that would b e interpreted it is something I just have noted it among my obser vations that when symptoms can not be related to a definite dx it often turns out to be related to cancer. Marlark PS I would not extrapolate that it is a return or cancer. I believe your husband's decision not to be alarmed is a good one as he is feeling well andshould enjoy that until it is proven negtative is a good decision,. as a positive attitude is much more conducive to using well time wisely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I just bookmarked the soup recipes!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, really pretty cowl, I bookmarked it.
> 
> I got this list of soup recipes in my email, thought I would share as it 'tis the season.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/course/soup-recipes/classic-homemade-soup-recipes?trkid=FBPAGE_20151030_Soup#2


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

across my right side bottom of rib cage


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, that's quite a bruise. Where is it, or dare I ask?


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been feeling a little stronger as indicated by my return to tp. Pain,however is never controlled anymore and I can only stand for a short period of time until it becomes intolerable. The medication helps very little anymore. I am eating very poorly as my appetite is really poor and I seldom have anything I want in the house. I can't really shop very well as I want things from various places and can't get to all of them. The helpers have made my house more liveable though. I tank Jehovah for their efforts and hope for improvement for myself and all those others who are suffering from health issues. I really would like another Hobo to entertain me. Gwen please be careful as these falls can really precipitate complications.
We are now the Bubblewrap generation~~ Prayers for comfort for all of those who are suffering. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for you too Marge. I am glad tht the helpers have made your home more liveable for you. I do try to be careful.


marlark said:


> I have been feeling a little stronger as indicated by my return to tp. Pain,however is never controlled anymore and I can only stand for a short period of time until it becomes intolerable. The medication helps very little anymore. I am eating very poorly as my appetite is really poor and I seldom have anything I want in the house. I can't really shop very well as I want things from various places and can't get to all of them. The helpers have made my house more liveable though. I tank Jehovah for their efforts and hope for improvement for myself and all those others who are suffering from health issues. I really would like another Hobo to entertain me. Gwen please be careful as these falls can really precipitate complications.
> We are now the Bubblewrap generation~~ Prayers for comfort for all of those who are suffering. Marlark Marge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm just a klutz. I really should have a night light but DH want total darkness when trying to sleep. I think I'm going to put a small flashlight on my sidetable to use for when I get up. Truly wasn't the dog's fault. She's always slept on the floor at the foot of the bed; I just miss stepped going around her. Looks horrible but I'm able to lean back in the chair now which I couldn't do before.


Gwen, get a flash light with a red lens. It won't hurt your night vision and shouldn't disturb your DH but you will still be able to see


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


Sending healing prayers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've already seen this and she did a beautiful job would love to do a blue one not double knit though . I made a red one last year when I was learning to knit I just couldn't resist when I saw the pattern
> Here is my version
> Sonja


Oh my!!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's 5:30 p.m. here and no trick-or-treaters yet...but I'm sure we will have a few.
> 
> Now it's my turn to brag a little--DD has given me permission to share her costume (which she designed and made completely). It's even better in person!


Brag away, that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is my niece's wee boy Harry...is he not the cutest thing ever?!!


Awe, what a cutie, that is one mouse I would take any day.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marikayknits wrote:
> I never seem to get on here before midnight. Oh well, I've always been a night owl. I remember Sam mentioning about driving straight through to Seattle when he was younger. DH does not like to fly (after a few scary incidents) so we always drive wherever we are going. My son recently moved to Seattle and got engaged. So in September we packed our van and drove out to visit him and his fiance. The travel time was four days, but I would rather stretch it out to five. This was a trip to spend time with them, so we didn't do any sightseeing, but I'm sure this will not be the last time we go there. The interesting is that we gave our van to DS and came back on the train. Three days total from Seattle to Pittsburgh. We would certainly do it again. A few things I learned...Get a bigger sleeping car! We had a roomette and one of the beds was an upper bunk..I did NOT sleep there. We were on the lower level and there were three bathrooms and a shower on that level. Meals were included with price of our ticket, and the food was excellent. We also discovered early on that going to the dining car was not easy. The stairs were manageable, but walking through railroad cars was like,as my DH put it, being a ball in a pinball machine. And he does not walk with a cane as I do. Luckily you could get meals delivered to your room, and we did that for the rest of the trip. Our car attendant was fantastic, and she even let us hang out in the larger family bedroom on the same level whenever it wasn't occupied. We left Seattle (Edmonds) at 5PM on Thursday, arriving in Chicago Saturday eve. Slept overnight and was in Pittsburgh the next morning. If we go again we will try to book the handicapped room, same sleeping arrangements but with more floor space, and there's a sink and commode in the room. It requires booking a few months ahead. We rested for a couple of days and then drove to South Carolina to get MIL who is now going to be staying with us. As You can guess my DH REALLY likes to drive!!
> 
> Wow, wouldn't that be wonderful!!


Thanks, Rookie. I'll keep that in mind the next time we ride the rails!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here young kids dont wonder the streets alone, either a teenager or parent go with. My DIL took the GKs down the steet. they live on & to her parents house on the next block, that was to be it but some if the grandparents neighbors were waving them over so they did a few extra houses. Usually they go out about 4 so they are home before dark at 6. Some people who get very few kids coming give a couple of things, mini chocolate bars or small bags of chips.
> I bought some regular sized chocolate bars in case someone comes I don't want to be caught with nothing, one year I gave loonies ($1 coins) as I forgot to buy anything-Murphy at work again! DH will eat them, I always buy something I don't like :lol:


If you're talking about chocolate, how do you buy something you don't like? lol!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marilyn..Prayers for your hubby.
Liz...I hate that we have to wait do long for test results.
Gwen...that bruise is nasty looking
Carol...so good to see you back
Marge...sending you positive thoughts and warm hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bub tons of healing energy in the hopes of a good eye report. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am making crock pot meatballs tonight--will let y'all know how they come out.
> 
> Internet was out again part of the day. Not happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your DH is not well. So lucky that he is able to wake you up and request to go to the hospital. Are you much closer the to the hospital now that you have moved?


Thank you for asking. We are about 15 minutes from the hospital of our choice rather than about 40minutes from the closest one before we moved. That was one of the reasons for the move. DH is doing well and will likely come home tomorrow. Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad to hear Ray is doing better.

Sorleena, hope Bub gets good news from the eye doctor.

Marklark Marj, I'm glad you are getting help from friends, is it your back that is giving pain or just all over? Hope you can find some better treatments.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Morning everyone. I have DH back in the hospital again. He woke me up yesterday morning very early and said "Hospital" I called the ambulance off we went to the ER again. I thought he was having another heart attact as he was having trouble breathing. Seems like he had an asthma attact along with congestive heart failure. They are wanting to watch him a couple of days and see if they can get the fluid off. He is at the hospital where his heart doctor has his office so he is seeing a doctor that knows him, etc. Wesat many hours in ER yesterday as the floor was full and we had to wait for a room. Thankfully I grabbed my knitting as I walked out the door. As soon as I can get a shower, I am headed back to the hospital.


Oh dear, I hope they get that fluid off his heart and he recovers quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the first dog look like mishka - i thought so. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/why-dont-you-love-me-dogs-trying-to-be-be-friends-with-cats.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just editing, as I did a 'Gwennie'. Sorry to hear about your fall, Gwennie. I feel for you, as I had a similar experience myself a week or so back. My grandson loves to go riding, but as he is disabled, he always has to have two adults accompanying him, someone from the riding school, and a family member. A couple of weeks ago, his mum was ill, so I took him. We went out for a 'hack' around the village lanes - just a gentle stroll, really - and all went well until we were almost back at the stables. At that point, a very large tractor approached from the opposite direction. The driver was very responsible, and slowed down to a crawl as he got close to the pony. Sadly, the pony was still a little spooked, took a step to the side - and knocked me flying into a ditch. I had a slight cut on my head, but was otherwise unharmed. My biggest worry was for my glasses, but fortunately they fell off and were undamaged! Loss of dignity was probably the worst of it, but not the first time I have suffered that.


Maryanne got hit by a car almost 20 years ago and the main thing she remembers is hunting around trying to find her glasses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my!!! That is gorgeous!!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

the weather has been terrible in many parts of the state but other than a little bit of thunder and lightening last night and a tinyl amount of rain I've not seen any of the terrible weather. Still forecasting more bad weather for the next 24 hours.
However I did hear that the Art Gallery in the town I was at last weekend has been flooded and that there are fears for the roof. They desperatelly needed rain- but I suspect not as much as it sounds like they had.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things work out for DH- sorry about the testing regime. Your cottage looks so lovely with it's wooden walls.


RE Carol..... ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just got back from having my CT scan. I was surprised to find that I didn't have to drink anything. At all my previous scans, I had to drink a quart of liquid an hour before my scan. When I questioned this, the tech said it wasn't required for the chest. This gives me a peculiar feeling because my former hospital scanned from my pelvis to my chest to make sure there was nothing to be concerned about. I also spoke to my specialist's office about my pancreas. He wanted me to have a scan for that and I told his receptionist that I was scheduled for today's scan and would she arrange that the pancreas was done at the same time so I wouldn't need another scan. She said she would look after it. Hah! She didn't. I'll bet she just ignored our conversation. Rant over!


 :thumbdown: Sorry to hear that. I guess you will be having another scan then? I alway have to have the one from pelvis to chest and drink the "stuff". I hope they get it sorted so you can have the proper tests done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


Great photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl
> 
> It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.
> ...


Oh my! That bruise looks nasty. :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. You get here and I will take you!


Sounds good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea each of the boys got about five pounds of candy give or take. but they do not wander the streets - most children are accompanied by one or both parents and at least here it is done during the evening light hours. you are not missing anything by not having it --- sam


5 pounds! How long does it take them to eat all that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marlark said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely was , the yarn is not expensive less than £2 but I just love the colour and glitter , making a little party top for a 1 year old according to the pattern should have enough
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> the weather has been terrible in many parts of the state but other than a little bit of thunder and lightening last night and a tinyl amount of rain I've not seen any of the terrible weather. Still forecasting more bad weather for the next 24 hours.
> However I did hear that the Art Gallery in the town I was at last weekend has been flooded and that there are fears for the roof. They desperatelly needed rain- but I suspect not as much as it sounds like they had.


I see there a lot of weather warnings. We are still waiting..... on the radar it looks like we will just get the edge of it. But who knows.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two or three months. --- sam --- i suspect heidi "loses" some of it also.



darowil said:


> 5 pounds! How long does it take them to eat all that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm just a klutz. I really should have a night light but DH want total darkness when trying to sleep. I think I'm going to put a small flashlight on my sidetable to use for when I get up. Truly wasn't the dog's fault. She's always slept on the floor at the foot of the bed; I just miss stepped going around her. Looks horrible but I'm able to lean back in the chair now which I couldn't do before.


Sounds like DH will need to get used to sleeping with a night light- I would find a torch more distracting than a night light as would get used to the regular light level but the sudden light going on would wake me. 
We have just enough light so that on the odd occasion I need to get up I can see where I am going from the street light.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please please don't eat me :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I remember reading a topic on KP a while ago now and someone asked what Swedes were- in a context that made it clear it was a food and someone told the OP that a Swede was a person from Sweden.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kathleendoris, oh my, what a lovely time you were having only to take that awful fall. Amazing that you weren't hurt more but a cut on the head isn't fun either and bleeds so much. So glad DGS didn't get thrown.
> 
> Oh wow Sam & Kathleendoris, DH is not alone if you always called them bedclothes too. :XD:
> 
> ...


Pumpkin is often slightly sweet- but not enough to be wrong in savoury foods. Could be worth trying a small amount with one of yours for something different. The slight sweetness makes it really nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


The place is looking great. How frustating that the results are so contradictory so that it is impossible to know what needs to be done. Hopefully when DH is ready to face the tests again something clear will come from them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a great pair of fingerless mitts. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts


I saw themn today and went to save them- only to be told I had them already! Fortunately I used the same name both times so I didn't end up with it twice under different names.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


How wonderful to see you all together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl
> 
> It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.
> ...


Great bruise! If you are going to fall and have pain you may as well have something to show for it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> If you're talking about chocolate, how do you buy something you don't like? lol!


Well I don't like most dark chocolate (unless it is mint or Lindt)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I don't like most dark chocolate (unless it is mint or Lindt)


I dont like dark chocolate either or fierro roche (sp).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


LOL :thumbup: Gosh is she ever growing fast. It seems like it was only couple of weeks ago she was born. Love her high chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont like dark chocolate either or fierro roche (sp).


Dark is what I really like, milk chocolate is NOT my favourite, I mostly avoid it. We would do well with a box of chocolates, Cathy, what I don't like, you would!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


Is she really up to solid food? How can she be that old already?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont like dark chocolate either or fierro roche (sp).


I don't mind the Ferrero Roche (?sp here as well!) but don't love them- sure not worth the cost of them IMHO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I remember reading a topic on KP a while ago now and someone asked what Swedes were- in a context that made it clear it was a food and someone told the OP that a Swede was a person from Sweden.


Had to laugh yesterday someone asked what a cloud was I really really wanted to answer but I was good and resisted :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dark is what I really like, milk chocolate is NOT my favourite, I mostly avoid it. We would do well with a box of chocolates, Cathy, what I don't like, you would!!!!!!!!!


A box of chocolates are ideal in our house as I like soft centres and husband likes toffee centres


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


She s hungry 😄 And beautiful lovely picture Kate


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Sorry to hear that. I guess you will be having another scan then? I alway have to have the one from pelvis to chest and drink the "stuff". I hope they get it sorted so you can have the proper tests done.


I don't know. I'm not impressed with the level of care I'm getting since I moved here. In Toronto, my blood test and CT scan were done the same day. Here, my blood test is done a month before my scan. Doesn't make sense. A lot can change in a month.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dark is what I really like, milk chocolate is NOT my favourite, I mostly avoid it. We would do well with a box of chocolates, Cathy, what I don't like, you would!!!!!!!!!


Supposedly dark chocolate is better for us, although I find it a little bitter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dark is what I really like, milk chocolate is NOT my favourite, I mostly avoid it. We would do well with a box of chocolates, Cathy, what I don't like, you would!!!!!!!!!


...whereas, you and I, Julie, would not be happy sharing a box of chocolates, as I, too, only really like the dark ones! :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Tami. I've not seen one with a red lens but will look for one.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, get a flash light with a red lens. It won't hurt your night vision and shouldn't disturb your DH but you will still be able to see


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cute! I think it looks like her Mishka too. That is how Sydney is with out cats.


thewren said:


> does the first dog look like mishka - i thought so. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/why-dont-you-love-me-dogs-trying-to-be-be-friends-with-cats.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I do always try to do the best I can...LOL..ouch...LOL


darowil said:


> Great bruise! If you are going to fall and have pain you may as well have something to show for it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable picture. Caitlin certainly is a cute baby. She is changing so quickly too.


KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a long way to go, before that!


I know you do, and I look forward to seeing any progress you make on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is sure gorgeous out there today. Hope you are enjoying blue skies and warm temps today too. Now I'm really off. :XD:


It is beautiful out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi
> Have you got any remedies for blocked sinuses Tammi .it feels like someone is playing the piano on my top teeth and my cheekbones ache . Took tablets but they are either not working or taking there time about it
> Sonja


Wish I did. Sorry you are blocked up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


Shaking my head at the drs. It took all that to decide what we thought was the logical thing to do to begin with. The new house is going to be gorgeous! You had better fall color than we did. Enjoy your road trip and be safe. See you when you get back. Hopefully!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Wish I did. Sorry you are blocked up


Lot better today 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> When our dogs eat grass they always end up barfing on the carpet. I figure that's why they eat it they need to throw up
> 
> quote=tami_ohio]When we had our dog many years ago, our vet told us if he was eating grass, he had an upset stomach.


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5 pounds! How long does it take them to eat all that


Our kids didn't get near that much & it was usually rationed out & lasted until Christmas. Other than the first day, I usually only let them have one thing per day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you asked Tami but I just started a Natural Remedy thing on Pintrest and had posted this so here it is.
> 
> http://blommi.com/homemade-vicks-shower-tablets-recipe-homemade-gift-for-men-women/
> 
> And you could just put some vicks under your nose. Also read today that mustard helps congestions.


I read that too Gwen. I forgot about it. I am glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


   she's so cute. Love the card


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember the clear plastic couch and chair covers - they were awful. --- sam


Yes I remember those too. Yuck


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally...


Great photos! Nice to meet everyone. Looks like Lee and the fur babies got along great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A box of chocolates are ideal in our house as I like soft centres and husband likes toffee centres


We also do well, I like caramels & nuts, DH doesn't like them but loves the cherry ones which I don't like at all.

I bought smarties & aero bars in case we had Halloweeners, I don't care for either of those, I like ones with nuts or wafers in them like coffee crisp.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually do not purchase patterns but saw this on FB and fell in love with it. Since I can't post the pattern check it out here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greyhaven-cowl
> 
> It can be purchased alone or as a set with the hat. Love it. Now to knit it.
> ...


Ouch. Hope you aren't as sore today.

I may have to buy that pattern. I saw the hat as I scrolled down. Is it included in the pattern? Probably not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know. I'm not impressed with the level of care I'm getting since I moved here. In Toronto, my blood test and CT scan were done the same day. Here, my blood test is done a month before my scan. Doesn't make sense. A lot can change in a month.


I think it is very poor customer service on the part of the CT department when you told them the doctor had made a change to the order that they wouldn't call his office & check it out rather than you have to wait a month for results & then the doctor have to order another scan which you will again have to wait for. When patients came to our lab & said that additional things were to be ordered, we always checked with the doctors office.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for asking. We are about 15 minutes from the hospital of our choice rather than about 40minutes from the closest one before we moved. That was one of the reasons for the move. DH is doing well and will likely come home tomorrow. Marilyn


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds good!


 :thumbup: so, when are you coming? Fort Wayne is even someplace I would be comfortable driving instead of making DH drive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great bruise! If you are going to fall and have pain you may as well have something to show for it


I just remembers you need to put some arnica on that bruise!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


 :lol: cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Barr right crisp this morning for a desert person. 59 F and I slept with window open. No wonder Maya slept under the covers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lot better today
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, glad the sinuses are better today.

Gwen, hope the ribs are improving, that's quite the bruis!

Another grey day again, I wish we could skip the grey & muddy seasons between fall & winter & winter & spring. Seems like the porch is always a mess with what tracks in. At least once winter is here, there is just wet from the snow melting rather then all the dirt & leaves. Can you tell I love cleaning?
Well, must get moving, I want to get the house tidied up before I have to go puck up GD from play school at noon. I actually have to go a little early as her mom just called & I'm to take her for her flu shot just before noon. I'm glad to hear at her age it's a nasal spray rather than a needle.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do agree with that - phyllis has a set of dishes for 24 - we bought them when we were married - two of every serving dish so we could pass them on to the girls. guess what we eat off at holiday times - paper plates. the girls complained about the dishes. i kind of miss having a dressed up table for holidays. --- sam


My DD#1 has my Mother's set of Syracuse china. We use it for all the holidays and sometimes just when the family gets together for hamburgers and macaroni salad. DD#2 will get my set of Syracuse china whenever she wants it. Right now they are remodeling their house, so probably when that is finished. Both sets came from the factory in Syracuse - we went and picked it out there - they are "seconds" and were about a quarter of the price of the perfect stuff. I sat down with mine once and couldn't find any flaws, except on the back of some the glaze was a little wavy. I'm glad I got it when I did because soon after that, they stopped making the "fine" china and just made restaurant ware. The whole factory closed a few years ago.

Last year, I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond the day after Christmas, and bought some absolutely beautiful tablecloths for 75% off. DD#1 was very happy because hers were beginning to show some wear. We really love to dress up the tables with china, crystal and Bob's mother's silver - lots of candles - it looks so pretty. Maybe this year I'll remember to take a picture before we mess it up!

Well, the bubble in my eye has finally disappeared. It was very small when I went to bed last night, and when I got up this morning, it was gone. It didn't hurt, but it was very distracting - kind of like a big "floater", but it stayed in one place. I see the eye doctor on Fri. afternoon, and see how I'm doing. I don't think the vision in that eye will get much better, but at least I won't go blind on that side. Distance vision is pretty good, close up isn't very good even with glasses - but I muddle along and get things done. I finished a hat for DD#2 with some alpaca I bought at the KAP. I did a headband with cat ears on it for Katie, and I'm doing fingerless gloves with cat paw prints on them to match - in BLACK!! Thank goodness for my Ott light, and a fairly simple pattern. I'll get Bob to take some pictures when I get them done.

I'd better finish my novel, and go see if I can open some windows - it is supposed to be 75*F today - in November! I think Bob is going to go golfing today - it is beautiful and sunny with just a light breeze - I'll take that in November any time!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A box of chocolates are ideal in our house as I like soft centres and husband likes toffee centres


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Supposedly dark chocolate is better for us, although I find it a little bitter.


I've heard that, too! Like the more bitter taste, though!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> 5 pounds! How long does it take them to eat all that


If Sam is like my family, it all gets frozen and they just get it for a treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> ...whereas, you and I, Julie, would not be happy sharing a box of chocolates, as I, too, only really like the dark ones! :thumbdown:


Ah well, Chris! There's lots of centres I am less keen on- so I am sure we could come to a compromise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you do, and I look forward to seeing any progress you make on it.


At the rate I am going this week, it will be a while before I feel I have enough to show a difference- it has been a full on week, so far!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Pumpkin is often slightly sweet- but not enough to be wrong in savoury foods. Could be worth trying a small amount with one of yours for something different. The slight sweetness makes it really nice.


And I think we can get the big ones that aren't so sweet here. I had a friend here that tried it with our Halloween ones and she didn't like it, but I imagine I would. Preferably I will find a similar one to the kind I liked. I actually have a little cookbook just for the Austrian pumpkin soup recipes. Gave one little recipe book and one of the pumpkins direct from Austria to a friend of mine in Germany and she & her DH said it was the best soup she ever had. If I find the book I'll put some of the recipes on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Great bruise! If you are going to fall and have pain you may as well have something to show for it


 :XD: :XD: :XD: How true.
Well, the fall wasn't funny but I love the way of looking at it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thought this photo was really funny as it came to me entitled "Today I ate solid food for the first time" ......... I hope she ate more than the card!


Too cute. Yes, anything will do. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, Chris! There's lots of centres I am less keen on- so I am sure we could come to a compromise.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You would still have fun sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marlark Marge, wonderful to hear from you but sad that the pain is not controllable. I hope there is still something that can be done for you. Pain like that is awful to live with.

Sorlenna, hope all goes well at the retina specialist for Bub.

Railyn, so glad DH is doing better and that you are so much closer to the hospital of choice now. :thumbup: 

Bonnie, the in-between weather is so messy and makes such a mess. Yuck.

Darowil, how awful that Maryann was hit by a car. DS was hit by a car on his bike and the car just caught the bike, not a direct hit, but still sent him flying and he just missed the guard rail. He said he saw it and tried to duck his head. Thank goodness he seemed to be ok. Hope the roof doesn't cafe in at the gallery and that you don't get the worst of the weather.

Budasha, you probably wouldn't want to drive all the way to Toronto, but I was wondering if you wanted to, would they let you go to the doctors and hospital there? Just curiosity about your system.

Tami, thanks for the reminder of arnica for bruises. :thumbup: 

Sassafras, I remember camping in the desert and freezing. Guess the nights can get pretty chilly.

Grandmapaula, Yay, the bubble is gone. I must look up pictures online of Syracuse china. Have never seen it. I want to go to the Mackenzie Childs factory and see that sometime. Have been near there but always too tired to stop off. Your holiday tables sound lovely and I do so love pictures.:wink: 

Julie, I taught myself to like dark chocolate, rather like learning to like good wine. For me it was an acquired taste, however, now it is my favorite too.

Leaves still on the back tree but almost all gone. The side tree is gorgeous now. Love how they turn at different times so the beauty lasts longer. Well, I'm off to experience this gorgeous weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marlark Marge, wonderful to hear from you but sad that the pain is not controllable. I hope there is still something that can be done for you. Pain like that is awful to live with.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope all goes well at the retina specialist for Bub.
> 
> ...


I think it is a bit like cutting out sugar from coffee when I was 13- I have long preferred sour over sweet- although I used to have a failing when it came to the icing and marzipan on cakes.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marlark Marge, wonderful to hear from you but sad that the pain is not controllable. I hope there is still something that can be done for you. Pain like that is awful to live with.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope all goes well at the retina specialist for Bub.
> 
> ...


Daralene, maybe we could find a time we both could go to Makenzie Childs - I've been past it many times, but always on the way to somewhere else and no time to go in.

Dark chocolate and dry, red wine - my favorite desert!!

Getting Lili's lunch ready and then I think we'll go for a walk in the sun before nap time. What a gorgeous day!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor 
Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


That is fantastic news!! Thankful for answered prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is a bit like cutting out sugar from coffee when I was 13- I have long preferred sour over sweet- although I used to have a failing when it came to the icing and marzipan on cakes.


I gave up sugar when I was 11, for Lent and don't like most sweet things including icing, but I am definitely with you on marzipan, the good stuff, as I could eat it till it came out of my ears!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


Wow, that does sound hopeful! Enjoy that coffee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I gave up sugar when I was 11, for Lent and don't like most sweet things including icing, but I am definitely with you on marzipan, the good stuff, as I could eat it till it came out of my ears!


I suspect I could still be tempted by marzipan- as you say, the real one- I just don't bake these days, unless I know I will be giving it away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few photos from yesterday's trip north


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


So happy for you all! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can order each separately but can get both for a discounted price. Check your email.


tami_ohio said:


> Ouch. Hope you aren't as sore today.
> 
> I may have to buy that pattern. I saw the hat as I scrolled down. Is it included in the pattern? Probably not.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect I could still be tempted by marzipan- as you say, the real one- I just don't bake these days, unless I know I will be giving it away!


I adore marzipan! I didn't completely give up sugar in hot drinks until I was in my late thirties, but my sister has always said that, even before that, I took such a small amount, I might just as well have given it up before. On the other hand, I really do not enjoy acidic or citrus flavours. I tend towards the nutty or salty flavours. Fortunately, as I have a tendency to low blood pressure, salt is not a problem for me.

Like you, I only bake now if I am expecting visitors, or am giving away the baked items. I like the results well enough, but not enough to want to ingest all those extra calories!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic news!! Thankful for answered prayers.


Thank you Jeanette And Julie . It was definitely good news and relief 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I adore marzipan! I didn't completely give up sugar in hot drinks until I was in my late thirties, but my sister has always said that, even before that, I took such a small amount, I might just as well have given it up before. On the other hand, I really do not enjoy acidic or citrus flavours. I tend towards the nutty or salty flavours. Fortunately, as I have a tendency to low blood pressure, salt is not a problem for me.
> 
> Like you, I only bake now if I am expecting visitors, or am giving away the baked items. I like the results well enough, but not enough to want to ingest all those extra calories!


I bags all the lemony or orange ones! I have an awful lot of kilos to lose to get back to my goal weight for this summer. I suspect I eat when I feel alone- sort of comfort food I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and Bob need to come for a visit. DH (Brantley) is also a golfer and we still are having nice weather. Well....except for some rain the past week. 



Grandmapaula said:


> My DD#1 has my Mother's set of Syracuse china. We use it for all the holidays and sometimes just when the family gets together for hamburgers and macaroni salad. DD#2 will get my set of Syracuse china whenever she wants it. Right now they are remodeling their house, so probably when that is finished. Both sets came from the factory in Syracuse - we went and picked it out there - they are "seconds" and were about a quarter of the price of the perfect stuff. I sat down with mine once and couldn't find any flaws, except on the back of some the glaze was a little wavy. I'm glad I got it when I did because soon after that, they stopped making the "fine" china and just made restaurant ware. The whole factory closed a few years ago.
> 
> Last year, I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond the day after Christmas, and bought some absolutely beautiful tablecloths for 75% off. DD#1 was very happy because hers were beginning to show some wear. We really love to dress up the tables with china, crystal and Bob's mother's silver - lots of candles - it looks so pretty. Maybe this year I'll remember to take a picture before we mess it up!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette And Julie . It was definitely good news and relief
> Sonja


And it was a good cup of coffee?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news! Prayers are being answered. And we will continue to pray....


Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely photos. Wish I could give sweet Ringo a scratch behind the ears. What a good dog sitting there on the matt.


Lurker 2 said:


> A few photos from yesterday's trip north


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to take a nap. Haven't been sleeping well as I sleep on my right side and with the bruise can't lie on my right side. 

TTYL....play nice and have fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


What great news, Sonja, makes the sickness from the chemo worthwhile when you can see it's working. Is there a surgical option if they shrink it enough? Prayers that the improvement continues!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I gave up sugar when I was 11, for Lent and don't like most sweet things including icing, but I am definitely with you on marzipan, the good stuff, as I could eat it till it came out of my ears!


I don't think i have ever tasted marzipan. I do like sweet things but not overpoweringly sweet like some squares or thick icing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> So happy for you all! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Chris and Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it was a good cup of coffee?


Yes I could actually taste this one not like the one I had this morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely photos. Wish I could give sweet Ringo a scratch behind the ears. What a good dog sitting there on the matt.


He was such a good boy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What great news, Sonja, makes the sickness from the chemo worthwhile when you can see it's working. Is there a surgical option if they shrink it enough? Prayers that the improvement continues!


We were told at the beginning that it was inoperable as it was in both lungs and in different places . The doctor he had then said that with chemo it would slow the growth down or in some instances shrink the tumours back and in very very rare instances the cancer has gone altogether, but that was very rare


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I could actually taste this one not like the one I had this morning


That is good! I love the smell of a good coffee!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few photos from yesterday's trip north


What s good boy Ringo was .did you have a nice time?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What s good boy Ringo was .did you have a nice time?


It was really good to get right out of the city! Anne and I have been friends for more than 35 years. It was interesting to meet two of her friends. David was quite convinced he had seen me somewhere, and it is quite possible, because we were moving in similar circles back in 1969.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good! I love the smell of a good coffee!


I sometimes think the smell is the best part , I'm the only one who likes good strong black coffee , it must be the Swede in me , we are a coffee loving nation . Although my sisters coffee is that strong the spoon stands up on its own in the middle of the cup☕


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes think the smell is the best part , I'm the only one who likes good strong black coffee , it must be the Swede in me , we are a coffee loving nation . Although my sisters coffee is that strong the spoon stands up on its own in the middle of the cup☕


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I have tears rolling down my face over your wonderful report. Hugs to you and your son. Power of prayer warriors&#128077;&#128077;

Have to deliver 2 orders tomorrow so happy to have them out of the way. Still working on the baby blanket order and working on another square from the blue scraps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good to get right out of the city! Anne and I have been friends for more than 35 years. It was interesting to meet two of her friends. David was quite convinced he had seen me somewhere, and it is quite possible, because we were moving in similar circles back in 1969.


It's nice to just get away even if it is only for a day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I have tears rolling down my face over your wonderful report. Hugs to you and your son. Power of prayer warriors👍👍
> 
> Have to deliver 2 orders tomorrow so happy to have them out of the way. Still working on the baby blanket order and working on another square from the blue scraps.


Thank you Mel and how are you feeling any better ? 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news, there Sonja. You must all be so happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes think the smell is the best part , I'm the only one who likes good strong black coffee , it must be the Swede in me , we are a coffee loving nation . Although my sisters coffee is that strong the spoon stands up on its own in the middle of the cup☕


My DH likes Starbucks coffee, we buy beans & he grinds them. Our coffee loving neighbor says it's so strong he can still taste it an hour later. I like the smell of coffee but don't like the taste at all. If it's the only thing available & I'm really thirsty I will drink it but must to add lots of milk & sugar. I drink tea all the time but drink it black.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:



> Great news, there Sonja. You must all be so happy.


Thank you .very happy . I don't think I will even mutter when they start messing about with his chemo tomorrow I'll try to keep my lips zipped 🤐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes Starbucks coffee, we buy beans & he grinds them. Our coffee loving neighbor says it's so strong he can still taste it an hour later. I like the smell of coffee but don't like the taste at all. If it's the only thing available & I'm really thirsty I will drink it but must to add lots of milk & sugar. I drink tea all the time but drink it black.


And I don't like tea never touch the stuff . I love coffee , coffee cake coffee chocolate , coffee anything


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's nice to just get away even if it is only for a day


It does make a real difference!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sonya, what wonderful, wonderful news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would both lose - i love it all. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A box of chocolates are ideal in our house as I like soft centres and husband likes toffee centres


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are praying for rare!!!


Swedenme said:


> We were told at the beginning that it was inoperable as it was in both lungs and in different places . The doctor he had then said that with chemo it would slow the growth down or in some instances shrink the tumours back and in very very rare instances the cancer has gone altogether, but that was very rare


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you have a very uneventful flight....nice and calm. Wishing you the very best in all your endeavors Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


So your new life begins!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


Woo hoo finally on your way safe travels Caren 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sonya, what wonderful, wonderful news.


Thank you Joy . It was wonderful to see my son so happy 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


Absolutely brilliant news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are praying for rare!!!


Definitely 👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Absolutely brilliant news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news sonja - god is good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we will settle for the "very rare" --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We were told at the beginning that it was inoperable as it was in both lungs and in different places . The doctor he had then said that with chemo it would slow the growth down or in some instances shrink the tumours back and in very very rare instances the cancer has gone altogether, but that was very rare


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you have a very uneventful flight....nice and calm. Wishing you the very best in all your endeavors Caren.


Me too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> think we will settle for the "very rare" --- sam


Thank you Sam and yes I will settle for very rare


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

miss you already caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami* and others that swear by arnica. I checked at Walgreen's here and they didn't have arnica but have a product called Procure that has arnica in it so DH is going to go get it for me shortly. *Where* do you get arnica?

Edit: Got it; top active ingredients are H2O and arnica. Hope it helps cause it is almost all dark purple/black and sore.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You and Bob need to come for a visit. DH (Brantley) is also a golfer and we still are having nice weather. Well....except for some rain the past week.


I'd love to visit Gwen, just have to wait till I don't have to babysit any more.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We were told at the beginning that it was inoperable as it was in both lungs and in different places . The doctor he had then said that with chemo it would slow the growth down or in some instances shrink the tumours back and in very very rare instances the cancer has gone altogether, but that was very rare


Rare, but not unheard of. We'll just keep praying for a miracle!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes Starbucks coffee, we buy beans & he grinds them. Our coffee loving neighbor says it's so strong he can still taste it an hour later. I like the smell of coffee but don't like the taste at all. If it's the only thing available & I'm really thirsty I will drink it but must to add lots of milk & sugar. I drink tea all the time but drink it black.


Your DH and mine would get along very well, we also buy beans and grind them. We like our coffee very strong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you have a very uneventful flight....nice and calm. Wishing you the very best in all your endeavors Caren.


First flight was uneventful, one of the least bumpy so far. 
Thank you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


Have a good flight. Maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So your new life begins!


Yes it does, a very happy new life 👍😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Have a good flight. Maybe we can meet up sometime.


Thank you! I sure hope we can, will be looking forward to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Woo hoo finally on your way safe travels Caren
> Sonja


The day has finally arrived. Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . It was wonderful to see my son so happy
> Sonja


I can just imagine how happy your son was to hear such good news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> miss you already caren. --- sam


Miss you too Sam! I will be back though and have James with me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* and others that swear by arnica. I checked at Walgreen's here and they didn't have arnica but have a product called Procure that has arnica in it so DH is going to go get it for me shortly. *Where* do you get arnica?


I buy mine right at Walmart it's called Arnicare, it's in a tube.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Caren. DH got the Procare for now but will also check at Walmart to keep on hand.


NanaCaren said:


> I buy mine right at Walmart it's called Arnicare, it's in a tube.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At the rate I am going this week, it will be a while before I feel I have enough to show a difference- it has been a full on week, so far!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


Hallelujah!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few photos from yesterday's trip north


Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can order each separately but can get both for a discounted price. Check your email.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


Safe flight. Don't forget to check in when you can after you get ther to let us know you made it safe. Silly, but I am going to miss you, even tho I know you will still be here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* and others that swear by arnica. I checked at Walgreen's here and they didn't have arnica but have a product called Procure that has arnica in it so DH is going to go get it for me shortly. *Where* do you get arnica?
> 
> Edit: Got it; top active ingredients are H2O and arnica. Hope it helps cause it is almost all dark purple/black and sore.


I can get it at GNC and Vitamin World. Haven't checked anywhere else.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> First flight was uneventful, one of the least bumpy so far.
> Thank you!


Thanks for checking in! Just ignore my recent post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I'm joining in on the prayers for rare. :thumbup: 

Nanacaren, have a safe journey on the way to your new and exciting life. Much happiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so glad you got away for a trip with a friend and others. Hopefully new friends too. It always is so good to have time away.

Ringo sure knew the right place to be. What a lovely porch/deck. I love pictures, so thanks for sharing those. I'm sure it did a world of good to have this special time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, there is a GNC I believe at the mall here so will check there too.


tami_ohio said:


> I can get it at GNC and Vitamin World. Haven't checked anywhere else.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sonja*, I just read the wonderful news about your son and the latest report. Thank you, God! and we'll all be asking for a ''very rare'' set of news as soon as possible.

I can't begin to find the words for how thrilled we are for him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Caren*--safe travels and rich blessings on you and James as you join your lives. Many good years together is our prayer for you both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Supposedly dark chocolate is better for us, although I find it a little bitter.


Try Lindt- the only dark I like enough to eat (unless it has peppermint whihc suits dark, but then the sweetness of the mint filling cancels out the bitterness of the dark)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Tami. I've not seen one with a red lens but will look for one.


red cellophane


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you got away for a trip with a friend and others. Hopefully new friends too. It always is so good to have time away.
> 
> Ringo sure knew the right place to be. What a lovely porch/deck. I love pictures, so thanks for sharing those. I'm sure it did a world of good to have this special time.


It is a lovely spot. Ringo was making sure he kept his eye on me! Time away is a real treat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My DD#1 has my Mother's set of Syracuse china. We use it for all the holidays and sometimes just when the family gets together for hamburgers and macaroni salad. DD#2 will get my set of Syracuse china whenever she wants it. Right now they are remodeling their house, so probably when that is finished. Both sets came from the factory in Syracuse - we went and picked it out there - they are "seconds" and were about a quarter of the price of the perfect stuff. I sat down with mine once and couldn't find any flaws, except on the back of some the glaze was a little wavy. I'm glad I got it when I did because soon after that, they stopped making the "fine" china and just made restaurant ware. The whole factory closed a few years ago.
> 
> Last year, I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond the day after Christmas, and bought some absolutely beautiful tablecloths for 75% off. DD#1 was very happy because hers were beginning to show some wear. We really love to dress up the tables with china, crystal and Bob's mother's silver - lots of candles - it looks so pretty. Maybe this year I'll remember to take a picture before we mess it up!
> 
> ...


While not having good vision is a pain it is much better than none. And hopefully it will improve to some extent still.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Prayers for rare for Swedenme's son as well. I have seen miracles in medicine before, and shall hope for one here as well. 
Julie, you have a neat deck with a neat dog on it. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Dark chocolate and dry, red wine - my favorite desert!!


Milk or white chocolate with sweet white wine here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


What wonderful news-worth feeling so unwell from the chemo.
ANd prays for the very rare indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Your DH and mine would get along very well, we also buy beans and grind them. We like our coffee very strong.


I guess he should have stopped by when he went through Lloydminster this spring :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Prayers for rare for Swedenme's son as well. I have seen miracles in medicine before, and shall hope for one here as well.
> Julie, you have a neat deck with a neat dog on it. Thanks for the picture.


Not my deck! this is way up the coast!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


How exciting for you! Starting a new life in a new country.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Caren*--safe travels and rich blessings on you and James as you join your lives. Many good years together is our prayer for you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well said, Joy!
Have a great trip Caren


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I buy mine right at Walmart it's called Arnicare, it's in a tube.


Not now you don't!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you had a great day out .

Sonja, praying for miracles


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


Fantastic news. It makes enduring the chemo worth it. Continue the good fight against the cancer and stay positive for one another.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Miss you too Sam! I will be back though and have James with me.


I will join in the well wishes for safe travels and many happy years together for you and James! We will look forward to your pictures and stories of a new lifestyle.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you would both lose - i love it all. lol --- sam


That chocolate would probably not a pound on your body and it would add many to mine so I would let you have all the chocolate you want.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...Hoping DH is doing much better. I am so glad that you are much closer to the hospital and other places you like to get to. Take your time settling in so you don't hurt yourself.

I am finally caught up but very tire. I am going to get some sleep and check in again tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


Onward bound!!! Best wishes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought of the same thing Margaret. So far the battery lantern I used last night worked well. I was able to get it dim enough so it didn't even phase DH. I could easily wrap red cellophane around the globe of it too. Will be checking on that also. Thanks for reinforcing the thought I had. 


darowil said:


> red cellophane


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm with Sam....haven't met a chocolate that I didn't like but do particularly enjoy dark. Unfortunately like Pacer stated the pounds would just flood right onto the body. LOL.


pacer said:


> That chocolate would probably not a pound on your body and it would add many to mine so I would let you have all the chocolate you want.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost 10 pm so I think I may head to bed early. Very tired though I don't do nearly the routine that Pacer does. Don't see how she does it all along with so many of you. Hope all have a pleasant day/night and will TTYL. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> A huge welcome back to you as well. We have certainly missed you. What have you been up to other than more house renovations?


~~~Thanks, Pacer. House changes certainly have taken up a lot of energy, but DH's health issues have taken up another huge chunk of energy. At the moment we are taking a break from doctors.....they are confused, and that leaves us confused as well, so DH just wants to take a break, take time to let things filter down, and make decisions in a calmer, more contemplative mode.

I was happy to see that Bella was making good progress, her sister, too. I hope the recent return to the hospital was not too serious. We keep them in our prayers.

Has the Cincy house sold? The last I heard about it was just before Labor Day.....I have certainly been out of the loop!

I assume Matthew has been busy producing all kinds of wonderful pieces of art! give him a big hello from me!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

marlark said:


> I have alwasys note that strange repetitive symptoms usually are and indication of canc er, but since you already know that he has had cancer I cannot comment knowledgably how that would b e interpreted it is something I just have noted it among my obser vations that when symptoms can not be related to a definite dx it often turns out to be related to cancer. Marlark PS I would not extrapolate that it is a return or cancer. I believe your husband's decision not to be alarmed is a good one as he is feeling well andshould enjoy that until it is proven negtative is a good decision,. as a positive attitude is much more conducive to using well time wisely.


~~~Thank you Marlark. All observations are worthy of contemplation. It's just a weird position to be in. And no one seems to have a reasonable explanation for the disparate results. Of course, I have thought of a couple others, but they rejected those out of hand! :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for you too Marge. I am glad tht the helpers have made your home more liveable for you. I do try to be careful.


~~~DITTO! Bubble wrap all around! I wonder if it comes in colors???


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marilyn..Prayers for your hubby.
> Liz...I hate that we have to wait do long for test results.
> Gwen...that bruise is nasty looking
> Carol...so good to see you back
> Marge...sending you positive thoughts and warm hugs


~~~Thanks, Mel. Sure hope you are doing well. I know it has been a rough patch. I have kept you in my heart & prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for asking. We are about 15 minutes from the hospital of our choice rather than about 40minutes from the closest one before we moved. That was one of the reasons for the move. DH is doing well and will likely come home tomorrow. Marilyn


~~~That IS good news! Hopes for continued progress toward full recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Carol..... ditto


~~~Thanks, Sugar. We appreciate & welcome all good wishes! That's about all we can do at the moment. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Sorry to hear that. I guess you will be having another scan then? I alway have to have the one from pelvis to chest and drink the "stuff". I hope they get it sorted so you can have the proper tests done.


~~~Always makes you wonder...does the left hand know about the right hand????? Hope the tests are kept to a minimum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you had a great day out .
> 
> Sonja, praying for miracles


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they still make the reliant robin in england? here is how someone used theirs. i never saw a car with just one wheel in front - interesting. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/top-gear-rocket-car.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummers did someone say chocolate? ???? I have never been one to turn down chocolate. Actually after my stroke in April the doctor asked if I had any questions. I said....ya. can I have some chocolate? He laughed til he had tears in his eyes.

Sonja...my prayers are being sent for rare.
Caren... I am so excited for you. Off to begin a new chapter in your life. &#9786;
Julie and Ringo...so glad to hear of your outing.&#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yummers did someone say chocolate? ???? I have never been one to turn down chocolate. Actually after my stroke in April the doctor asked if I had any questions. I said....ya. can I have some chocolate? He laughed til he had tears in his eyes.
> 
> Sonja...my prayers are being sent for rare.
> Caren... I am so excited for you. Off to begin a new chapter in your life. ☺
> Julie and Ringo...so glad to hear of your outing.👍


It was great fun- don't know yet for sure if we will be going tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dark is what I really like, milk chocolate is NOT my favourite, I mostly avoid it. We would do well with a box of chocolates, Cathy, what I don't like, you would!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> The place is looking great. How frustating that the results are so contradictory so that it is impossible to know what needs to be done. Hopefully when DH is ready to face the tests again something clear will come from them.


~~~Thanks. We are hoping for some "enlightenment". Or another bag of strength to dip into. He ends these days of tests just exhausted. He still has his "mystery muscle" issue, which also drains his energies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't mind the Ferrero Roche (?sp here as well!) but don't love them- sure not worth the cost of them IMHO.


I just dont know what it is about them.... they look good but nope, dont like them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just dont know what it is about them.... they look good but nope, dont like them.


It is odd how there can be things like that- like I just don't see the attraction of milk chocolate!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I do always try to do the best I can...LOL..ouch...LOL


 :shock: :roll: LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* and others that swear by arnica. I checked at Walgreen's here and they didn't have arnica but have a product called Procure that has arnica in it so DH is going to go get it for me shortly. *Where* do you get arnica?
> 
> Edit: Got it; top active ingredients are H2O and arnica. Hope it helps cause it is almost all dark purple/black and sore.


I hope it helps too Gwen and that right now you are getting a good nights sleep 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Rare, but not unheard of. We'll just keep praying for a miracle!


Thank you Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The day has finally arrived. Thank you!


Hopefully you are now tucked up in bed in your new home sleeping away the jet lag . Just want to say WELCOME TO THE UK

Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


FANTASTIC news!!!! I am sooooo happy for you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hallelujah!


Thank you Tammi


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Milk or white chocolate with sweet white wine here.


I'll be right over! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Sonja*, I just read the wonderful news about your son and the latest report. Thank you, God! and we'll all be asking for a ''very rare'' set of news as soon as possible.
> 
> I can't begin to find the words for how thrilled we are for him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy . This was a happy house hold yesterday 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things work out for DH- sorry about the testing regime. Your cottage looks so lovely with it's wooden walls.


Same from me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Prayers for rare for Swedenme's son as well. I have seen miracles in medicine before, and shall hope for one here as well.
> Julie, you have a neat deck with a neat dog on it. Thanks for the picture.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Fantastic news. It makes enduring the chemo worth it. Continue the good fight against the cancer and stay positive for one another.


Thank you Mary and Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few photos from yesterday's trip north


 :thumbup: Glad to hear that you got out for the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you are now tucked up in bed in your new home sleeping away the jet lag . Just want to say WELCOME TO THE UK
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not until Nov.24 :XD:


That is dreadful. Talk about scanxiety. That is what I call it. Hoping for the best news for you.
Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Guy Fawkes here, and the neighbours are really celebrating- Ringo and I are finding it very hard to settle. I don't like these dreadful cannons that so many seem to delight in. it has been going for more than two hours with very little let up. Thank goodness it happens usually only once a year give or take a few weeks afterwards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Glad to hear that you got out for the day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes Starbucks coffee, we buy beans & he grinds them. Our coffee loving neighbor says it's so strong he can still taste it an hour later. I like the smell of coffee but don't like the taste at all. If it's the only thing available & I'm really thirsty I will drink it but must to add lots of milk & sugar. I drink tea all the time but drink it black.


And I dont like coffee anything at all! Not even the smell.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do agree with that - phyllis has a set of dishes for 24 - we bought them when we were married - two of every serving dish so we could pass them on to the girls. guess what we eat off at holiday times - paper plates. the girls complained about the dishes. i kind of miss having a dressed up table for holidays. --- sam


In the last few years some of my girls have told me special things of mine they would like to have so I just give them to them. It is nice to go to their homes and see them being used.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you have a very uneventful flight....nice and calm. Wishing you the very best in all your endeavors Caren.


From me too....


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, that's quite a bruise. Where is it, or dare I ask?


Gwen I don't know what we are going to do with you😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for asking. We are about 15 minutes from the hospital of our choice rather than about 40minutes from the closest one before we moved. That was one of the reasons for the move. DH is doing well and will likely come home tomorrow. Marilyn


That is good news.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also do well, I like caramels & nuts, DH doesn't like them but loves the cherry ones which I don't like at all.
> 
> I bought smarties & aero bars in case we had Halloweeners, I don't care for either of those, I like ones with nuts or wafers in them like coffee crisp.


My problem is I like all of it😉


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just remembers you need to put some arnica on that bruise!


Absolutely, arnica is great stuff. I make arnica sticks for our sil who plays soccer and it is good for bruising and soreness. Just don't ever put it on an open wound.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


Sonya that is the best news I have heard in a long time. You know I don't know why but when I joined here and started reading about you son, I thought to myself, this boy is going to be o.k. I know he isn't a boy but he is your boy😊 hope this continues for all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Yummers did someone say chocolate? ???? I have never been one to turn down chocolate. Actually after my stroke in April the doctor asked if I had any questions. I said....ya. can I have some chocolate? He laughed til he had tears in his eyes.
> 
> Sonja...my prayers are being sent for rare.
> Caren... I am so excited for you. Off to begin a new chapter in your life. ☺
> Julie and Ringo...so glad to hear of your outing.👍


Thank you Mel and I like your thinking I would ask for chocolate too 🍫🍫🍫


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> FANTASTIC news!!!! I am sooooo happy for you all.


Thank you Cathy . I'm still doing the happy dance


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was such a good boy!


It sure looks like he was😀


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guy Fawkes here, and the neighbours are really celebrating- Ringo and I are finding it very hard to settle. I don't like these dreadful cannons that so many seem to delight in. it has been going for more than two hours with very little let up. Thank goodness it happens usually only once a year give or take a few weeks afterwards.


I hope it doesnt go on and on all night for you. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy . I'm still doing the happy dance


I can imagine you are! It is such very good news.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too!


Me three


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too!


Me three for Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guy Fawkes here, and the neighbours are really celebrating- Ringo and I are finding it very hard to settle. I don't like these dreadful cannons that so many seem to delight in. it has been going for more than two hours with very little let up. Thank goodness it happens usually only once a year give or take a few weeks afterwards.


Guy Fawkes tonight will start as soon as it starts getting dark and go on for hours . I've heard fireworks going off since Halloween and no doubt I will here more this weekend 
Here they now sell fireworks after Christmas so people can use them on New Year's Eve 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sonya that is the best news I have heard in a long time. You know I don't know why but when I joined here and started reading about you son, I thought to myself, this boy is going to be o.k. I know he isn't a boy but he is your boy😊 hope this continues for all of you.


Thank you Marilynn I hope so too 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Guy Fawkes tonight will start as soon as it starts getting dark and go on for hours . I've heard fireworks going off since Halloween and no doubt I will here more this weekend
> Here they now sell fireworks after Christmas so people can use them on New Year's Eve
> Sonja


It is illegal to have them here..... not that that stops some people.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Guy Fawkes tonight will start as soon as it starts getting dark and go on for hours . I've heard fireworks going off since Halloween and no doubt I will here more this weekend
> Here they now sell fireworks after Christmas so people can use them on New Year's Eve
> Sonja


Yes, it does seem to be a whole season now, rather than just a single day. There is Halloween, Diwali comes much at the same time and involves lots of fireworks, then Bonfire night/Guy Fawkes, with displays often taking place on the weekend before or after the actual day, and, as Sonja says, there is hardly a pause before New Year brings more fireworks, not to mention Chinese New Year, with all the firecrackers, in February.

Some of the cats we have had have been scared by the bangs, but we have never had a dog that has reacted badly. In fact, a couple of the dogs we had in the past were trained as gun dogs, and they positively enjoyed the noise!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Guy Fawkes tonight will start as soon as it starts getting dark and go on for hours . I've heard fireworks going off since Halloween and no doubt I will here more this weekend
> Here they now sell fireworks after Christmas so people can use them on New Year's Eve
> Sonja


And here no fireworks are ever allowed other than organised events- by qualified persons.
Edit- I see not allowed in Victoria either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am all caught up. I cant believe tomorrow is Friday already! I have had a pretty quiet week... home a lot resting. My cold is pretty much gone but I have a cough... hoping to get rid of it without going to doctor. Will see.
I went and saw mum today for the first time in a few days. She is doing ok. No issues. I did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well. 
I even spent one afternoon on the couch crocheting the blanket! Surprise surprise LOL. We had a lot of rain overnight and again today. We really needed it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And here no fireworks are ever allowed other than organised events- by qualified persons.
> Edit- I see not allowed in Victoria either.


You should see the fireworks that are sold here . A lot of them should only be used at displays they are that big . On the back of them it tells you how far back to stand from these fireworks and most people here don't have a garden long enough to stand that far back. They should not be sold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up. I cant believe tomorrow is Friday already! I have had a pretty quiet week... home a lot resting. My cold is pretty much gone but I have a cough... hoping to get rid of it without going to doctor. Will see.
> I went and saw mum today for the first time in a few days. She is doing ok. No issues. I did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well.
> I even spent one afternoon on the couch crocheting the blanket! Surprise surprise LOL. We had a lot of rain overnight and again today. We really needed it.


A relaxing week apart from the cough hope it goes soon Cathy and I'm glad to here your mum is doing ok no issues is good 
Do we get to see a picture of your blanket progress? 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will join with you celebrating the awesome news Sonja ! And be praying for a complete healing &#128591;&#127995; ! I believe we have a Awesome God who is able !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm happy I was able to knit a little yesterday &#128512; Hopefully I can soon get back in the full swing again . I have been watching a video on how to double knit and would like to try it


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It's nice to hear you were able to get away for a bit Julie. And to be able to bring you puppy to was nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should see the fireworks that are sold here . A lot of them should only be used at displays they are that big . On the back of them it tells you how far back to stand from these fireworks and most people here don't have a garden long enough to stand that far back. They should not be sold


That sounds very dangerous. The ones we had as kids wern't very big and even those caused injuries- one of the reasons for banning home use of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed- and won't be on tomorrow (well of course I may not sleep well in which case any hting is possible).
But tomorrow is Craft Fair and I am on the Guild stall, and then once that finsihes I have 2 hours to get home, ready and to a place around 1 1/2 hours away for a 60th birthday. We will be home late so I assume I will head straight off to bed. That reminds me that I meant to work out what I was wearing so I didn't need to tomorrow!
So see you probably round the time the next KTP starts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Thank you Jackie and your top is gorgeous. Glad you are able to do some knitting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed- and won't be on tomorrow (well of course I may not sleep well in which case any hting is possible).
> But tomorrow is Craft Fair and I am on the Guild stall, and then once that finsihes I have 2 hours to get home, ready and to a place around 1 1/2 hours away for a 60th birthday. We will be home late so I assume I will head straight off to bed. That reminds me that I meant to work out what I was wearing so I didn't need to tomorrow!
> So see you probably round the time the next KTP starts


Goodnight Margaret and have a nice time tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;
Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A relaxing week apart from the cough hope it goes soon Cathy and I'm glad to here your mum is doing ok no issues is good
> Do we get to see a picture of your blanket progress?
> Sonja


Photo one day..... dont get too excited Sonja LOL. Its nowhere near finished!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Its lovely and I am glad you have been up to doing some knitting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Photo one day..... dont get too excited Sonja LOL. Its nowhere near finished!


IT was looking very pretty so i think it will be lovely when it's finished


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Absolutely, arnica is great stuff. I make arnica sticks for our sil who plays soccer and it is good for bruising and soreness. Just don't ever put it on an open wound.


Which is when Calendula is called for!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


Sonja you won't remember Patches39 but it is her birthday as well.
Happy Birthday to Jessie as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday, Jessie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope it doesnt go on and on all night for you. :thumbdown:


Still a few pops and bangs but nowhere near as bad as it was! 12 -30 on the 6th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Guy Fawkes tonight will start as soon as it starts getting dark and go on for hours . I've heard fireworks going off since Halloween and no doubt I will here more this weekend
> Here they now sell fireworks after Christmas so people can use them on New Year's Eve
> Sonja


We have a window of five days only for sales- but people obviously stockpile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it does seem to be a whole season now, rather than just a single day. There is Halloween, Diwali comes much at the same time and involves lots of fireworks, then Bonfire night/Guy Fawkes, with displays often taking place on the weekend before or after the actual day, and, as Sonja says, there is hardly a pause before New Year brings more fireworks, not to mention Chinese New Year, with all the firecrackers, in February.
> 
> Some of the cats we have had have been scared by the bangs, but we have never had a dog that has reacted badly. In fact, a couple of the dogs we had in the past were trained as gun dogs, and they positively enjoyed the noise!


Ringo was quite scared as a pup- but seems to accept it pretty much now- though why he just woke me I am not too sure?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up. I cant believe tomorrow is Friday already! I have had a pretty quiet week... home a lot resting. My cold is pretty much gone but I have a cough... hoping to get rid of it without going to doctor. Will see.
> I went and saw mum today for the first time in a few days. She is doing ok. No issues. I did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well.
> I even spent one afternoon on the couch crocheting the blanket! Surprise surprise LOL. We had a lot of rain overnight and again today. We really needed it.


Coughing can be very tiring! I have just spoken too soon- someone has started firing cannons - bother!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Very sweet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> It's nice to hear you were able to get away for a bit Julie. And to be able to bring you puppy to was nice


Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. We have another bright and warm day here in Chicagoland with very unseasonable weather. It's to keep up for a little while longer so enjoying it while it lasts. The bulbs are all in and sprayed with a garlic solution so the squirrels won't dig them up and topped with some smelly fertilizer (smells very fishy) and covered up to stay warm until we see them in the Spring. I'm hopeful that they all come up and brighten our front garden area for us and for all who pass by. 

We've had many comments and compliments on the flower divider screens and some say they are copying the idea.

Here's hoping that good news continues for Sonja and Caren and that people waiting on scans and other medical test results get them soon and that they are definitive for good treatment actions. Love and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Daralene, maybe we could find a time we both could go to Makenzie Childs - I've been past it many times, but always on the way to somewhere else and no time to go in.
> 
> Dark chocolate and dry, red wine - my favorite desert!!
> 
> Getting Lili's lunch ready and then I think we'll go for a walk in the sun before nap time. What a gorgeous day!!


Yes, that would be wonderful. Don't know how you are about spur of the moment, but if there is a good weather day we could give it a try or if the weather is predicted to be good. Would love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana Caren and Nicho must both be in their destinations by now. Well, I know Caren is and Nicho, if not there yet, will be much nearer. Missing them both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Busyworkerbee. May it be a special day for you. Do you have any plans. If not, buy something special for yourself or do something you love to do. Celebrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> That is dreadful. Talk about scanxiety. That is what I call it. Hoping for the best news for you.
> Marilynn


Clever use of the word and so appropriate. Having to wait for results is awful when each day seems like a week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . This was a happy house hold yesterday
> Sonja


Miracles can and do happen. You certainly will have lots of prayers & healing wishes for your son from this group and from those who read and don't post. Coming from all parts of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm with Sam....haven't met a chocolate that I didn't like but do particularly enjoy dark. Unfortunately like Pacer stated the pounds would just flood right onto the body. LOL.


For me, I swear it happens just thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, thinking of you and knowing the sore stiffness from the fall is probably at full force. Hope it starts to lessen today. Amazing you didn't break an arm or ribs.

Sugarsugar, so glad your mother was able to answer a quiz question. Lovely that you were able to work on a project while there. Now to get rid of that cough. Someone reminded me yesterday of zinc lozenges helping with colds.

Rookie, keep sending that nice weather this way. Overcast right now but if the winds are right, we will see your clear skies perhaps tomorrow. The skies at night have been amazing for star watching.

Bubba Love, that sweater and hair clip are truly adorable.

Swedenme and Darowil, I agree about the fireworks. When I first moved to Germany and saw that they did their own fireworks and they were pretty big ones, I figured they were all trained and knew what they were doing till a German told me the hospitals were full from all the injuries. We can't buy them in NY, at least where I live, but they have them in Pennsylvania, so state laws vary. That said, we still have people that buy them elsewhere and set them off whenever they want. Busy day for you Darowil.

Mags7, thanks for the info about arnica not being good on open wounds.

Julie, good tip about the calendula when the wound is open.

Gagesmom, I love that you asked the doctor if you could have chocolate. I imagine laughing a lot when in your company. Big Hugs. He'll probably be telling that story to others for a long time.

If anyone is interested in the shooting stars, well that's what I call them, you can see some great shots here. Just keep going down the page. One photo shows 2 in the same shot. They are calling these Fireballs and there are leftover trails on some of them:

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/see-it-best-photos-of-taurid-fireballs-november-2015?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=7203b2ce7b-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-7203b2ce7b-393973573

Apparently the 5th is the best night to see them but not sure if they meant after midnight last night or before midnight tonight. Imagine before midnight tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren wrote:
I buy mine right at Walmart it's called Arnicare, it's in a tube.



darowil said:


> Not now you don't!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That crazy virus notification keeps coming up. Don't forget that this is fake and puts you through to people who will scam you for a lot of money, and who knows, maybe even put a virus on your computer. I knew about it thanks to KTP members who shared this information after they paid out lots of money but DH still fell for it. Thank goodness I heard him on the phone when things started sounding suspicious. The screen looks like you can't go anywhere but to click and do what they say, but you can. Don't fall for this. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Gwen I don't know what we are going to do with you😛


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And how do you make arnica sticks?


mags7 said:


> Absolutely, arnica is great stuff. I make arnica sticks for our sil who plays soccer and it is good for bruising and soreness. Just don't ever put it on an open wound.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Heather!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you got the rain. Wish I could send you some of ours. This has been the 2nd week straight with rain.  Glad your mom is doing well and that you even had time to work on the crochet blanket.


sugarsugar said:


> I am all caught up. I cant believe tomorrow is Friday already! I have had a pretty quiet week... home a lot resting. My cold is pretty much gone but I have a cough... hoping to get rid of it without going to doctor. Will see.
> I went and saw mum today for the first time in a few days. She is doing ok. No issues. I did some one on one quiz questions and she did really well.
> I even spent one afternoon on the couch crocheting the blanket! Surprise surprise LOL. We had a lot of rain overnight and again today. We really needed it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen and for you also Jackie!


Bubba Love said:


> I will join with you celebrating the awesome news Sonja ! And be praying for a complete healing 🙏🏻 ! I believe we have a Awesome God who is able !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! That is beyond precious. You did a lovely job there.


Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, thinking of you and knowing the sore stiffness from the fall is probably at full force. Hope it starts to lessen today. Amazing you didn't break an arm or ribs.
> 
> Sugarsugar, so glad your mother was able to answer a quiz question. Lovely that you were able to work on a project while there. Now to get rid of that cough. Someone reminded me yesterday of zinc lozenges helping with colds.
> 
> ...


We have been seeing them in the later evening. We saw maybe a dozen before 9:30 last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Heather!* Glad you were born and may you have many, many more happy days!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, welcome to the start of your new life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Flower divider screens? Don't recall them. Can you post a picture or explanation of them?


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We have another bright and warm day here in Chicagoland with very unseasonable weather. It's to keep up for a little while longer so enjoying it while it lasts. The bulbs are all in and sprayed with a garlic solution so the squirrels won't dig them up and topped with some smelly fertilizer (smells very fishy) and covered up to stay warm until we see them in the Spring. I'm hopeful that they all come up and brighten our front garden area for us and for all who pass by.
> 
> We've had many comments and compliments on the flower divider screens and some say they are copying the idea.
> 
> Here's hoping that good news continues for Sonja and Caren and that people waiting on scans and other medical test results get them soon and that they are definitive for good treatment actions. Love and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Daralene...oops....I see a lb coming....


Cashmeregma said:


> For me, I swear it happens just thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to see the falling starts but we have been overcast for almost 2 weeks now. Can't stand this dreary weather. Would almost prefer cold and clear to this wet and somewhat warm-ish weather. Wearing sweatpants, short sleeved t-shirt, and flip flops....LOL....quite a fashion statement...LOL.

Bruise slowly beginning to heal; putting the Procure stuff containing the arnica on it seems to be helping some. Itching some that I take as a sign of healing but still sore and is still pretty purple and blackish. Hey....purple IS my favorite color!

Have a couple of errands to run today for DstepD in preparation for wedding on the 14th. I guess I need to get going and do them but so hate having to go out in such messy weather. Sure hope by the 14th this rain mess has passed as the wedding is outdoors. They do have a huge tent reserved to use but still would like to see a pretty day for them. Oh, re: the wedding....I've been asked to make Chicken Cordon Bleu Wonton Bites for the reception...serving about 80! Guess what I'll be doing all morning of the wedding. Groan....but am honored she likes my cooking so much and since she wants them I'll make them. Before anyone asks here is the recipe: (see below original post quote)



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, thinking of you and knowing the sore stiffness from the fall is probably at full force. Hope it starts to lessen today. Amazing you didn't break an arm or ribs.
> 
> Sugarsugar, so glad your mother was able to answer a quiz question. Lovely that you were able to work on a project while there. Now to get rid of that cough. Someone reminded me yesterday of zinc lozenges helping with colds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to check the daily digest then head out on errands. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flower divider screens? Don't recall them. Can you post a picture or explanation of them?


They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Has Caren definitely arrived yet? I don't know about Manchester, but here it is wet and dark. We are in the dry half of the country, which Manchester certainly is not, so I fear she may have had a damp welcome.

Anyway, Caren, welcome to Britain, and best wishes for the future!

Happy Birthday, Heather. have a lovely day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bubba love - she will look very cute in it. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe trips for you tomorrow - and have a good times - would love to go to the craft fair. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed- and won't be on tomorrow (well of course I may not sleep well in which case any hting is possible).
> But tomorrow is Craft Fair and I am on the Guild stall, and then once that finsihes I have 2 hours to get home, ready and to a place around 1 1/2 hours away for a 60th birthday. We will be home late so I assume I will head straight off to bed. That reminds me that I meant to work out what I was wearing so I didn't need to tomorrow!
> So see you probably round the time the next KTP starts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


happy birthday dear heather - and many more - hope you had a good day. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday patches 39 - hope you have a great birthday. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja you won't remember Patches39 but it is her birthday as well.
> Happy Birthday to Jessie as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, thinking of you and knowing the sore stiffness from the fall is probably at full force. Hope it starts to lessen today. Amazing you didn't break an arm or ribs.
> 
> Sugarsugar, so glad your mother was able to answer a quiz question. Lovely that you were able to work on a project while there. Now to get rid of that cough. Someone reminded me yesterday of zinc lozenges helping with colds.
> 
> ...


The Calendula is what I have used for many years- it comes as a lotion to wash out the wound, as well as in a cream.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Miracles can and do happen. You certainly will have lots of prayers & healing wishes for your son from this group and from those who read and don't post. Coming from all parts of the world. :thumbup:


Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo 
Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


They are lovely Jeanette. It will look so pretty there when all your flowers are in full bloom
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...remember me? It has been AGES since I have had enough minutes together and a working computer to sit down and get to the KTP. I have missed everyone! I think of y'all often and wonder what shenanigans y'all are getting into!? I finally managed to get to the Vermilion Knitting Group to see Tami & Sheppy. I only got there because DH decided to cancel any further dr appointments until the Oncology Committee met to discuss his irregular test results. One test indicates that the cancer has returned....another indicates that he is cancer-free. Yesterday we got the report from the committee....you guessed it...nobody has any idea what is going on, so they want him to repeat all of the tests! pfui. Needless to say DH is irritated. For now, he is taking a break from all of the dr visits.
> 
> Other than to trips into Cleveland, we have been very busy getting the cottage ready for the electrician. We had to totally vacate the place, and move as much furniture out of the way as possible. It was awkward because at the end of October we totally close down (put everything away, turn water off, put shutters on, dust covers on furniture, etc. etc.). But we still had to have the house livable for the closing time after the wiring work was done. A tricky logistics dilema, for sure! Luckily, DH & I could stay across the street. DS had managed to get the floors mostly sanded and polyurethaned in time, and the bathroom to a usable state. There is still much to do, but we managed to get it to a cozy state and we could "camp out" and stay warm. There is no kitchen, but we had a pot to boil water, and ALDI had toaster ovens on sale (they advertised it as a 4-slicer, but it held only 3 slices). Of course....the leaves were BEAUTIFUL this year, so that helped ease the discomforts.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord, I imagine that not getting any conclusive answers is the worst part of it all, I hope and pray that the results that say "no cancer" are the correct ones. I have to say, I can't really blame him for taking a break from it all, that would be more than a little overwhelming for you all. 
Love the pictures, the cottage looks wonderful. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


That's great news for your son,I hope that that works well for him. 
Great gift, very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


These are fun- I am sure you will find some spectacular use for them!
It seems a much better idea that your son can have his treatment more at home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember now. I didn't realized they rolled. Those are wonderful and the flowers look so good in them.


RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


That's wonderful news. Your son will be so much more comfortable getting chemo at home and much less hassle and worry about chemo being ready etc. So glad there are good results.

Love the buttons. They remind me of some tree ornaments that I've had for years that are in those matte colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful news from the doctor!!! That will be so much more convenient for him. The gift from your son is also nice. I'm sure you will put them to good use. I bet you are dancing around feet not even touching the floor. 


Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Jeanette. It will look so pretty there when all your flowers are in full bloom
> Sonja


I'm thrilled with how they turned out and will eventually paint them white after the wood has cured. I'm also anxious for Spring to see the plants grow and see what the bulb flowers look like. I'll then fill in with some other plants. I'm also going to plant some columbine, rose trees and burning bushes which our local streets are named.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's wonderful news. Your son will be so much more comfortable getting chemo at home and much less hassle and worry about chemo being ready etc. So glad there are good results.
> 
> Love the buttons. They remind me of some tree ornaments that I've had for years that are in those matte colors.


He will still have to wait for them to check his bloods and mix the chemo but they will be able to do that on the day ward which will be quicker than waiting about on the main ward ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful news from the doctor!!! That will be so much more convenient for him. The gift from your son is also nice. I'm sure you will put them to good use. I bet you are dancing around feet not even touching the floor.


Well I was till I stepped out of the hospital into the very heavy downpour . I had decided to get a bus as parking is a nightmare at visiting times the car park is way to small for the big hospital , cars are parked up in places they shouldn't be , had to listen to a drunk Asian man telling everyone he wasn't drunk and to be quite because he was talking who he was talking to no one knows luckily it's only a 15 minute bus ride and I managed to mostly keep a straight face until some man told him his friend wants him to shut the beeep up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are fun- I am sure you will find some spectacular use for them!
> It seems a much better idea that your son can have his treatment more at home.


That's what we think and no more sitting in the smallest coffee room ever


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it does seem to be a whole season now, rather than just a single day. There is Halloween, Diwali comes much at the same time and involves lots of fireworks, then Bonfire night/Guy Fawkes, with displays often taking place on the weekend before or after the actual day, and, as Sonja says, there is hardly a pause before New Year brings more fireworks, not to mention Chinese New Year, with all the firecrackers, in February.
> 
> Some of the cats we have had have been scared by the bangs, but we have never had a dog that has reacted badly. In fact, a couple of the dogs we had in the past were trained as gun dogs, and they positively enjoyed the noise!


We have only ever had one dog and one cat (at separate times) and the dog (a Golden Retriever, although not a trained gun dog) was absolutely terrified of fireworks (and thunder! :roll: ) whilst the cat would stroll along the window sill quite happily watching!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what we think and no more sitting in the smallest coffee room ever


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed- and won't be on tomorrow (well of course I may not sleep well in which case any hting is possible).
> But tomorrow is Craft Fair and I am on the Guild stall, and then once that finsihes I have 2 hours to get home, ready and to a place around 1 1/2 hours away for a 60th birthday. We will be home late so I assume I will head straight off to bed. That reminds me that I meant to work out what I was wearing so I didn't need to tomorrow!
> So see you probably round the time the next KTP starts


Have a good time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


I can understand why - they look great! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


More & more good news..and well deserved, you've come through so much.
Those Christmas novelties are very cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Heather (Busyworkerbee) and to Patches.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor 
Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee 
Sonja



sugarsugar said:


> FANTASTIC news!!!! I am sooooo happy for you all.


~~~Absolutely FANTASTIC! What joyous news!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Same from me.


~~~Thanks, Mags7


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


cmaliza said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja
> ...


Thank you Carol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm happy I was able to knit a little yesterday 😀 Hopefully I can soon get back in the full swing again . I have been watching a video on how to double knit and would like to try it


~~~I know the feeling! It had been at least 2 weeks since I picked up some work...I have 3 things in progress, and several more in my mind! My left thumb is feeling better, though. I have grand plans! Hope you are in "full swing" soon!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


~~~HAPPY Day, Heather! Very glad you were born...a reason to celebrate! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would make a christmas garland out of them - either knit or crochet o "line" for them to hand on - i would hang it in an archway if it was me. and that is excellent news for your son - it should go much better at home - at least he can be in his own bed or chair. wonderful news. miracles to see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Pacer. House changes certainly have taken up a lot of energy, but DH's health issues have taken up another huge chunk of energy. At the moment we are taking a break from doctors.....they are confused, and that leaves us confused as well, so DH just wants to take a break, take time to let things filter down, and make decisions in a calmer, more contemplative mode.
> 
> I was happy to see that Bella was making good progress, her sister, too. I hope the recent return to the hospital was not too serious. We keep them in our prayers.
> 
> ...


We actually received an offer on the house late last night and we rejected it today. The offer was so low that we would have had to pay $20,000 at the closing and it would have been used as a rental house which means we would have paid for someone to make money off of the house. We will continue to be patient. We have some more work that needs done on the house so I am waiting for the estimate for it. I will be thankful when the house is sold.

Matthew is currently drawing a picture of a dog and a tortoise! He has done his drawing for the card exchange. That picture was framed and gifted to an 8 year old with stage 4 neuroblastoma. She is in my prayers right now. Her body is doing well with the chemo and the cancer cells in the blood are almost back to normal range. We are thankful for that.

Bella is due to have more surgery Dec. 7th if not sooner as the process of flushing her colon is taking hours longer than it should so a larger catheter will be put into place. She was a princess for Halloween and her oldest sister's boyfriend was a prince so she claimed him as her prince!

We attended a Halloween wedding in Kentucky last weekend and had a wonderful time. We stopped in Defiance and did lunch with Sam, Tami and Kathy so they got to meet my oldest son. It was nice to get together for a short bit before heading the rest of the way home.

I do hope the doctors figure out what is going on with your DH, but I agree with taking a short break as it is so stressful. I know you will be happy when the repairs are done at the cottage. So glad you are enjoying the fall colors and the warm air.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, thinking of you and knowing the sore stiffness from the fall is probably at full force. Hope it starts to lessen today. Amazing you didn't break an arm or ribs.
> 
> Sugarsugar, so glad your mother was able to answer a quiz question. Lovely that you were able to work on a project while there. Now to get rid of that cough. Someone reminded me yesterday of zinc lozenges helping with colds.
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks for the info and pictures. :thumbup: It's so cloudy around here, there is no chance of seeing them in person. :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would make a christmas garland out of them - either knit or crochet o "line" for them to hand on - i would hang it in an archway if it was me. and that is excellent news for your son - it should go much better at home - at least he can be in his own bed or chair. wonderful news. miracles to see. --- sam


Thank you Sam .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord, I imagine that not getting any conclusive answers is the worst part of it all, I hope and pray that the results that say "no cancer" are the correct ones. I have to say, I can't really blame him for taking a break from it all, that would be more than a little overwhelming for you all.
> Love the pictures, the cottage looks wonderful.
> Hugs!!!


~~~Thanks, KayeJo. It has been weird. Not what we expected from such a well-known clinic. Without any real symptoms or inconveniences, we are going to take about a month off, and try to enjoy some life. We are planning on a trip to Florida for our DD's birthday. She will be 39! How did that happen? I don't feel 39 years older! We are driving....and taking our time. Stopping to see some folks along the way....such as Gwenniepooh. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm happy I was able to knit a little yesterday 😀 Hopefully I can soon get back in the full swing again . I have been watching a video on how to double knit and would like to try it


I am so glad that you are recovering to the point that you can do the things you enjoy. When do you have to start treatment?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


BusyWorkerBee...Happy Birthday. May today and every day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> We actually received an offer on the house late last night and we rejected it today. The offer was so low that we would have had to pay $20,000 at the closing and it would have been used as a rental house which means we would have paid for someone to make money off of the house. We will continue to be patient. We have some more work that needs done on the house so I am waiting for the estimate for it. I will be thankful when the house is sold.
> 
> Matthew is currently drawing a picture of a dog and a tortoise! He has done his drawing for the card exchange. That picture was framed and gifted to an 8 year old with stage 4 neuroblastoma. She is in my prayers right now. Her body is doing well with the chemo and the cancer cells in the blood are almost back to normal range. We are thankful for that.
> 
> ...


~~~Love the drawing! It really captures Rocco's personality. Can't wait to see the completed piece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Love the drawing! It really captures Rocco's personality. Can't wait to see the completed piece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is coming along slowly, but it is coming along! Our new printer seems to think he will be able to make cards from the larger drawing which will be awesome. The tortoise is actually started, I just haven't taken a picture of it in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Patches. Wishing many wonderful blessings for you.

The boys went out today to shop for cereal. I think it is cute. They bought some cereal for a friend and I got cereal for the same couple on Monday. They will be quite surprised as to how much cereal will be coming in the mail to them. It is a flavor they cannot get in the state they live in so we are stocking them up. It is a belated wedding gift to them. I now have to ship 13 boxes of cereal! That will happen this weekend.

I was not feeling well last night so I got very little sleep. I did work today and did relatively fine. It has been a typical busy week for me. I need to get dishes washed, dinner cooked and get some sleep that I didn't get last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That crazy virus notification keeps coming up. Don't forget that this is fake and puts you through to people who will scam you for a lot of money, and who knows, maybe even put a virus on your computer. I knew about it thanks to KTP members who shared this information after they paid out lots of money but DH still fell for it. Thank goodness I heard him on the phone when things started sounding suspicious. The screen looks like you can't go anywhere but to click and do what they say, but you can. Don't fall for this. :wink:


Is this on a desk top or laptop? If on a laptop, remove the battery, then hold the start button for a minute to discharge the rest of the charge. Wait a minute or two, then put the battery back in and start as usual. I would also advise that you run you antivirus program.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


Great news for your DS and cute buttons! I know you will find a use for them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, definitely more good news for your son. Hanging around the hospital is miserable, to say the least. The buttons are cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an unusual wedding cake; like it. The bouquet is unique also and should be a treasured keepsake. As usual, Matthew's current work is fabulous. I know the little girl will love her hat also. Too bad the offer for the house was what sounds like ridiculously low. Someone will make a much better offer I'm sure and will be praying that it will happen sooner rather than later.



pacer said:


> We actually received an offer on the house late last night and we rejected it today. The offer was so low that we would have had to pay $20,000 at the closing and it would have been used as a rental house which means we would have paid for someone to make money off of the house. We will continue to be patient. We have some more work that needs done on the house so I am waiting for the estimate for it. I will be thankful when the house is sold.
> 
> Matthew is currently drawing a picture of a dog and a tortoise! He has done his drawing for the card exchange. That picture was framed and gifted to an 8 year old with stage 4 neuroblastoma. She is in my prayers right now. Her body is doing well with the chemo and the cancer cells in the blood are almost back to normal range. We are thankful for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Can't wait for this visit too! DH is really pleased you guys are going to try to come by also. DD wants to talk to you about when you worked in Africa (I hope I remembered correctly when I told her you did. Looking forward to this visit!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, KayeJo. It has been weird. Not what we expected from such a well-known clinic. Without any real symptoms or inconveniences, we are going to take about a month off, and try to enjoy some life. We are planning on a trip to Florida for our DD's birthday. She will be 39! How did that happ!. Stopping to see some folks along the w) ay....such as Gwenniepooh. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait for this visit too! DH is really pleased you guys are going to try to come by also. DD wants to talk to you about when you worked in Africa (I hope I remembered correctly when I told her you did. Looking forward to this visit!


Are you running a bed and breakfast for KTP members? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an unusual wedding cake; like it. The bouquet is unique also and should be a treasured keepsake. As usual, Matthew's current work is fabulous. I know the little girl will love her hat also. Too bad the offer for the house was what sounds like ridiculously low. Someone will make a much better offer I'm sure and will be praying that it will happen sooner rather than later.


The cake was delicious as well. The chocolate portion had a cookies and cream layer in between the cake and the yellow cake had a Boston creme filling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That crazy virus notification keeps coming up. Don't forget that this is fake and puts you through to people who will scam you for a lot of money, and who knows, maybe even put a virus on your computer. I knew about it thanks to KTP members who shared this information after they paid out lots of money but DH still fell for it. Thank goodness I heard him on the phone when things started sounding suspicious. The screen looks like you can't go anywhere but to click and do what they say, but you can. Don't fall for this. :wink:


Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather & Patches, Happy birthdays, hope you both had a great day.

Jackie, the little sweater & headband is beautiful.

Daralene, thanks for the link on the meteors, interesting photos. I don't think we will be seeing them, very cloudy here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


More great news are you dancing in the streets? :-D

What cute buttons


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, some people sure try to take advantage when people have houses for sale. Hope you get a reasonable offer soon.
Mathews latest drawing is the best one yet, I think, he just keeps getting better.

Rookie, those planters are really nice, hope you post a picture when the flowers are blooming next summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The cake was delicious as well. The chocolate portion had a cookies and cream layer in between the cake and the yellow cake had a Boston creme filling.


What an interesting cake. Makes so much more sense than the old way of having fruitcake that hardly anyone ate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
> I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


I had one from the irs a few months ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night DH said if I wanted to go to Saskatoon, today had to be the day so we got up very early & went.
Ronald McDonald house was very happy to receive both the blankets & the vegetables. The place is now huge compared to when we stayed 25 yrs ago, then there was 13 rooms, 2 yrs ago they expanded, now have 35 rooms & I was told they are almost always full. The new part is beautiful & the kitchens are so spacious.
I didn't do much other shopping, just went to a Dollarama while DH was in the Fishin Hole & then to Costco- always spend too much there.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Patches. Wishing many wonderful blessings for you.
> 
> The boys went out today to shop for cereal. I think it is cute. They bought some cereal for a friend and I got cereal for the same couple on Monday. They will be quite surprised as to how much cereal will be coming in the mail to them. It is a flavor they cannot get in the state they live in so we are stocking them up. It is a belated wedding gift to them. I now have to ship 13 boxes of cereal! That will happen this weekend.
> 
> I was not feeling well last night so I got very little sleep. I did work today and did relatively fine. It has been a typical busy week for me. I need to get dishes washed, dinner cooked and get some sleep that I didn't get last night.


~~~Don't forget to take care of yourself. Sleep is essential, you know that! I sure hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait for this visit too! DH is really pleased you guys are going to try to come by also. DD wants to talk to you about when you worked in Africa (I hope I remembered correctly when I told her you did. Looking forward to this visit!


~~~Yup....I spent 3 years in Africa....Liberia, in West Africa. Of course, we have connections with East Africa, too...Tanzania specifically. It is going to be fun!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Are you running a bed and breakfast for KTP members? :wink: :wink: :wink:


~~~We'll have to check to see how many stars she gets! :lol: :lol:  :wink: :wink:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> The cake was delicious as well. The chocolate portion had a cookies and cream layer in between the cake and the yellow cake had a Boston creme filling.


~~~Oh my....that sounds so good! I was wondering what was on top of the cake.????I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
> I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


~~~rule of thumb.....NEVER give any info over the phone...no matter how sincere they sound.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~rule of thumb.....NEVER give any info over the phone...no matter how sincere they sound.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We have been seeing them in the later evening. We saw maybe a dozen before 9:30 last night.


Oh my goodness. That is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. That is fantastic. :thumbup:


Hope it's clear so you can watch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone is welcome....and the only charge is chatting and maybe some knitting.  Just have the one spare bedroom. It has one full size bed but we do have a couple of full size blow up mattresses...LOL. Come on down.


pacer said:


> Are you running a bed and breakfast for KTP members? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh you're making me drool! Love Boston creme filling.


pacer said:


> The cake was delicious as well. The chocolate portion had a cookies and cream layer in between the cake and the yellow cake had a Boston creme filling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got one of these calls saying they were from the IRS and about to sue me. Puhleeze.....I told them I had just heard about their scam on the news and that I had busted them and laughed. They hung up.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
> I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the sheets are washed  and there will be plenty to eat. And if you get cold you can either plug in the electric blanket or as Brantley says just open the door and call for one of the dogs!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We'll have to check to see how many stars she gets! :lol: :lol:  :wink: :wink:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love Brantley's dog comment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He says we just have to have a 3 dog night....

RE: response to Sassafras' comment


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just skimmed through and caught up. So tired. Will re-read again tomorrow and post then. Night.&#128564;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Daralene...oops....I see a lb coming....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


Those are so lovely and in addition to the flowers you get privacy. Can't wait to see the tulips in the Spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


More good news....How Wonderful! :thumbup: That is such good news. I love the gifts you DS had for you. Each one speaks of love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the info and pictures. :thumbup: It's so cloudy around here, there is no chance of seeing them in person. :-(


Sadly, we are overcast here too. I just went out to look in case it had changed, but no luck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Is this on a desk top or laptop? If on a laptop, remove the battery, then hold the start button for a minute to discharge the rest of the charge. Wait a minute or two, then put the battery back in and start as usual. I would also advise that you run you antivirus program.


Thanks Tami, it was the desktop. I just closed the tab and it was gone. Will check on running the anti-virus. :thumbup: Good tip on the laptop if this happens there. We have had to do that for some other reason that I have forgotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
> I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


Sadly, someone will. I'd better remind DH about phone calls too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yup....I spent 3 years in Africa....Liberia, in West Africa. Of course, we have connections with East Africa, too...Tanzania specifically. It is going to be fun!


Carol, our DD is thinking of going to South Africa next year...any concerns or connections?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, sad that the offer was ridiculously low. Hope you are able to hang in there till you get a decent offer. The pictures of the wedding cake and paper flower bouquet are so interesting. Love that drawing of the dog. Halloween must have been such a treat for Bella, our little princess, and love that she claimed her prince. I'm sure that hat will be loved by the sweetie with cancer. So sad but so loving of you. Hope you are feeling better now.

Gwennie, can't imagine being so busy on the morning of the wedding. Yikes. However, it truly is such a wonderful compliment, just a little overwhelming. Must be a fabulous recipe.

Bonnie, nice surprise getting to Saskatoon. Didn't realize the Ronald McDonald House took veggies. What a great gift for them along with blankets. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Gagesmom, can't imagine reading twice. You know we won't mind if you start where you are if you forget some posts. Well, I hope we do because that happens to me all the time.

Rookie, just saw that your daughter is thinking of going to Africa next year. Is this is connection with her job or a new agency? Just got a post card from friends we have in Germany. One of their favorite places to go is Africa.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


What a great idea! They look really nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


Gorgeous buttons Sonja, I am sure you will put them to good use for sure.

Isnt that great that he can have his Chemo at home, much easier.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an unusual wedding cake; like it. The bouquet is unique also and should be a treasured keepsake.  As usual, Matthew's current work is fabulous. I know the little girl will love her hat also. Too bad the offer for the house was what sounds like ridiculously low. Someone will make a much better offer I'm sure and will be praying that it will happen sooner rather than later.


RE Pacer..... Ditto to all the above.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the sheets are washed  and there will be plenty to eat. And if you get cold you can either plug in the electric blanket or as Brantley says just open the door and call for one of the dogs!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to want this for next year's garden. --- sam

http://magweedsmayhem.blogspot.com.au/2010/08/ta-da.html?m=1+target%3D


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


Oh so sweet😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Heather


Happy Birthday Heather from me as well💐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were those buttons? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Great news for your DS and cute buttons! I know you will find a use for them.


dear lord - she even titled the picture buttons - where was my mind? have no idea what i would do with them now. buttons - maybe i should get new glasses. --- sam


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is when Calendula is called for!


Calendula is pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were you doing in africa? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yup....I spent 3 years in Africa....Liberia, in West Africa. Of course, we have connections with East Africa, too...Tanzania specifically. It is going to be fun!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And how do you make arnica sticks?


Gwen I buy dried arnica and make a strong infusion in olive oil, add in beeswax, sometimes St. John's wort oil and ginger essential,oil. Pour into empty deodorant tubes that I also buy. Then you just put it on the affected areas like you would deodorant. It is like a solid lotion. I make calendula oil the same way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We actually received an offer on the house late last night and we rejected it today. The offer was so low that we would have had to pay $20,000 at the closing and it would have been used as a rental house which means we would have paid for someone to make money off of the house. We will continue to be patient. We have some more work that needs done on the house so I am waiting for the estimate for it. I will be thankful when the house is sold.
> 
> Matthew is currently drawing a picture of a dog and a tortoise! He has done his drawing for the card exchange. That picture was framed and gifted to an 8 year old with stage 4 neuroblastoma. She is in my prayers right now. Her body is doing well with the chemo and the cancer cells in the blood are almost back to normal range. We are thankful for that.
> 
> ...


Good news about the little girl Mary. But not so good about little Bella another operation . Way to many for anyone hope this one is her last for a while at least 
Lovely hat , that should keep the little girl nice and cosy 
Tell Mathew his picture is fantastic , the detail is great , 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're on rollers. I found on internet somewhere and gave DH the plans which he has in the garage. I'll have him bring them in so I can get the url address from the bottom of the printed pages. I'm thrilled with them.


Very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

went to bed early - laid there over an hour - now i am up until i get sleepy. damp and humid. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen - here is what you need in the back yard for all those veggies you are going to grow next summer. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-root-cellar?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=f3fd17768f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-f3fd17768f-60616885


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


Wow so nice for him. Much more comfortable at home. How does he take his chemo? 
Those buttons are just too cute. We have nothing like that here. Shopping here is the pits.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> were those buttons? --- sam
> 
> dear lord - she even titled the picture buttons - where was my mind? have no idea what i would do with them now. buttons - maybe i should get new glasses. --- sam


Could still put them on a garland Sam or a Christmas Afghan . I've put buttons on pillows and afghans before 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> were those buttons? --- sam
> 
> dear lord - she even titled the picture buttons - where was my mind? have no idea what i would do with them now. buttons - maybe i should get new glasses. --- sam


Ha ha LOL


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all:
Went knitting with the students again today. They are doing so well and my DGD said they are all loving it.
Two girls started hats today. One wanted to do hers in the round and she is doing a great job. They are both doing K2P2 ribbing right now and doing a perfect job.
I have to remember to take my iPad with me so I can take pictures of all of them.
Had a rotten sleep last night. Was still awake at 5:00 and got up at 8:00 so am hoping to have a good night tonight.
Hope everyone that was under the weather are feeling much better. That goes for spouses too.
A hug for everyone.
Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hi all:
> Went knitting with the students again today. They are doing so well and my DGD said they are all loving it.
> Two girls started hats today. One wanted to do hers in the round and she is doing a great job. They are both doing K2P2 ribbing right now and doing a perfect job.
> I have to remember to take my iPad with me so I can take pictures of all of them.
> ...


Sorry you didn't sleep well Marilynn hopefully tonight your head will hit the pillow and you won't wake up till morning 
Great that your young students are enjoying learning to knit would love to see pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Calendula is pretty amazing stuff.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning. I had a lousy night last night. Awake till 2, then 4-5' then 6.30 . Up at 9. Too tired to think but have a visitor arriving and maybe going out to lunch. Will have a nap this afternoon if possible. Dull and damp here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will head back to bed and see if i can get to sleep - wish i could sleep as easily as hickory and tip kitty. --- sam


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> I am so glad that you are recovering to the point that you can do the things you enjoy. When do you have to start treatment?


I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will see if I can get some dried then; I used to make soap and bath stuff so I have most everything needed. Thaks for the info. I have some calendula; used to make a foot soap with the ground up calendula in it. Very good.


mags7 said:


> Gwen I buy dried arnica and make a strong infusion in olive oil, add in beeswax, sometimes St. John's wort oil and ginger essential,oil. Pour into empty deodorant tubes that I also buy. Then you just put it on the affected areas like you would deodorant. It is like a solid lotion. I make calendula oil the same way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam have you ever tried heating some milk, then adding a little sugar and nutmeg on top and stir. It was what my aunt used to do to help her sleep and now I do the same at times.


thewren said:


> went to bed early - laid there over an hour - now i am up until i get sleepy. damp and humid. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I forwarded this to Marianne. Her potatoes did great this year. If I have the luck this next summer that I did this past one I'll never try to grow veggies again. 


thewren said:


> hey gwen - here is what you need in the back yard for all those veggies you are going to grow next summer. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-root-cellar?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=f3fd17768f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-f3fd17768f-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you had such a rough night sleep wise. Hope you are able to get in that nap and in the meantime enjoy your visitor.


martina said:


> Good morning. I had a lousy night last night. Awake till 2, then 4-5' then 6.30 . Up at 9. Too tired to think but have a visitor arriving and maybe going out to lunch. Will have a nap this afternoon if possible. Dull and damp here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the swelling and pain will subside soon. Have yu in my prayers daily and frequetly.


Bubba Love said:


> I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
> I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - here is what you need in the back yard for all those veggies you are going to grow next summer. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-root-cellar?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=f3fd17768f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-f3fd17768f-60616885


Many years ago we talked about building one of those. The one kind of looks like what Caren had at her farm. Seems like we have left it too late in life to bother now. One of our neighbors has one, we have been told they stored potatoes for 1.5 yrs in it. My brother had one that the original settlers of his farm site made but sadly the entrance has caved in. There were stairs down in the back of an old shed. 
Most of the pictures shown sure wouldn't keep vegetables in my part of the world. Frost goes down about 6-7 feet, deeper if it's where people drive. DH was thinking of using the hopper from an old combine & burying it 10 feet deep with a ladder down to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gwen - here is what you need in the back yard for all those veggies you are going to grow next summer. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-root-cellar?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=f3fd17768f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-f3fd17768f-60616885


That is sooo cool! I'm going to show that to David and see if he will do one or the other of those for me, I would love the hobbit hole, but I'll settle for the freezer one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Many years ago we talked about building one of those. The one kind of looks like what Caren had at her farm. Seems like we have left it too late in life to bother now. One of our neighbors has one, we have been told they stored potatoes for 1.5 yrs in it. My brother had one that the original settlers of his farm site made but sadly the entrance has caved in. There were stairs down in the back of an old shed.
> Most of the pictures shown sure wouldn't keep vegetables in my part of the world. Frost goes down about 6-7 feet, deeper if it's where people drive. DH was thinking of using the hopper from an old combine & burying it 10 feet deep with a ladder down to it.


So sad that the entrance caved in, I bet that was so neat to have, of course I'm really glad that no one was down there when I caved. 
An old hopper is a great idea, you sure would have to dig it deep, that's why you don't often see root cellars in Alaska either, very often, a back hoe would be a definite necessity for that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, hope the swelling & pain are controlled soon & you get the results back, seems like it's taking a long time. It's not good to leave you hanging for so long. I don't understand what they do now, when my Mom had her surgery 47 years ago, they did frozen sections of her tumor & lymph nodes while she was in the OR & knew what had to be done right away. Some progress!
Marilynn, it's great your knitting students are doing so well, hopefully a few will now have a lifelong hobby.
Do you make the arnica & calendula sticks to sell or just for family? I've never tried making anything like that, I did some lotion bars last Christmas that everyone liked so I may do that again.
I have never heard thst calendula was good for pain, learn so much here.

Mary, I missed commenting about poor little Bella having another surgery so soon, terrible a little one has to endure so much, seems like she wouldn't even be healed from the last surgery.
Glad your other little friend is doing better, I'm sure she will love the cute hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Eye doc said for now things are okay; he wants to take another look in two months, to monitor. That was a relief, for sure.

I've done it again...got way behind! But DD#2's cape is done (2,554 double crochet in that ruffle!) and I want to get a picture before I send it off. I'm using the leftover yarn to make DD#3 some of the non-felted slippers.

We had frost on the windshields this morning and the news said a low of 29F, so that's our first freeze now (it's a bit late this year). My monthly project came in from work so that's on the agenda for today.

Will do my best to get caught up before the new TP starts--hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts all around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Friday everyone! or Saturday for Julie. 
I missed most of this week with one thing or another, had to take my Aunt to her dental appointment on Monday, knitting and errands on Tues, cleaning house on Wed, shopping with Marla on Thursday, and Aunt to eye appointment today, and then tomorrow is the winter farmers market (it's only the 1st and 3rd Sat of each month) and I need a few things like eggs and some veggies so have to go into Scottsbluff tomorrow for that. 
We woke up to a dusting of snow this morning, it should be all melted in short order, but darn, I'm not ready for snow yet, well, I'm not ready for snow at all, that would be Caren and my friend Lois. LOL!
Caren, if you have landed, hope you had a great flight with no plane delays! Hugs to you and your sweetie!!!
Mary, good news on the 8 year old, I do hope that the cells go completely normal and she will have a long, fairly healthy life from her on out. Poor Bella, I hope that this is the last surgery she needs for quite some time and that it does what is needed, I think about and pray for her and her family often, the do serve to remind one of what is most important in life, when I start to feel sorry for myself for any reason, puts things back into perspective. 
I know that there were others that I was going to respond to, but my mind is missing at this time, I haven't had coffee yet, so maybe I need a big cup. 
Healing hugs and prayers for those in need, and hugs for everyone, have a great Friday if I don't get back before tonight!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
> I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


Sorry to hear that you are still waiting to hear what the next step in your treatment will be hope they get a move on so that you can begin the treatment. Hope fully once the swelling starts going down the pain will lessen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone is welcome....and the only charge is chatting and maybe some knitting.  Just have the one spare bedroom. It has one full size bed but we do have a couple of full size blow up mattresses...LOL. Come on down.


I have a couple air mattresses that I can bring!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I had called Ronald McDonald house about a month ago when I dug my potatoes & asked if they would take any, I was told they didn't have alot of room but would take some. I took 2 boxes of potatoes, probably a 5gallon pail in each & a box of carrots. Ifmthey hadn't wanted them I could have given to the food bank too but thought if I was delivering the stuff from the quilt club it was a good place for them to go.
I still have another box of potatoes & some beets to drop at the food bank, no point in them going to waste. I really need to get a grip & not plant so much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got one of these calls saying they were from the IRS and about to sue me. Puhleeze.....I told them I had just heard about their scam on the news and that I had busted them and laughed. They hung up.


Marla got that call also, we took the number to the police department, said it was a scam, which we knew, the girl at our lawyers, when we told her about it, said that she knew of a couple people who sent the money, then told the lawyer about it after the fact, not a good thing, but my grandmother probably would have done that too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He says we just have to have a 3 dog night....
> 
> RE: response to Sassafras' comment


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

They are getting sneaky these days DS1 and DS3 each got a phone call saying DS2 owes money and would they give info or be willing to pay for him. Thankfully both contacted me immediately told then no one it's going to call you about your brothers bills. How do they even know your his brother? If you legitimately owe someone money they Will mail you something if your behind probably certified or registered mail.

quote=cmaliza]~~~rule of thumb.....NEVER give any info over the phone...no matter how sincere they sound.[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope DH closes swamp cooler off and turns heater on today. Temperature in 40's and I'm freezing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> were those buttons? --- sam
> 
> dear lord - she even titled the picture buttons - where was my mind? have no idea what i would do with them now. buttons - maybe i should get new glasses. --- sam


 :-D maybe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi all:
> Went knitting with the students again today. They are doing so well and my DGD said they are all loving it.
> Two girls started hats today. One wanted to do hers in the round and she is doing a great job. They are both doing K2P2 ribbing right now and doing a perfect job.
> I have to remember to take my iPad with me so I can take pictures of all of them.
> ...


Nice to see the next generation learning to knit and enjoying it! It sounds like you are enjoying teach in the kids. Hope you slept well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning. I had a lousy night last night. Awake till 2, then 4-5' then 6.30 . Up at 9. Too tired to think but have a visitor arriving and maybe going out to lunch. Will have a nap this afternoon if possible. Dull and damp here


Hope you've had that much needed nap- it is no good when you can't sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope the swelling & pain are controlled soon & you get the results back, seems like it's taking a long time. It's not good to leave you hanging for so long. I don't understand what they do now, when my Mom had her surgery 47 years ago, they did frozen sections of her tumor & lymph nodes while she was in the OR & knew what had to be done right away. Some progress!
> Marilynn, it's great your knitting students are doing so well, hopefully a few will now have a lifelong hobby.
> Do you make the arnica & calendula sticks to sell or just for family? I've never tried making anything like that, I did some lotion bars last Christmas that everyone liked so I may do that again.
> I have never heard thst calendula was good for pain, learn so much here.
> ...


Not sure that Calendula is so much for pain as healing wounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Friday everyone! or Saturday for Julie.
> I missed most of this week with one thing or another, had to take my Aunt to her dental appointment on Monday, knitting and errands on Tues, cleaning house on Wed, shopping with Marla on Thursday, and Aunt to eye appointment today, and then tomorrow is the winter farmers market (it's only the 1st and 3rd Sat of each month) and I need a few things like eggs and some veggies so have to go into Scottsbluff tomorrow for that.
> We woke up to a dusting of snow this morning, it should be all melted in short order, but darn, I'm not ready for snow yet, well, I'm not ready for snow at all, that would be Caren and my friend Lois. LOL!
> Caren, if you have landed, hope you had a great flight with no plane delays! Hugs to you and your sweetie!!!
> ...


Yes, Saturday is dawning here- a bit later on for those in Australia! Sun almost up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure that Calendula is so much for pain as healing wounds.


Oh, OK, good to know


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you are now tucked up in bed in your new home sleeping away the jet lag . Just want to say WELCOME TO THE UK
> 
> Sonja


We are sitting in a pub in Scotland about to enjoy some food. I don't have wifi that will stay connected in the hotel, will check in when I can. After Wednesday when we get home I'll have better wifi I hope. 
Thanks everyone for the well wishes, miss everyone see you soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may need to try that - the trazadone sure isn't doing anyhing. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam have you ever tried heating some milk, then adding a little sugar and nutmeg on top and stir. It was what my aunt used to do to help her sleep and now I do the same at times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just don't fall in. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That is sooo cool! I'm going to show that to David and see if he will do one or the other of those for me, I would love the hobbit hole, but I'll settle for the freezer one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are sitting in a pub in Scotland about to enjoy some food. I don't have wifi that will stay connected in the hotel, will check in when I can. After Wednesday when we get home I'll have better wifi I hope.
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, miss everyone see you soon.


Welcome to UK Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We are sitting in a pub in Scotland about to enjoy some food. I don't have wifi that will stay connected in the hotel, will check in when I can. After Wednesday when we get home I'll have better wifi I hope.
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, miss everyone see you soon.


Travelling already have a nice time and I hope the weather is cooperating for you both . look forward to hearing from next week 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons o healing energy bubby love - towrap you up in healing goodness and to keep the swelling down. one would think with use that would stop. i would also complain - what is taking so long - they should have been able to tell while you were still in surgery what should be done. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
> I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are there safely - happy days for you and james. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> We are sitting in a pub in Scotland about to enjoy some food. I don't have wifi that will stay connected in the hotel, will check in when I can. After Wednesday when we get home I'll have better wifi I hope.
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, miss everyone see you soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go gwen. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/how-to-grow-potatoes


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are sitting in a pub in Scotland about to enjoy some food. I don't have wifi that will stay connected in the hotel, will check in when I can. After Wednesday when we get home I'll have better wifi I hope.
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, miss everyone see you soon.


So, have you had the wedding already? If so, congratulations, Mr. & Mrs. James and Caren!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So, have you had the wedding already? If so, congratulations, Mr. & Mrs. James and Caren![/quote
> 
> Where they planning on getting married straight away ?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3pm and I am caught up before the new ktp starts.&#128077; not very often that happens. Lol.

It was blowing hard and dark and raining this morning. So after Greg left to walk Gage to school I crawled back into bed and slept til 11am.

Don't feel like cooking tonight so I may order a pizza for supper. Gage will be pleased&#9786;

Going to see if I can get the baby blanket order done tonight. Ready to move onto something different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, OK, good to know


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I am caught up before the new ktp starts.👍 not very often that happens. Lol.
> 
> It was blowing hard and dark and raining this morning. So after Greg left to walk Gage to school I crawled back into bed and slept til 11am.
> 
> ...


Glad that you are resting and taking it easier today. You need all the rest you can get.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and I am caught up before the new ktp starts.👍 not very often that happens. Lol.
> 
> It was blowing hard and dark and raining this morning. So after Greg left to walk Gage to school I crawled back into bed and slept til 11am.
> 
> ...


 Glad you could get some extra sleep Mel . Have your doctors found out yet what caused you to have the strokes ?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Still no answers as yo what caused strokes. More blood tests they are saying so they can cross stuff off the list of possibilities.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I also have a 3 room tent we can put up in the back yard.....so bring the air mattresses and we'll have a party!


Poledra65 said:


> I have a couple air mattresses that I can bring!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Still no answers as yo what caused strokes. More blood tests they are saying so they can cross stuff off the list of possibilities.


Best to check everything to make sure they don't miss anything and get the correct diagnosis


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a tad late - sorry. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370650-1.html#8196355


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it is very poor customer service on the part of the CT department when you told them the doctor had made a change to the order that they wouldn't call his office & check it out rather than you have to wait a month for results & then the doctor have to order another scan which you will again have to wait for. When patients came to our lab & said that additional things were to be ordered, we always checked with the doctors office.


I agree and to top it off, the tech inserted the needle on the inside of my elbow. Never been done there before. What a lovely bruise I have. Took two of them to get the needle in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad the sinuses are better today.
> 
> Gwen, hope the ribs are improving, that's quite the bruis!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you've been having gray days. We've had the most unbelievable good weather this week. Temps in the 70's. Unheard of for Nov. I just hope that we don't have to pay for it in the weeks to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree and to top it off, the tech inserted the needle on the inside of my elbow. Never been done there before. What a lovely bruise I have. Took two of them to get the needle in.


Last time I had a needle inserted at the elbow it hit a nerve, and I jumped badly- totally involuntarily surprising that I did not have a major bruise- I find it one of the worst places! Long winded way of saying sorry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Paula, glad to hear that the bubble has gone from your eye.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, you probably wouldn't want to drive all the way to Toronto, but I was wondering if you wanted to, would they let you go to the doctors and hospital there? Just curiosity about your system.


Unfortunately, this was my mistake. I had asked the hospital in Toronto if I could have my tests done here rather than my having to drive for 2+ hours to Toronto. They arranged the transfer to the cancer clinic in St. Catharines. The doctors from there travel to Welland. I can only think that they are not as thorough as the cancer clinic at Sunnybrook.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got some really good news today . Sons doctor told us there has been real clear shrinking in the tumours and he showed us the difference in the scan before son started chemo to the latest scan . I don't know who was the most happiest my son or his doctor
> Couldn't wait to tell everyone and now I'm going to get a cup of coffee
> Sonja


That is wonderful news. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last time I had a needle inserted at the elbow it hit a nerve, and I jumped badly- totally involuntarily surprising that I did not have a major bruise- I find it one of the worst places! Long winded way of saying sorry!


Is this at the inside of the elbow? That's where they always take my blood draw. IV's I've had in the back of the hand and the inside of the lower arm. Didn't like them very much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes think the smell is the best part , I'm the only one who likes good strong black coffee , it must be the Swede in me , we are a coffee loving nation . Although my sisters coffee is that strong the spoon stands up on its own in the middle of the cup☕


In my opinion, coffee never tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in from the airport in Philidelphia, PA. Waiting for my flight to Manchester, UK


Safe travels and best wishes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Try Lindt- the only dark I like enough to eat (unless it has peppermint whihc suits dark, but then the sweetness of the mint filling cancels out the bitterness of the dark)


I will try them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this at the inside of the elbow? That's where they always take my blood draw. IV's I've had in the back of the hand and the inside of the lower arm. Didn't like them very much.


Inside elbow, Rookie- I always ask them to avoid it- but some get a little hard of hearing. IV's I've always had back of hand, I am fairly sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> In the last few years some of my girls have told me special things of mine they would like to have so I just give them to them. It is nice to go to their homes and see them being used.


I don't have any children to leave things too but I have given my MIL's jewellery and keepsakes that she gave to me, to her grandchildren. Hopefully they will pass them on to their children.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Finished sewing a sweater and hair clip for my GD


A very lovely sweater too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Heather s birthday ( busyworkerbee) if you are ready along Heather HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊
> Hope I managed to squeeze it in on time before you went to bed
> Sonja


Happy Birthday, Heather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy birthday, Jessie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


Wonderful to get more good news. How nice of your son to give you a gift. I'm sure you will put them to good use.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer. Lovely pictures. Matthew's drawing is spectacular. He gets so much detail.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Wonderful to get more good news. How nice of your son to give you a gift. I'm sure you will put them to good use.


Thank you Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too many of these scams running around. I'm glad you heard your DH before any problem was caused.
> I've had 2 phone calls a couple of weeks ago & now 3 emails wanting me to give them some banking information because they are from revenue Canada & want to deposit a refund in my account :roll: :roll: I wasn't born yesterday & know they only contact you by mail but have heard warnings on the radio about this as well. I hope no obe falls for it


The latest is something called "Green Water". I had a man come to the door and wanted to install another water system. He said our tap water had too much salt and our drinking water had no minerals. I said I was fine with what I had. Later in the day I received the local paper saying that this was a scam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shawls and then more shawls. --- sam

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\HO57AH00\email.mht


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to want this for next year's garden. --- sam
> 
> http://magweedsmayhem.blogspot.com.au/2010/08/ta-da.html?m=1+target%3D


I love it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night DH said if I wanted to go to Saskatoon, today had to be the day so we got up very early & went.
> Ronald McDonald house was very happy to receive both the blankets & the vegetables. The place is now huge compared to when we stayed 25 yrs ago, then there was 13 rooms, 2 yrs ago they expanded, now have 35 rooms & I was told they are almost always full. The new part is beautiful & the kitchens are so spacious.
> I didn't do much other shopping, just went to a Dollarama while DH was in the Fishin Hole & then to Costco- always spend too much there.


What a wonderful way to share the surplus of your wonderful vegetables as well as the blankets. I know all will be well utilized.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
> I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


Unfortunately, some tests take quite a while to get results. My oldest son had tests that took over a month for results. We were blessed with our son responding to his treatment plan for his immune system deficiencies. Waiting is difficult, but sometimes necessary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone is welcome....and the only charge is chatting and maybe some knitting.  Just have the one spare bedroom. It has one full size bed but we do have a couple of full size blow up mattresses...LOL. Come on down.


Does that mean Matthew has to stay home until he learns to knit?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The latest is something called "Green Water". I had a man come to the door and wanted to install another water system. He said our tap water had too much salt and our drinking water had no minerals. I said I was fine with what I had. Later in the day I received the local paper saying that this was a scam.


These people need to get a real job instead of trying to cheat people out of their hard earned $$


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I loosing my mind? I thought, since this is Friday, that there would be a new KAL started. However, I am not seeing it. Did it not happen? Is the world coming to an end? Am I out of my mind? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Am I loosing my mind? I thought, since this is Friday, that there would be a new KAL started. However, I am not seeing it. Did it not happen? Is the world coming to an end? Am I out of my mind? Inquiring minds want to know.


it is here!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370650-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just don't fall in. --- sam


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I also have a 3 room tent we can put up in the back yard.....so bring the air mattresses and we'll have a party!


 :thumbup: 
And I have one of those too, David named it Hobo Haven, :roll: :lol: 
it's huge, I call it Che' Schwanz. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry you've been having gray days. We've had the most unbelievable good weather this week. Temps in the 70's. Unheard of for Nov. I just hope that we don't have to pay for it in the weeks to come.


Same weather here! I agree. Hope we don't pay later.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure that Calendula is so much for pain as healing wounds.


Yes Julie is right Bonnie. Sorry I guess I made that a little confusing. I made a balm with the calendula oil. Great for diaper rash, any rash actually, bug bites, you name it. Added some oil made with dried chickweed too because it is good for itchies😀
I have used it on my dogs too and it works.
I used to sell quite a bit if it but not much any more unless someone asks for some. I am getting too old and tired and lazy😒 I am hoping my youngest daughter is going to take over because I have tons of supplies.
I make lotions for myself and my daughters and also foot butter. Used to sell that too.
My daughters think their skin will fall off if they don't have a supply.
It sure makes for nice gifts. Their DH's love the soap and all have their favourite scent😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will see if I can get some dried then; I used to make soap and bath stuff so I have most everything needed. Thaks for the info. I have some calendula; used to make a foot soap with the ground up calendula in it. Very good.


You have so many good suppliers in the U.S. Gwen. Much greater access than we do but it is sure getting a lot better now with people seeming to care more about what is going on their skin.
It is a fun hobby isn't it but can be very expensive.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, hope the swelling & pain are controlled soon & you get the results back, seems like it's taking a long time. It's not good to leave you hanging for so long. I don't understand what they do now, when my Mom had her surgery 47 years ago, they did frozen sections of her tumor & lymph nodes while she was in the OR & knew what had to be done right away. Some progress!
> Marilynn, it's great your knitting students are doing so well, hopefully a few will now have a lifelong hobby.
> Do you make the arnica & calendula sticks to sell or just for family? I've never tried making anything like that, I did some lotion bars last Christmas that everyone liked so I may do that again.
> 
> ...


I hope I answered your question Bonnie in a reply that Julie made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has had more good news . The doctor is going to get him some equipment so he can have his chemo at home . It means that he goes to the hospital gets the chemo all mixed and started then he can go home and go back the next day , means he doesn't have to wait and see if there is a bed free before starting his chemo
> Just got back from the hospital and son had a gift for me don't know what I'll use them for but they are cute
> Sonja


How much better will that be for him? Being home is almost always nicer and it will lessen greatly the delays while finding a bed.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I was at the Dr's yesterday Nov.6 and they are still waiting to hear back from the labs on the samples that were sent away for what the next step will be. Right now the Dr. was concern the pain is controlled and therapy is happening to help get my arm moving more.
> I'm using it more and the swelling seem more after 😡 So praying that will settle!


Goodness it seems like you have been waiting a long time. I hope you get some answers soon so you know what the next step is. The waiting is so very hard on a person and even worse when you are in pain.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice to see the next generation learning to knit and enjoying it! It sounds like you are enjoying teach in the kids. Hope you slept well.


Thanks Tami
I think Nov 19th will be my last time at the school because that is the deadline he has given them to have their scarves done. I hope some of them continue too and will tell them if they need a hand or want to learn more not to hesitate to get ahold of me.
Still didn't sleep and I am not sure what tonight will bring because I fell asleep watching the supper time news. Was so mad at myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes Julie is right Bonnie. Sorry I guess I made that a little confusing. I made a balm with the calendula oil. Great for diaper rash, any rash actually, bug bites, you name it. Added some oil made with dried chickweed too because it is good for itchies😀
> I have used it on my dogs too and it works.
> I used to sell quite a bit if it but not much any more unless someone asks for some. I am getting too old and tired and lazy😒 I am hoping my youngest daughter is going to take over because I have tons of supplies.
> I make lotions for myself and my daughters and also foot butter. Used to sell that too.
> ...


Pity we are not closer, and with less exorbitant postage rates! I'd be asking your younger daughter for some of the salves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Tami
> I think Nov 19th will be my last time at the school because that is the deadline he has given them to have their scarves done. I hope some of them continue too and will tell them if they need a hand or want to learn more not to hesitate to get ahold of me.
> Still didn't sleep and I am not sure what tonight will bring because I fell asleep watching the supper time news. Was so mad at myself.


That is about the only time I get to deep sleep, when I fall asleep in front of the telly- I will be glad when I can connect it up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I hope I answered your question Bonnie in a reply that Julie made.


Yes, thanks for all the information. Thats a hobby I haven't really gotten into. Good thing though, I have too many already :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is about the only time I get to deep sleep, when I fall asleep in front of the telly- I will be glad when I can connect it up!


Watching TV is like a sleeping pill to my DH, usually with CNN on & the remote clutched in his hand :roll: he wanted to put a TV in the bedroom but I won't allow that as I can't sleep when the TV is on

Mags, hope you got some sleep last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Watching TV is like a sleeping pill to my DH, usually with CNN on & the remote clutched in his hand :roll: he wanted to put a TV in the bedroom but I won't allow that as I can't sleep when the TV is on
> 
> Mags, hope you got some sleep last night.


That flicker of the TV is why I ended up in a separate room- Fale was totally hooked on late-night TV, there was no way I could stop him, but it is awful when you are trying to sleep.

I also hope Mags got to sleep okay!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity we are not closer, and with less exorbitant postage rates! I'd be asking your younger daughter for some of the salves!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. as usual for me recently I scanned over last weeks and can't believe it's Sunday and already you're up to 86 pages already! Melody I hope you're feeling better from your cold I've been fighting a sore throat and cough. I think mine might be from breathing mildew and dust. I visited my brother and we went over old papers and photo albums and even though he keeps them perfectly stored I think some moisture might have gotten in before he got them. It was fun and I think it did him good to remember all the people and events.
Julie I saw your Guernsey and it's beautiful, so fine and detailed! I hope I can catch up this week.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren , I see you've moved Hope you settle in soon! A pub in Scotland sounds nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. as usual for me recently I scanned over last weeks and can't believe it's Sunday and already you're up to 86 pages already! Melody I hope you're feeling better from your cold I've been fighting a sore throat and cough. I think mine might be from breathing mildew and dust. I visited my brother and we went over old papers and photo albums and even though he keeps them perfectly stored I think some moisture might have gotten in before he got them. It was fun and I think it did him good to remember all the people and events.
> Julie I saw your Guernsey and it's beautiful, so fine and detailed! I hope I can catch up this week.


Thank you so much!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nittergma....feeling much better now Thank you.&#128522;


----------

